# Adoption Buddies- Autumn MP and Intros! 2013



## Frangipanii

Hi just thought I would start  thread for those of us going to mp and starting intros in Sept onwards. So exciting!!!!
Think there is a few of us. Defo me, lolly and Doofuz!!! Who else?
Dh and I go to panel for our lovely little urchins at beginning of Sept but dont know when intros start as yet!
We are meeting fc in 17 sleeps ish and a life appreciation day a few days later. 
We are linked with one pink and one blue under four. 
Xxx

Ok so we have

Lolly, Doofuz, baby0684, Mummyelf, Katie C, Macgyver, Newmum2b and me.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Eager to join   we also meet foster carers in 17 sleeps!! Panel middle of September and baby girl (currently 8 months) home before the end of the month. So blessed


----------



## Doofuz

Hello! Yes, we are panelling at the end of Aug, and intros starts Sept 11th. How is waiting for you guys!? We have filled up every single weekend with plans with friends from now until intros start and hopefully that will make the time pass a bit nicer, and a bit quicker without wishing it away. I have lots of washing to do before then and my sister is throwing a 'tea party' in Baby Girls honour, with a Prince George theme. That's next weekend so something to look forward to. Today we are off to another BBQ, with the rain - enjoy your day guys


----------



## Frangipanii

So  ladies, what have u got to do to prepare. We have two nurseries to decorate. Which we are starting today! We have to paint their rooms and then  decide what we are putting in there. We have bought hand made canvases with their names written on to put on wall but other than that we have no stuff for their walls. Hubby likes animal stencils but I am not sure yet!! 
We have to buy so much stuff but we are dont have money just yet.  We have savings in a notice account cos I am rubbizb when it comes to spending so now I am suffering as we have to wait to shop. Although we have spent a fortune already!!! 
Are you buying clothes. We have been given lots but havent bought any. We have bought toys and m
books and other stuff but not clothes. Well for one we dont know their size and for two we dont know what they are coming with. Sw insinuated that they r coming with lots. And I know u have to honor that for a while but not sure how nice the stuff will be. 
How are you getting on with all the planning and organising. 

Xxxx


----------



## baby0684

Hi

Im at panel at the end of August, and hopefully intros beginning of September.
My LO is just 12 mths. Haven't decorated his room. Just a few pictures up.

I have been quite lucky. Or a horder! I have a BC and kept alot of things from her, its just the clothes really. Dont think he will appreciate when he is older looking at him in pink!

I am trying to keep my brain busy by doing him a cross stitch.

I am meeting with FC on Tuesday 

*Doofuz* My friend wanted to throw me a party, but iv crammed that much stuff in before LO comes iv not get a weekend free!


----------



## Doofuz

We have decorated her room and plan on putting her feet and handprints on canvas to go on the wall with the date that she came home on them. We aren't buying any more clothes, friends of ours gave us loads! She also comes with quite a bit too, along with family and friends buying for her too. She comes with a bouncy chair, mat, ring and a few other bits. Tonight we are recording the photo album and song and story DVD. Can't wait to see my H singing to a build a bear and acting out Row Your Boat  We have a bit more to do around the house and garden and don't see us getting much time for that on this side or the other!

I hope the sleeps until your FC meetings go quick, we really enjoyed meeting ours


----------



## MummyElf

Looks like I belong here too as we are also going to be adopting LO's newborn sibling and MP / intros will be Sept/early Oct we think. LO only moved in at the start of this month so it will be quite an undertaking to have two in three months but we'll muddle through somehow.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow MummyElf, that sounds intense    But equally lovely!    How old will your LOs be?  Is your little lady 13 months now?

We have painted the room in cream and have big wall stickers for the feature wall.  They are so cute, a little monkey hanging from a tree branch (with a caterpillar and birds on the branch  ), and then a cute elephant, lion and giraffe.  It is mainly pinks and purples so definitely girly!  It arrived Friday but we were at work so picking it up from the sorting office tomorrow, can't wait to put them up!  We have a cot bed, but it's still in the box    A highchair we were given, toys which we pre-purchased, so standard stuff, bricks, a garage, shaper sorter, stacking rings and cups etc.  We have the stair gates, car seat and baby monitors from when they did half price baby sale at Argos!  Have converted the cupboard into a wardrobe space and have got lots of clothes.  We have gone for 12-18 months.  She will probably come with clothes when she is home ( ) at 10 months and it's silly to buy 9-12 months when she will be growing so fast.  So as she grows out of FC stuff we will phases ours in.  We also have the sweetest grow bag for bed time, changing bits and bowls (the sucker ones so she can't launch her dinner  ) and spoons.  She is teething so we are going to get some teething rings etc from Amazon.  We don't know what she will come with until we meet FCs (2 weeks Tuesday  ) so are holding off buying any more until we know.  Don't want to assume but equally don't want to buy to then be offered bits.  It's limbo land at the moment!  Although think we may get a chest of drawers soon and we will need the storage.  I love the hello kitty pop up toy tidies.  They are cheap, transportable and add colour to the room.... may have to sneak another Amazon order!  My brother is buying hooded towels and blankets and know that B and SIL have more outfits for her!  Bless them!  I'm sure she will be spoilt by many, as will your LOs!

It is so fun, so expensive, so surreal and so heart warming to be finally buying baby bits


----------



## AdoptionDreams

So delighted for you all xx


----------



## katie c

Well I can definitely advice you all not to buy a thing if your friends are anything like mine...

My friend has just come round with a huge box of her kids old toys, all lovely ELC stuff like an ark and a big top. plus a running buggy!  its a double one but who cares, a free running buggy!

Just need somewhere to store it all now <glares at Mr C who's watching the motor racing while there's furniture to be made>


----------



## MummyElf

LO is 12 months and no.2 will be around 4 months we guess . But we couldn't pass up a sibling, no matter how hard it might be for a bit. 

Lolly the wall stickers sound lovely! We thought about getting some just like it as someone kindly bought LO a gorgeous mobile with all different brightly coloured animals hanging from it which we have suspended from the ceiling so she can look but not touch   Our LO is still in all her 9-12 clothing and will be for a while, she's quite petite. We bought a few bits just to make sure but none of it will be unworn as the clothes that fit her best are actually 6-9 months. We also have a Grobag for winter, can't wait to try it out. We bought a summer one but it's been so hot she's just been sleeping in a nappy. Our upstairs gets really warm and retains its heat. We also have a gro egg which is currently on the 'too warm frowny face'! It's lovely buying baby bits!

Teething rings are great, also the Nelsons teethers are great - little herbal sachets of granules which you empty into LO's mouth. They are herbal and can be given every two hours. My LO opens her mouth in anticipation now as they bring speedy relief. You can buy them in Asda, Tesco etc and it's a green box in the medicine section. Make sure you have some calpol in the house too   We didn't want any 'great it's midnight and LO is running a temp' moments so we stocked up before she came. She had a bad cough / cold this week and Vicks on the soles of her feet with socks on really worked - stopped her coughing at night and gave her some much needed sleep.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Good advice MummyElf, thank you, will start stocking up on a little bit each time I go to Tesco.  Nearly got a big box of wipes that we on offer the other day but resisted as we are not sure what wipes she has (ie, is she sensitive, does she have water and cotton wool because of delicate skin etc)  maybe I am thinking into things too much    Wow, so close in age, but that is lovely to have your babies together where they surely belong    

Katie, lovely that your friends have been so generous, it all sounds brilliant stuff!  Lucky bubba!  Strange as it sounds not many of our close friends have children yet, and in our families (DF's is relatively big), there is only DF's sister who has a step-daughter who is nearly 9.  We are the start of the kiddie generation I think and so we will probably be the ones who pass our stuff on to them!    I hope you managed to get Mr C away from the TV and building!  I haven't had much luck....  

Thank you Adoption Dreams, it'll be you before you know it


----------



## MummyElf

Buy the wipes 

I started with 4 packs then quickly realise how fast they disappear! Just buy the sensitive ones to cover your bases. We bought a box of pampers sensitive about four weeks ago and have only got about 3 packs left....explosive teething nappies for the first 2 weeks...it was everywhere!! We had to throw clothes out! FC thought it was also down to the change of water in the area / diet.


----------



## Frangipanii

Wow there is a few of us!!!! Lovely stuff!!!
We we went through all the stuff people had given us today and we are charity shopping some. Washing some a d storing the ones which are too small or too big. Too small incase number 3 comes along.
we are decorating the nurseries tomorrow and they are both going to be willow green and then made individual with wall canvases and toys and books etc. Loving the hand and foot printing doofuz how have you done that. Brilliant.  
Does anyone feel prepared...coz I dont. Not sure what they R coming with so its seems hard to be totally prepared. We are also having some fencing done and some small renovations done so dont suppose I will feel prepared yet. 
I cant wait to be a mummy, we are all so happy.  Our prep group have nearly all met their little ones so it is great reading their emails and feeling their excitement.  
Love to all x x


----------



## baby0684

Its nice to see (read) a few more people in the around the same bit as me.

I love the idea of a canvas. Think I might do it.

I was doing food shopping online other day. I nearly bought wipes. I resisted. I dont want to jinx anything!

keep looking at pushchairs online. most days at least once. I know things wont have changed much day by day, I just love looking!

the nursery actually looks like a nursery now, cot up, stickers on the wall, books on shelf. Stair gate even on. (mum also put hers up, said she wanted to get used to it, she already stubbed her toe!)


----------



## Frangipanii

Its the not knowing what else you need which is killing me. For instance do I need a booster seat for dining table for the three year old. Are the kids coming with lots of toys!? Do they need water proof mattress covers? Etc 
its tough thinking about it all. 
We seem to have accumulated more for one then the other child. Funny isnt it. 
Baby I bet its wonderful to see the room!!! Xx


----------



## baby0684

I hopefully will find out tomorrow what LO is coming with him. I know the FC are quite old, so im not sure if they will be keeping stuff in case they have another LO or if this is the last one.
And I should find out what size clothes and nappies I will need. Also if I need to but a highchair or a booster seat. 
I feel like it is so long, but all my friends are saying how quick its going. I am desperate to meet LO. Just over a month to go if everything goes ok!


----------



## Frangipanii

Evening. Nurseries nearly decorated as of today. Not bad considering we only started yesterday.  They look amazing. Need to furnish them and make them look nice but I really feel so positive about it all. And panel paper work has started so thats another step!!! 
Hope u lovelies are all fabulous!!! 
Hubby ask me what our babies are doing and if it is night time I always say 'baby snoring'!!! We are so pathetic. 
Night all x x


----------



## Macgyver

Can I join too please  mp 10/9 intros 23/9 

Lo nursery is all finished, just got the stair gates to get and pushchair.  He is small for his age so the clothes we have brought will be a little big for him, but FC said today he will be coming with loads of clothes and toys so we won't worry about anymore till his home.as baby 684 said I need to get a pushchair but I too keep changing my mind everytime I look online lol.

Decided to now wait till mp then get it the week before intros. Should give me time to work out how to get it up and down by then ha ha 

Take care ladies and have a nice night x


----------



## baby0684

I have got at least 5 that I like. Hopefully they will stay in the sale another few weeks.

I have narrowed it down alot though. Price, style, does it fit in my boot!!

Fc said that little Bee was bringing stuff with him, but was quite vague on what.


----------



## Macgyver

I like 3 but can't decide in a 3 or 4 wheel at the moment.    Lol


FC said lo will be coming with clothes and toys. And his bedding but the rest will not as she will need it for her next foster child.  Which I can understand. 


Kiddiecare do a price match even if its online so the stair gates are on sale on amazon at the moment which will save me £40. Hoping they stay on sale until sept then will print that off and take to kiddiecare and get them when I get lo pushchair (if I can make my mind up)   


Told work today    they were good saying I can use my 5 weeks holiday before starting adoption leave which means I get longer off and don't loose my holiday. So last day is 13th sept. (as long as all goes well   )


Frang - sounds like your nurseries are coming along.  I bet you can't wait to get them finished


Mummy elf - good idea about the baby wipes etc, I might start stocking up on them. Don't want to get nappies yet I do know what size he is in but don't want to tempt fate.


X-lolly-x I know what you mean about buying baby bits, I loved walking around kiddiecare I was like a kid in a candie store.  Poor hubbie had to keep saying NO NO otherwise I think I would have filled two trollies   


Hope you all had a good day




Take care luv Mac x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Not there yet but wanted to say hooray congratulations for you all. Also on a practical note for clothes next does next day delivery if you order on line so they can be purchased quickly without leaving the house if needs be early placement x x


----------



## newmum

Arrrrghhhh    can I join you please? We had our SW and LO SW out today for a meeting to discuss our link and they've said yes to us and we've also said yes  

Soooo happy   looks like we will be having September panel and intros soon after

Be lovely sharing experiences and stories  with you all, learning from each other  

Nm2b x x


----------



## GERTIE179

Just a quickie to say check Gumtree or similar for stair gates if you are going for popular brand etc

You often find 2/3 stair gates for £20 and fit is all the same.
X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Welcome welcome welcome Newmum!!!   I've been waiting for you!!!    

Can you tell us anything about little one?   or ?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ooops, just seen your signature!!   Another pink princess!! Perfect


----------



## Frangipanii

Welcome to Newmum2b....yay so pleased for you!!!! 

My urchins rooms are complete!!! Cant wait to show sw on monday when she comes to visit. 

Lolly totally concur with some of your feelings ♥.


----------



## newmum

Lol thanks ladies, it's a great feeling isn't??  

Yes lolly another lovely girl    

Watch our shops We've been linked  

Nm2b x x


----------



## Doofuz

Well done nm2b, excellent news! So excited for you  

Mac, good to hear fc visit went well.  

Gwyneth, you'll get there soon  x

Fran, well done on completing the rooms!  

Afu not much going on except the waiting. Paperwork arrived today so need to sign and send back. More shopping today, the little bits like t&t bowl, grobags, bathmat, pushchair strap covers, you know. Still need bottles, milk powder, and more little bits. Preparation for the tea party my sister is throwing me starts tomorrow, praying for nice weather. Looking forward to seeing family and friends before we go on 'lock down' (SW words) 

Have a good weekend all, may the beginning of August bring more good news


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I need a nickname for my little pink but can't think of one!!!    Anyway, we have got our 'little pink' some more bits over the past couple of days and can't wait to get the nursery sorted.  I think it'll have to be the weekend after next as we have a full weekend coming up.  I think the only large item we now need is the pushchair, but holding back on that one for now.  I CAN'T WAIT for the life appreciation day (11 sleeps!  )  I am so excited to meet the FCs and really hope we have similar experiences to both Doofuz and Macgyver  

Fran, the emotions are   aren't they?!!  I feel constantly hormonal!!  I am so up floating in the clouds, and then get really scared an crash back down to 'reality'.  It's crazy!  like I said, an email every few days to calm my nerves would work wonders    Might email SW today to try and ask about times for 13th etc.  But then again may wait until Monday so I can say 'next week', and not look so pushy!!  

Newmum, I can't wait to hear all about your purchases!!

Happy Friday all


----------



## MummyElf

All very exciting ladies!!

Mac - 3 wheelers are brilliant. I've got a secondhand Phil&Teds and it's brilliant, so light to push, easy to fold etc. The 3 wheeler we were going to get was a baby jogger, but with no.2 coming, we opted for a secondhand phil & teds as it had all the bits and pieces and converts into a double with no.2 sitting underneath no.1. It really is fab, best baby purchase! 

Does depend on your lifestyle too - we're outdoorsy and do lots of walks etc so needed something easy to manoeuvre.


----------



## baby0684

I spoke to HR yesterday and they have said that I can tag my holidays onto the end of my adoption leave. Its also good as I will return in the new tax year, so I will have next years entitlement too. So I will have nearly 8 weeks to take  

My mum has told me off for looking at things in the sale now, she said that they not gonna be in the sale when I need them, so im just going to kick myself. I will have to look at all the sites the day before panel, so then I can do price match. I know kiddiecare, mothercare and toys r us all do it. I do like quite a few pushcairs from mamas & papas, but just cant afford them!

What pushchairs are you guys liking?


----------



## katie c

baby0684 said:


> I spoke to HR yesterday and they have said that I can tag my holidays onto the end of my adoption leave.


fab! i need to check with our HR too. I'm taking two weeks leave before starting AL properly, but will still have some leave left over. Our leave runs April to April, and any carried over has to be used by June normally. I wont be going back 'til September though so don't know if it'll be carried over 'til then, or if you just get paid for it. Be nice if i could tag it on the end of AL 

I just had a nice chat with our FC to arrange to get her his Tomy album, I could hear him chirping in the background and she said to him 'guess who I'm speaking to? your mummy!'


----------



## newmum

Wow you sound really busy with all your purchases lolly. We are debating using my Mums cot for now which shed been saving for us. Then buy a toddler bed for when she's older?? Do you have a cot/bed? Might see what she's sleeping in first before we purchase cot/bed or use my Mums? So exciting   like you I need a name also, little pink sounds gorgeous for your princess. Think I'm going to use treasure  

Baby that's great news about your holidays, I'm going to sort my leave out tomorrow. Hopefully take my holidays first before adoption leave, and hope by then we will have matching certificate

Thanks for the push chair advice we will be looking to get one of them for treasure  

At the moment I've got lists everywhere of what we need, so need to get started after our holidays next week  

Nm2b x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Your Lolly so she could be Sweetie


----------



## newmum

Aw I like sweetie also Gwyneth


----------



## Frangipanii

Treasure, little pink. Liking it. ♥
Well my little urchins rooms have been revealed to my parents and it was very emotional!!! They loved them!! Only got a small list of things to buy now!! Cotbed for our youngest is up. Other Bed is getting delivered next week. 
Lolly yes it is a really strange period of time this isnt it. Cannot describe my emotions but as it seems obvious to me we are feeling the same. Never felt so excited. Hubby is besotted with the children!! As am I!! U make me giggle with ur emails to sw. I have so wanted to do same but fortunately because of decorating the study has been full of other stuff so I haven't been able to!!! Not long to we meet fc's. What else are you doing on that day!! We are seeing medical advisor.  Havent prepared questions yet or other mp paper work. 
Just decided to decorate our bedroom this morning so the wallpaper striping has commenced!!! Whole house needs painting but it is very liveable in I just detest wallpaper! 
Well back to it!!! X


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi everyone, 

Well intros are over and our beautiful baby girl came home yesterday. She is amazing and we are loving being her mummy and daddy. She slept for nearly 11 hours last night!!!!!!! She met her grandparents today and is now fast sleep in her nursery. I am bursting with happiness (and exhaustion) and every time I see her with DH it melts my heart.

Sorry for me post. Hope you are all well x


----------



## Frangipanii

Greenie.....much love to your lovely family it sounds amazing!!!! What a beautiful life!!! Congratulations x x x


----------



## Macgyver

Congratulations greenie sounds wonderfull, enjoy xx


----------



## Macgyver

MummyElf said:


> All very exciting ladies!!
> 
> Mac - 3 wheelers are brilliant. I've got a secondhand Phil&Teds and it's brilliant, so light to push, easy to fold etc. The 3 wheeler we were going to get was a baby jogger, but with no.2 coming, we opted for a secondhand phil & teds as it had all the bits and pieces and converts into a double with no.2 sitting underneath no.1. It really is fab, best baby purchase!
> 
> Does depend on your lifestyle too - we're outdoorsy and do lots of walks etc so needed something easy to manoeuvre.


Thank mummyelf- I will get a 3 wheeler then, like you we enjoy walks and have a few woodland areas local which we often visit so they sound ideal.

Will have to start looking now


----------



## Frangipanii

Anyone else picking middle names for their little ones!?!?!


----------



## newmum

Fantastic greeniebop and that's lovely how your heart melts when you see her with DH. Husbands can be hard to read sometimes (well mine is  ) 

Yes Frangipanii we will be choosing a middle name. Have you ideas?

I bought little treasure a teddy bear today to get our scent on but I've just come to bed and got teddy out and read label and it says 12 months plus! Treasure is only 10 months! Not sure if she's too young! Oh man already epic fail at motherhood!!

Nm2b x


----------



## Frangipanii

Hardly a fail at all!!! Just a very slight oversight!!! By the time lo is with you they will nearly be that age so I wouldn't worry. 
Yes we have picked middle names already!!! Not the same as picking a first name but still very exciting!!! X x


----------



## newmum

Frangipanii yes exciting indeed picking a middle name   and you've already chosen. We are about 99% certain for middle name

Teddy is for FC to give treasure before she comes home so will buy another one I think! What am I like  I will probably keep this teddy also for when she's home x


----------



## Frangipanii

The more the better!!!!! X x


----------



## Dreams do come true

Watching your posts with  excitement! We haven't chosen middle names yet...well we have but keep changing them!!!!! I have until lunch time to decide...it's hard!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my goodness I have just fallen through the bed!! Yes not out but through! One of the wooden slats has split so DF is currently DIYing (and swearing! Well, it is nearly half 1 in the morning!!)  Anyway, back to business, yes we need to think of a middle name. Little pink (I do like sweetie, but little pink has kind of in my head now!) has two middle names but we have been advised to drop both and choose another. The two I like he isn't so keen on, the one he likes is our social workers name, which while a nice sentiment I'm not so sure of. We do like one jointly but it's not 'amazing' if you get me! I have a list going, it's exciting but we don't seem to agree much   MIL thinks her middle name should be my name but I find that odd!! It's a minefield!! Kind of glad we don't get to choose first name, and lucky we love it!!

Right, bed patched up. Have been informed to be careful as it's broken right where my bottom is... how bloomin' rude!!   Night ladies


----------



## Frangipanii

Omg thats hilarious. Just been giggling away. We used google to help us find the middle names. I only like traditional  names so I just googled them. Found ones I liked and got hubby to pick one of them!!! 
Good luck choosing. Dreams...how come till lunch time!!! X


----------



## Macgyver

I always wanted our lo to have my dads name as his middle name so will be giving him that, also like to give him my fav name but not sure it goes.


We still have time to decide.


Lolly hope you got some sleep


----------



## baby0684

Congratulations on sleeping 11 hours. That's amazing!

I wasn't going to have a middle name fo little bee, but found out that the one he already has is a major connection to his birth family, and I don't wanna take that away from him.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

thanks ladies!!   Managed a few hours, but after the bed incident and then a very noisy storm, not as many as I would have liked!!

That's a lovely sentiment Macgyver, keeping names within the family is always very special  

Fran, I was wondering if you ever spoke to SW about little ones identifying name and what their view was? Hope you are well today. Bet you keep walking into the nurseries!!  

Newmum, is it a day of shopping?!! So exciting!! Have you any dates or timescales yet? Sorry if I have missed them being posted!

Doofuz, Yay its party day!! Have a great time  

How is everyone else doing? Plans for the weekend? More spending in expect


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Lolly. ..no monday is the day. As then we can do it face to face. Also birth family have put lots of ** so that is a danger. I know I shouldn't have looked but I am glad we did. Yes we both keep going into nurseries it is sooo lovely!!! This weeked hubbh is off to Ashes and I am going shopping with my mum and then tomorrow we are preparing for social work visit on Monday. How about you?? X x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I know birth mother is on ******** and so I'm sure bubba is too   but I have been too scared to look. I know it'll just upset me. But it sounds like you have done the right thing. I really hope it all goes well on Monday and you clear up a few issues. I just realised I never answered your question about our meeting. We will be meeting foster carer (not sure if it's one or both as I don't know where little pink would go if they both attend  ) Also medical advisors and siblings social worker, as well as little pinks SW and FF. And our own of course! We are also having a pre panel meeting but not sure what that means?! Sounds exciting though!  

Today I'm meeting a friend for lunch and then home for a cleaning session! Other half is at football with his dad so will be negotiating picking him up later!!   Tomorrow Gwyneth and her hubby are coming round for a barbecue so we are all looking forward to a big catch up as there is so much happening on both sides   Shopping with your mum sounds fab, but is it shopping for you or your little urchins?!! I can guess the answer to that one


----------



## newmum

Interesting point you bring up about **. I'm not sure of BM first name so I can't check. Do you think we should have first names? I guess LO will need this info at some age appropriate time. 

No shopping yet for me, well a little online shopping   meeting with FC week Monday so will go shopping following that. I want to check a few things first like does treasure sleep in cot or cot/bed is she in a pram,stroller push chair etc. want to check what's she's use to first   also like what nappies and bottles etc. so much to think about. Panel is September so will be fully shopped out by then  

What we like with middle names and nick names   very exciting

Hope Frangipanii you get the advice you need regarding **. Scary stuff potentially 

Have a good weekend all

Nm2b x


----------



## Dreams do come true

Ha Lolly! 

Lunchtime because we have submitted the AO forms today and you had include the new full name 

We decided on the names finally and no changing our minds


----------



## Doofuz

Afternoon  Lolly, party day tomorrow, but still yay! Whatever you decide about **, it's all scary 

Nm2b, soon it will be your time to shop, you won't stop! Good luck for FC meeting next week. 

Fran, good luck for SW meeting Monday and enjoy your weekend  Busy busy.

Ddct, so pleased you have decided on names, the final piece 

Today we went on an IKEA spree  We needed one last piece of furniture for BG's room, it is now complete save for a lamp. We came home with the unit, a rug, some toys and a lovely bright cushion, all perfect. The unit is now holding loads of books and three shelves of reusable nappies, nappy potions and reusable wipes. A very useful unit 

All set for the tea party tomorrow, I'm secretly excited, despite not really being into baby showers. If they insist on doing one for me, who am I to refuse!?  I have a pro photographer friend coming, she has offered to take photos for BG's book I am doing for her. Off out now to a pre drinks hen party, and then round friends for the evening. Have a good one all


----------



## newmum

help please what's the difference between a stroller/pushchair/buggy? I'm I being daft!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

We were told both birth mothers and fathers full name, dates of birth and chronology from childhood to present day. Also told their address which I didn't expect but assumed that was standard practice. Maybe not   We also saw a picture of each of them. Youwill need mmore info for life story work but guessing that'll come down the line. Be interesting to hear what other people's experiences have been.

Oops Doofuz   Lovely that you still have it to look forward to though  

Oh newmum, who knows, it's a minefield!!


----------



## newmum

I know lolly it sure is a minefield   

Lolly We haven't been given LO birth Mother or Birth Fathers names or addresses? We do have surname though. No pictures but have had descriptions of both. Guess like you say will get more information down the line for life story work. Enjoy your BBQ and catch up tomorrow and no breaking the bed tonight  

Doofuz how lovely having a baby shower, I would be the same, not over keen on the idea but hey if family and friends want to throw one well what the heck   have fun   its really kind of them  

DDCT how wonderful you've chosen names and wow forms have been sent

Well I've got some route planners to print off, me DH and SS'S are off on our holibops for a few nights in a caravan. Our last hols before little treasure comes home  

Nm2b x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

When are you going newmum? Are the boys excited? About the holiday AND a new sister!!


----------



## newmum

We are going Monday, I finished work today yipee  so now in holiday mode  also planned my adoption leave and holidays to take before AL. When I get back from hols I've got roughly 4 weeks all going well.

Yes the boys are very excited about the holiday. Also their baby sister, they've also wanted me and their Dad to have a baby so they are over the moon, especially the youngest who is 9  they are both going to be a great help and amazing big brothers. I'm so lucky    they've asked for photos so hopefully we get to keep some soon


I've been stroller Internet shopping this afternoon ha ha. But will hold back and ask FC what treasure is using at the moment. A few bits from next arrived today, curtains and wall paper. So sweet!


----------



## Frangipanii

Nm2b..hope u have  wonderful holiday. Must be Mazing talking to bohs about it!!!! 
Lolly we are doing it on two different days. Day one medical and fc and day 2 life app and pre-panel meeting. Pre- Panel is where intros get dicussed I think. Who knows. Your weekend sounds so lovely enjoy!!!
doofuz hope tea party is awesomely brilliant!!!
Dreams super newz on names  


** is  scary thing. But glad I looked, (we did it as  couple) as although it shocked me it also gave me valuable information and knowledge.  However I still feel likd I should stand in the naughty corner. Be interesting to broach with sw on monday. I know she will disapprove but hey ho. What can u do. 
We saw pictures of both parents on cpr. 

Anyone want to give me  a decent description of life story work.  I think I get it all but just want to confirm. 

Hope everyone is having a super weekend. 

Love f x


----------



## MummyElf

We went on ** on the FC's recommendation as there were loads of photos of LO just after birth which we would never have seen otherwise. We downloaded all of them for her for when she's older together with pics of her BF. Sneaky, but we did it for her, not us, and the pics show her BF as they are. I think /hope she'll be happy we did it one day.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That's what I thought Fran but we have been told that the day intros start we will meet little pink for an hour, then have a meeting to arrange how the rest of introductions will progress, then go back and spend more time with her in the afternoon. So pre panel meeting is still a mystery to me!!   Emailing social worker tomorrow though so going to ask for a run down of the day so maybe will be enlightened by her response?!!


----------



## Frangipanii

Oooh well let me know. Although hopefully our sw will enlighten us tomorrow.  Who knows x x


----------



## baby0684

We gone away too before everything happens. Trying to fit all friends in for visits and bd in with friends at ours for a sleepover too.
We in very wet Wales atm! 

I not searched for bm on fbook. But I do have her full full and and all her history. She had last visit with lo other day, not sure if she went though. 

I love Ikea. I just wish it was a bit closer. But then I would prob spend more money :/


----------



## Macgyver

Hi all, re pre- match panel, when we met lo FC his sw was here too, she mentioned a pre-match panel but said we do not need to be there. I asked what it was and she said This is for the FC and sw. It is to make sure everything is ready for the matching panel itself and the introductions as the FC doesn't go to the matching panel.


I hope that makes sense   


Omg - lo FC has just sent me a lovely pic of lo. He has a big grin on his face and she put hello mummy a smile for you ( gonna cry)


----------



## newmum

Aw macgyver how sweet   to get a lovely photo from FC

We have been told pretty much the same ref pre matching meeting. We won't be there it's just for the SW's and FC I think but defo the SW's. As far as I can make out its a meeting before panel so no surprises at matching panel.

We've got meetings with medical advisor, FC then the SW's will have pre matching meeting then we go to panel then introductions then bring treasure home, think that's the order  

Nm2b x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi all. Lots of things getting ready to happen on here which is lovely and am loving reading your updates. So great that you are getting photos from FC macgyver, I bet you are super excited. We are continuing to settle into a routine with LO. She is doing do well and continues to sleep for about 10 hours each night  today she met some of our friends and their children and she was a happy and smiley baby girl. She was absolutely shattered this eve and was in bed early so could be an early start tomorrow! Think it's an early night for me as starting to get proper bags under my eyes!!!! Wouldn't change that though as love my daughter so much x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks girls, sounds like the pre panel meeting must be what you have all explained. So nothing to do with us. Damn it    I am going to email social worker today anyway! A week tomorrow, hooray!!  

Fran, hope your visit goes well today. Thinking of you  

Newmum, happy holidays, although hope the weather is better than it is here   Saw your post on the Tomy thread and your beautiful step sons sound amazing and they will be brilliant big brothers  

Greenie, sounds amazing. Mummy hood suits you down to the ground and your baby sounds beautiful! 

Love to everyone else. Hugs,

From Lolly


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks lolly. What date next week is you fc meeting?! Not long to go x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

13th   is that the same as you?


----------



## newmum

Thank you Lolly. Lets hope the rain clears up   

Our meeting with FC is the 12th   

Have a good meeting Fran

Hope your party wasn't a wash out doofuz

Greenie sound amazing   lovely family life


----------



## Frangipanii

Meeting cancelled!!! 
ours is 14th lolly! X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh no, what happened


----------



## Frangipanii

Sw is really poorly!!! We did speak on the phone and she has been signed off and her boss is now looking after us. And hopefully she will be back next week. Although I doubt it by the sound of it. Gutted because we have lots to discuss before next week. And especially about security with regard names and ********!!! It cant be helped just hope she gets better soon. 
So we shall just have to do more decorating!!! Crap.....:-(
♥


----------



## Doofuz

Lolly, have fun preparing for your preparations for the 13th FC meeting 

Fran, so sorry to hear your meeting was cancelled! Its awful when it happens. I hope the wait doesn't feel so long to the next one 

Greenie, your post was lovely to read, you sound so in love 

Nm2b, enjoy your holiday and I hope the rain doesn't hinder your plans too much. Nice to get away, chill out and relax 

The tea party definitely wasn't a wash out but it threatened to rain all day. Nice and warm though and everyone enjoyed themselves. A picture of Baby Girl was out on display so people could see her and talk about her - a very lovely and emotional day with added bonus of my mum's home made scones and cakes  People were so generous, like I say, I'm not a fan of baby showers hence the name of tea party but I certainly wasn't expecting that amount of gifts. BG is a lucky girlie. The nursery is now finally finished and we can concentrate on the little things and enjoying the last few weeks of being two. I'm home off sick from work tonight with a bad back after trying to help carry the large rocking horse H started 7 years ago and is now racing to get finished  So looking forward to a nice evening in together, be it with me on a cocktail of painkillers  

Enjoy your Monday evening guys, 4 days until the weekend


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi just quickly as out for tea. When have you all been told to have your books ready for. ie tomy talking album etc  x x


----------



## newmum

Hi Frangi tommy talking book we've bee told for FC meeting x 
Sorry to hear bout your meeting


Back to my hols.   DH is wondering what I'm up too


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks nm2b x x x happy holiday x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Frangi, really sorry, it's so disappointing, especially as we are all generally living from date to date    really hope that she gets betters soon and you are quickly back on track.  can you speak to her boss about some of your questions and concerns? Big    Also I 'think' we have to have our Tomy album ready for MP... but another thing to check!  

Doofuz, the tea party sounds lovely.  Lucky BG!  Bet you were so proud    Really hope you are ok, sounds ouchy    Did you tell work how it happened?!!

Newmum, naughty naughty, sneaking on to FF whilst on your jollies (addictive isn't it!!  )  Hope the rain has gone away!

Well I am   at the moment!  It's all got a little much i'm afraid and I just randomly burst into tears on my boss today   So embarrassing    I think I am still scared of it 'all going wrong', plus the car is costing a little too much money at the worst possible time, and we are being restructured at work and there is a possibility I may move localities.  I will put in a grievance if this is proposed as the upheaval alongside everything else would be too much and there would be a much bigger commute, would disrupt future childcare arrangements, the lift share for DF etc etc etc.  But I don't think I have the fight any more    Of course it may be fine, but I just got a little too overwhelmed    BUT little pink is the most important thing ever and we are so excited for our meeting next week... just want confirmation of times and paperwork.  hopefully we will hear tomorrow.  back to the crazy email checking    Sorry to mope around, just finding things a little hard, plus hormones NEVER help issues


----------



## newmum

sneaky hugs    chin up lolly and turn that frown upside down, stay positive x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Newmum     a good sleep and hopefully I'll get over myself by tomorrow


----------



## Macgyver

Hi frang just wanted to send you hugs. Our sw told us to have our tomy book, blanket, a4 laminated photos all ready for panel if that's any help.

Keep your chin up xxxx


----------



## Doofuz

Lolly, massive hugs to you, bless you and getting emotional. Totally normal, I'm crying at all sorts at the moment, not just corrie and enders, I'm crying at the legs not going in highchair! Enjoy the emotions, pregnant people get sympathy for theirs  

Fran, we have been told to have all things talking and visual ready for MP. Must get on with it, thanks for mini reminder  

Nm2b, get back on your holidays! 

Mac, hello my lovely, how are you? (Can't go back on tablet, bloody thing will crash)


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi fran. We had to have talking book ready for MP. We also slept with a bunny for a few wks beforehand and featured it in most of the photos. We then handed it over with the album. Munchkin loves it and the album and always likes to make sure that they are both on the floor when she is playing. She opens it up and giggles x


----------



## Macgyver

Hi doofuz sweetie, how are you hanging in there ? I got our tomy book finished at the weekend, but might change one pic as I hate my photo ( then again I hate all photos of me  ) dh has done his voice recording now on it so that's done. A4 laminated photos done, photo book done, blanket we are sleeping with at the moment. So next is the dreaded DVD  I have brought a few bedtime stories for dh to read to lo and waiting for a DVD to come from amazon of nursery rhymes as I am going to sing a few ( no I can't sing so its going to be funny )

We are waiting to see lo pedestrian which is meant to be sometime this week but as of yet haven't got the date.
Now just counting down the weeks, 5 weeks to MP today   6 weeks will my last day at work and 7 weeks till we meet little one  8 weeks till he is home with us 

We have to have an upto date medical as its been over six months since our last which I hate, you never know what is going to come up. I  nothing will intervene with it all. I raised a concern with our sw but she didn't seem that worried, I have a problem with my shoulder which I am seeing a dr about .

How is your shopping going? Have you got most of it now?

 Luv Mac


----------



## katie c

we took the pictures of us with a toy for the Tomy album but didn't know we were supposed to give the toy with it. i was going to take that when we met him   

our SW has been utterly hopeless, she briefly mentioned the Tomy album on panel date but it was very much in a 'you might want to consider doing this' kind of way, rather than it being a valuable adoption tool. 

luckily i have this forum, and there was a recent thread about it that gave me loads of tips. and that i took the incentive to buy one, do the pics and get it to his FC. if i had listened to my SW it probably wouldn't have been done yet, you think she would have been pestering us to get it done. it sounds like it's considered quite important.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Doofuz   the feelings and emotions are query like pregnancy hormones but as we have no bump we don't get the same compassion   haha!

Interesting what everyone's saying about tomy albums and the difference in when to have them ready and the value placed on them by social workers. Has anyone seen those soft colourful cubes? They have pockets on each face and you can slide a photo in to each one. Another nice idea, although obviously it's limited as it doesn't record.  We are leaving ours until the last minute as I have to leave my hair long as it's being styled for my friends wedding as I'm a bridesmaid end of august. But then have an appointment to have it chopped off and want us to date pics with me new do! 

Meeting times all confirmed for next week as questions for foster carers being written, have 23 already!! We are so excited! And so is my mum  

Love to everyone


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hugs lolly hope work sorts out quickly it's not fun having that hanging over you.  Just look at little pinks wardrobe and you will feel 100 x better x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Gwyneth you are so right!! Thank you hun, I will   Big  from me to you xxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi can I join u all please?


We got linked with a 5 month old baby boy last wk and met his SW today.  We're going to MP 10th September. With intros shortly after. Hope the days go super fast. Had pics of little man and I'm so in love with him already. 


Can't believe I'm going to b a mummy at last!!!! 


Look forward to getting no u all.


Lou x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow that's wonderful news, congratulations!! We are at panel 12th and meet our little pink the week after so we may well be intro buddies   Have you any further meetings scheduled yet? There are a few who have recently met with foster carers and a few (us included  ) who have our meetings next week. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## katie c

Congratulations IGTBAM


----------



## Frangipanii

Congratulations igtbam!!!! 
Welcome to the group! We are meeting with fc's next week and mp on 5th september with intros shortly after!!
Thanks everyone for advice on books. You are all great..
lolly keep focused and keep your mind on the positives!!! ♥


----------



## Doofuz

Congratulations and well done to you IGTBAM! Love it 

Fran, have fun looking forward to meeting fc, I couldn't sit still when we had ours. Enjoy every minute  

Lolly, enjoy looking at your wardrobe  I keep walking into BG's room, can't stop smiling when I'm in there. Actually, I'm there now, typing this! May your little pinks wardrobe fill up and overflow  

As I've just said on **, I can't wait to kick Eeyore out of bed in a few weeks time. He snores, twitches and bloody moans all night long, as well as taking up all the room. Or is that my husband...!? Either way, he needs a new bed does Eeyore, preferably a cot so he can't get out  Have a good day everyone, hopefully I'll have time later to catch up with everyone else, I have a 2 year olds birthday party and crochet class today, all before work at 4!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Thank u all   


We have to do paperwork so meeting with SW soon. We're not meeting FC till after MP which is a real shame as I want to no more about my little man    after MP were having the life appreciation day (if I've said that correctly lol) then intros 2 days later. They said mite b 5 days of intros but may only b a few as he's so young he should attach to us quicker. 


Can I ask when is everyone buying things for their LO? Things like pushchair toys etc? We have nursery done, which little mans SW cried over .


Still in shock that our dream has come true and we have a son      


Love to u all


Lou x


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi yes I am so ready for next stage. Igtbam we have bought everything other than clothes and toys as that is what they will probably be coming with. 
Just painting our room today!! Lolly think I am going to have to write my questions from scratch!!! No idea. 
Baby girls bed arrived today and it looks amazing. 
Have a great day people x x


----------



## Doofuz

We have bought a buggy, mei tai sling carrier, a few toys and after the baby shower thingy, we have a nappy mat, bath, towels, t&t bowl etc. We are planning on using reusable nappies and wipes so we also have these in, she comes with disposables and I am giving those to a friend. The nursery is finished bar the pictures on the wall - BG has to do those


----------



## Macgyver

Hi igtbam same mp date as me    I have his car seat, bottles, cups, some clothes, blankets, high chair, cot. Leaving pushchair and stair gates till I am on leave as they take up room.    Also will get his nappies then too incase he grows a size 


Congrats girlie   


Afu still waiting for a date to meet his pedeatrician, which was meant to be this week. Also his FC just sent me another pic, as lo hair is getting long and said you need to take me to the hair dressers mummy , now crying


----------



## Doofuz

Mac, I just realised I missed your post yesterday. We are getting on good. Thank you, living day to day with the utmost excitement. We have still yet to do our to my album, we also haven't printed the pictures off yet, I think I'm trying to leave things until the last minute so as time goes quicker. My sister has lent us the stage one car seat and we are planning on buying the next stage before BG needs it. Thinking about doing extended rear facing but not sure yet. My H is doing a rocking horse, its only taken 7 years but its nearly finished. Its beautiful, I can't wait to see BG on it when she's older - her first but not last horse  

Good luck with paediatrician, I really enjoyed our visit. I felt like a real mummy  I bet you'll feel great when you take him for his first haircut! You're lucky you have a great FC, by the sounds of it


----------



## katie c

im going to be a mummy! said:


> We're not meeting FC till after MP which is a real shame as I want to no more about my little man  after MP were having the life appreciation day (if I've said that correctly lol) then intros 2 days later.


I cant get over how different agencies do things differently  we were supposed to meet the FC way before panel, although it was cancelled the day before as they decided to do a life appreciation day instead.  To be honest though, that way round makes more sense, what if (admittedly unlikely, but) the FC told you something about the child that you felt meant he wouldn't be an appropriate match? Or his HV? Seems a bit odd going to panel without the full facts/picture.

As for spending, we've been surprisingly restrained. Apparently his buggy and car seat will come with him, he has loads of clothes and toys, so all we've bought is his cot and nursery furniture. I was going to be sensible and just buy plain wooden furniture that he could have as he grew up, but i've waited eight years for a nursery, so a nursery i'm gonna have.  We got an ikea cot with green drawers underneath, two white and green drawer sets, and an expidit shelf unit. We got some of those cotton box things in bright colours that slot along the bottom row for toys etc. All lovely bright colours, and unisex if by any miracle we decide to go for a sibling...

A friend has already brought round a load of her childrens old toys that are in great condition, and without wanting to sound presumptious i'm sure we're going to get loads of presents so right now i'm not buying many toys and clothes. I'm sure there are practical things we'll need that people _won't_ buy as gifts but we'll wait 'til we see what brands the FC uses before we splash out.

Our LA still gives an adoption grant which turned up yesterday. It was in Mr C's name (how rude!) he said he needed some new golf clubs (even ruder!)  but anyway, its covered the cost of the nursery furniture


----------



## baby0684

Wow. So much has happened in just a few days. Was nice to not have constant messages and junk emails coming through though! And nit looking at baby stuff all the time!

I have got most things, need to replace car seat, as my brother borrowed it and did not look after it. Never again! And i would like a new funky pushchair and changing bag. 

Met 1 of the fc. Other was at work. She is always so busy with him! Meeting medical advisor on Tuesday.


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Macgyver - fabulous that we are going to mp on the same day   wow alot of u have bought lots already. we have his nursey all done. we were told not to get a car seat as mite need to get one similar to the one hes got with fc. we no wot pram we want so i think we will go ahead then and ordered it   his sw said he will come with alot of things si im not gonna buy to many clothes and toys  but just the odd few as we want him to have some clothes that we have chosen. trying to make a list of things we r going to need, theres just so many....it feels great tho that we can actually buy baby things for OUR SON!!!
We have just ordered the tomy talking photo album.....wot pics did u all put in and wot did u say in it?
katie - it is mad how everyone does things differently, i wish our LA aloud us to meet fc before panel so we can get to no more about LO.


love and luck to u all


lou x


----------



## baby0684

There is a thread on what ppl have put in their talking Tony albums. 
I put in a pic of me alone, pic of bd alone, and one together, bees room, a bear that I have bought him, my mum and dad and pic of garden.

Felt so silly. But took it on life appriciacion day and sw and fc loved it! I live the bear. Be named it!


----------



## katie c

im going to be a mummy! said:


> We have just ordered the tomy talking photo album.....wot pics did u all put in and wot did u say in it?


there are eight slots.

we had a picture of the toy pig we've bought for him and recorded 'hello XXX i'm peggy piggy!' then a pic of us holding the pig saying 'we are mummy and daddy.'

then one of mr c and one of me (both holding the pig) saying something like 'hello XXX im daddy/mummy!'

then one of us wearing glasses saying 'sometimes mummy and daddy wear glasses'

then one of the front door (with pig sitting next to it) saying 'this is our house where we'll all live together.'

lastly, one of his cot and the chair next to it (with the pig sitting on it) saying 'this is your room where you will sleep' and the garden with a little plastic rocking toy a friend gave us (with pig having a ride) saying 'this is the garden where you can play.'

(is that eight?  )


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi everyone  

Our social worker has advised a picture of us together, then individual ones (head shots), then another individual one each but completing a task, eg, mummy is cooking dinner, daddy is fixing the door, then our cat, the house and finally little pinks bedroom. We also have to do large laminated photos of our faces... nice!!

So far we have build a walk in wardrobe (was a cupboard) and filled with clothes the next size up, cot bed, chest of drawers, wall stickers, bowls and spoons, toys, teething rings, car seat, stair gates, books, grow bag, monitor, changing mat, blankets, pop up toy tidies and massive box of wet wipes!!  

Today we got another big report on birth family. Nothing new just more information, some difficult reading but good to have full incites

Hope everyone has had a nice day xxx


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Our social worker has advised a picture of us together, then individual ones (head shots), then another individual one each but completing a task, eg, mummy is cooking dinner, daddy is fixing the door, then our cat, the house and finally little pinks bedroom. We also have to do large laminated photos of our faces... nice!!


must be nice having a SW that gives a toss, how does that feel exactly? <wistful sigh>


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww Katie I'm sorry   shouldn't be in the job if you have that attitude


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Awww Katie I'm sorry  shouldn't be in the job if you have that attitude


couldn't agree with you more. just hope her years of uselessness and causing unnecessary delays will be worth it though...because had we not been here at this exact time we wouldn't have got this LO. and that it was all for a reason, so we wouldn't get some lesser brat.  

she is awful though, cant wait to see the back of her. i'll be camping out in the court's reception until they give us an AO date


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

How awful for you   can't imagine going through such an emotional process without the support we have had, so massive credit to your girl!!   But you are so right, if it hadn't happened this way and you had a great social worker who whizzed you through, you wouldn't be about to meet YOUR little monkey. Glad you can take solace in that. Not long now


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Not long now


feels like forever though! 

consoling myself my joining all the baby 'clubs' online. so far done boots, tesco, bounty...who else is there?

so fab, where's there's the dropdown box saying 'do you have a child' ticking the 'yes' box


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Lolly I've joined the baby groups but put I was pregnant and due date was 25th Dec, I didn't want to jinx things and put treasures birthday on!

Katie I'm sorry to hear about your SW. She shouldn't get away with it. You may be given a feedback form to fill out then you can give some direct feedback. We had one after approval panel and guess we will get one after matching panel

You all sound so busy with shopping. We haven't done any major stuff going to wait after we've met FC which is next Monday after the medical advisor

We had a lovely text and e mail from SW explaining next steps, I gave her a call then to check a few bits.

I'm still on holiday at a Haven Park, keep thinking ooooh that's good for treasure she would love that!

Hi everyone sorry for lack of personals. Back to Cinders and Cider  

Nm2b x


----------



## katie c

newmum2b said:


> We had a lovely text and e mail from SW explaining next steps, I gave her a call then to check a few bits.


another one of those interested and caring SWs i've heard about. thought they were an urban myth 

enjoy your holiday  on one hand i'm sad we won't be having our lovely boozy relaxing holidays anymore, but on the other looking forward to family ones instead!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ooooh baby clubs, it's a whole new world!!!  I gotta check me them out    

Newmum, it sounds lovely, and even more so next year with a baby girl in tow!  Glad SW is keeping you in the loop.  So excited for your meeting, you can tell me exactly what to expect for Tuesday    Wonder if chocolate biscuits are provided.....?!!


----------



## newmum

Lol lolly    chocolate biscuits! I should think so    lol


----------



## katie c

our best (and only) SS provided fodder was on the life appreciation day, where 'lunch was provided.' the table was groaning with food


----------



## newmum

I'm not familiar with life appreciation day?? Don't think we are having one? Should we?? Or are we and its called something else?

I'm fighting back the tears watching all these cute hally families having a laugh on their hols. Thinking this will be us soon! SS's are too cool for school and have found "friends" and hanging with them. Teenager is grunting a few words too us   little do they know we ate keeping a close eye on them  

Katie more good the better    

X


----------



## newmum

Food!! Sorry predictive text!!!!


----------



## katie c

newmum2b said:


> I'm not familiar with life appreciation day?? Don't think we are having one? Should we?? Or are we and its called something else?


as a rule they're usually for slightly older children where more people have been involved in their care than the usual FC/HV such as nursery workers. no idea why we had one based on those circs, but it sounds like more and more people are having them now.

its a good way to speak to everyone at once rather than having multiple meetings. ours had our SW, his SW, the FC, HV, BM's SW and er, someone else. 

we mainly spoke to FC and HV tbh, and a bit to BM's SW. i cant even remember what the other lady was tbh, although she did say he was awfully cute. although i bet they say that about every child don't they?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yep I bet they do as our little pink has also been majorly cooed over by all SWs and the FF so far!!


----------



## baby0684

Its just so all the agencies meet together. I had one for little bee, he only 11 mths. I know my friends la doesn't do life appriciacion days, just meet everyone seperate.


----------



## Macgyver

We are not having a life appreciation day either, just meet FC with lo sw and our sw. Now have to wait until mp. Hate not hearing any news think I am going   . I just want to hear something, " everythings fine on schedule 
Blah blah " would be nice. 



Why haven't we heard about the medical advisor visit? Why haven't we heard from our sw? Have they had our updated medicals back? Are they ok? Is everything on schedule? I feel like I am going to explode. Ahhhhhhh
Sorry for the me post. Feeling a little down at the moment, just wish our sw would return my messages.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh my goodness Macgyver, I sooo hear you on that one. The saying is no news is good news, but in our instances a weekly 'everything is still ok' email would be more than appreciated! I find I start creating scenarios in my head when people don't respond and get all worked up. Of course when they do and all is good I feel a bit of a fool   But the thing is this all means so much to us all that were are scared. Maybe it's irrational but I think people need to be on this side to really understand all the emotions we have. Thinking of you lots   it will be fine, great in fact


----------



## katie c

Macgyver said:


> Sorry for the me post. Feeling a little down at the moment, just wish our sw would return my messages.


no dont worry, i totally hear you. i've already mentioned my SW woes. so i totally emphasise. 

i think my favourite was when our MP was cancelled the day before, did she even call us to give us any reassurance or sympathy? did she cocoa. i totally appreciate they're busy but how long does it take? even an email would have done.


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks guys I know they are busy, and may be on holiday or sick it's prob me just being silly   I will send another email to our sw tomorrow just incase he never got the last one.


Thanks feeling a bit better   what would I do without you ( go   )    xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That was me on Monday so by Tuesday lunchtime time DF had had enough of me and rang her!   But all was fine and she had not replied earlier due to her holiday (oops  ) Would you call the office?

Katie that is awful, no wonder you don't have the best relationship with your social worker, how can someone treat you like that?!!   It's cruel


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi guys! 
Just a quick one. Our sw is still off sick and so we spoke to manager today. They are coming to see us next week to go over everything. But he does think there is a massive trace/security risk with the parents 
/ putting the kids all over ********(like a memorial) and the fact that their names are very traceable!!! Sobhe going to get the issue addressed by the lac and their legal team. He even suggested name change! Interesting time for us I think!!!
Lolly I wish we could ring the LAC daily to check on everything. 
Thanks for everyone's help with the tomy album stuff!!!! Very useful!!!!!!!!!!
Bad news on the cat he is now booked in to go to sleep for ever next monday unfortunately!! Cannot put it off any longer!! Hubby is going to take him to the vets!!! I cant I feel like I I am loosing my best friend. 
Anyway kids are going to be a good distraction!!!
Love to all x x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hugs Fran so sorry about the cat it is such a special relationship. Glad someone is having a serious thought about safety concerns. You knew it but it is good for someone else to raise it x x


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks lolly, I did it and called, sw was sorry but was having issues with the computer so hadn't got any of my,messages   they haven't been able to get hold of lo medical advisor so was going to send a letter to his manager chasing him up if they haven't heard by Monday. Sw was more than happy We were working on lo DVD and said all was going to plan phew. Feel so much better and slightly silly   
Thanks again guys  

Katie c   sounds like you have had such a rough time you are doing so well hanging in there girlie


----------



## newmum

Just a quickie.. Sorry to hear done sad news on here. Hope you all feel better soon and sorry to hear about your cat Fran

Thanks for the life appreciation answers. Don't think we get one just individual meetings by the sounds of things

Anyway still on hols! Hard to switch off from treasure thoughts  

Nm2b x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Frangi     so sorry about your cat, it's heartbreaking but the right thing to do for your boy. It's the biggestaact of love putting his needs before your own. Here for you hun   Very positive news from social worker, lovely you don't have to fight your corner as he recognises the risks. Roll on your meeting next week where hopefully you'll get some concrete answers  

Macgyver, really good you have been reassured. Good job you called or you would have been waiting a while, stupid technology   Sounds like lots is happening behind the scenes and all is on track. Hopefully you will hear from the medical advisor soon, but all is good and I'm so pleased  

Newmum, your holiday sounds fab and not long until treasure will be joining you, what a lovely thought!   Are you excited for Monday?! Or is that a silly question!!

Love to everyone else, hope all is good  

So my job is safe, thank goodness!!! Can purely think little pink thoughts and get excited about Tuesday


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So pleased work is sorted x x


----------



## Doofuz

So pleased for you lolly that work is OK! Time to look forward properly and enjoy  

Nm2b, how goes your holiday? Safe journey home and enjoy the weekend and before Monday 

Fran, sorry to hear about your cat sweetie. Think of your lovely boy at Rainbow Bridge looking after all the other animals. Hugs x

Macgyver, good to hear things are more settled and on track. Hope you hear from MA soon.

Gwyneth, how are you? Home study going well? 

Katie C, and you, how's things with your SW and her being more cooperative? 

All well with us at the moment. Keep thinking something is going to go wrong. We have to write comments on the back of panel paperwork, the PR one is going me a headache!


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi thanks for all the support ladies. I couldn't cope without you, well I could but as we all could but I most certainly wouldnt ever want to!!!!  
Got a joiner in today doing all the safety work!!! It feels quite exciting getting another stage!!! Just finding places for all the children's stuff!! Nesting I think it is really!!!
Oh and done the questions for fc but get about 60 which may be a little to much me thinks!!!! Oh well hubby and I are going to slim it down. Need to get photos done soon for books as well but my Dad and Brother are off to moscow to the athletics for a week so not sure how I am going to fit it all in. 
Also baby girls bed is now in place and looks super! 
Doofuz....I am completely the same, so hopefully it is normal!!! We have got to make our feeelings known re-names and I worry that that will cause animosity and we could get turned away!!! I am sure we will both be laughing about these feelings in a few months!!!
Lolly, glad your job is safe. Brilliant news. Hows you nesting going!!!
have a good weekend everyone!! ♥


----------



## Macgyver

Hi ladies had a call today from or sw to say they had or matching meeting  it all went very well and they said that it was a very  good match and all go for sept MP 
Also heard sw had got hold of ma and we are trying to get an appointment do mid Aug 
Feel so happy now.  

dooduz I remember filling that out, wasn't to sure how much info to write lol but decided the basics was best lol

Frang glad to hear your rooms are getting there I bet you can't wait to take those piccies xx

Have a great weekend guys, we are going to start filming our bedtime reading DVD, this is going to be fun lol


----------



## newmum

Great news your job is safe lolly bet that's a stress gone away

Macgyver amazing news your pre panel meeting went well, you must be so chuffed. We haven't been asked to do a DVD sounds a great idea  

Frangipani know what you mean about the questions we've got loads also, going to print them off Sunday night.  Few of us have meetings with FC next week . How exciting having the bed in the room, bet it feels so real now  

Doofuz good luck with the forms, what exactly are they for? Don't think we have ours yet

Katie C how's things with you? SW relationship any better?

Hi Gwyneth and babie0684

Well we are back from our holibops and I've made two pretty storage units for treasure. So operation treasures room has started   think DH thinks whats the rush and hurry he's so laid back at times   

Nm2b x


----------



## baby0684

*frangipanii* I had so many questions for FC. Didnt actually count them, but there was 2 sides of A4 full .
Alot of the questions were answered just chatting to FC, so it wasnt too bad.

*newmum2b * where did you go on holiday? we just been to wales.


----------



## Macgyver

Lolly so glad to hear your job is safe, enjoy your pink cloud now sweetie


----------



## Macgyver

Afternoon ladies - 


Frang - I just looked out our list if questions for FC and there was 38    omg, but I have to say most of them they answered before we got to ask them. Enjoy the time with them finding out about your lo   


Doofuz - hope you have finished filling out your forms so you can enjoy your weekend   


Katie c - how are you sweetie   


Lolly,nm2b, babie0684 and gwenith hi ladies hope everything is going well for you all, sorry if I missed anyone 


Lets hope the rain holds off. Sending hugs to you all


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm good thanks ladies talked a lot about matching this session (yesterday) and she asked about concurrency apparently it's a have to ask question with the new par. We said it wasn't for us and she totally understood our reasons and agreed it definitely wasn't the best way for us. Just been practicing walking on the beach while pushing a child in a buggy.  With a friends children while walking the dog.  FYI dragging the buggy behind you works really well x x


----------



## Frangipanii

just checked questions and I have 65 and I cannot/do not want to get rid of them!!!
we have just realised bm's ** has been removed. Not sure if because of us or not but it is an improvement!!!
sorry no personals phone is now playi stupid games!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi everyone  

Frangi, can tell your phone is playing up... your writing is blue    Great that little lady's bed arrived, I think we should start sharing nursery photos as we all seem to be up and running with the nurseries!  Good news about ** page, I wonder if someone's had a word already, it seems too big a coincidence otherwise.  Bet that's a relief.  Hope you are ok lovely  

Macgyver I thought I had a lot with 24 questions   I'm letting Fran off with her 65 as she has two      It must be lovely hearing all the answers knowing it is about YOUR baby!    Have you sorted the nursery yet hun?

Newmum, welcome home, only 2 sleeps until FC meeting, wooooohoooooo!    I hear you about OHs and their sense of urgency, ie, none!!    My DF keep's having a 'rest'!!  I have told him that we only have three weekends when we are home (other two we are on holiday for) before MP and so we need to get going!  Hope you are all rested after your time away and your lovely SSs had a great time!

Doofuz, how are you doing with the paperwork?  I think that'll be our next step after our meeting next week.  Is there a lot?!!    I know what you mean about the worries, think we are all the same as we want (need) this so much.  they love you though and it will be just fine lovely    please will you remind me of that next week when I no doubt will have another wobble  

Baby, you MP must be soon now?  How are you feeling about things?  Is your little one super excited about the pending new arrival?!  

OMG Gwyneth!!    that sounds hardcore!!  Thanks for the top tips though, you are so organised puts me to shame....   ( )

So we have started the nursery.  the cot bed is up and the feature wall is done.  I LOVE it already, it is a room for a baby.... our baby   We just started on the chest of drawers when we realised the colour match for the cot bed is really not good.  I was soooo disappointed     So we have decided it's safer to go with pink and found a nice one that is the same size but with pale pink drawers.  We are going to return the other one and pick up the new one later.  Only argos so no biggie, just it'll be up tomorrow now.  Oh well, what's a day.....  

Eeeek, 3 sleeps until our meeting, I'm too excited


----------



## Macgyver

Hi lolly

Yep nursery was done about four weeks ago, still have to get the black out blind put up which like other peeps dh's I have been asking for four weeks and is still propping up the wall  . I do tell him we only have just over 4 weeks to mp but I get no rush we have plenty of time  

I have today taken it out of the packaging placed all the bits out and asked for the tools hopping this might make him do it. The blind has moved from the nursery to the dining room so it's a start. 

It was so lovely hearing all about our lo, I couldn't stop smiling. His FC is lovely and since meeting her she has been sending me daily pics of lo eating breakfast, sleeping, laughing etc. today's was drinking out of a beaker.

I hope you get you chest of drawers lolly, I know what it's like, we all dream of our nurseries for so long we want them perfect. Pity Los grow up so fast x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks MacGyver, you have reminded me we need a blackout blind and have added it to the list for our pending trip to argos    in pink of course!!    You're right, I want it just so    You should have seen me with the wall stickers, talk about OCD!!  But so far so good! Tell hubby it needs sorting even sooner as your Tomy album will need to have a picture of the finished nursery in so he'll need to snap to it!!  

Wow, your FC sounds amazing, how lovely that you get regular pictures and updates, you must be so in love with him, seeing him every day    I really hope ours are as fab.  They sound lovely, a retired couple who are grandparents and are very nurturing to the little babies they care for.  I'm a bit rubbish so will probably cry as opposed to grin but oh well!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day


----------



## newmum

Well Fran I can't beat your questions I have about 35 at the moment but like lolly saysnitsfor two  

Lolly and macgyver men eh!!! Glad I'm not alone   my DH is sooooo laid back no urgency!! But aleast I get to choose what I want for treasure   

Well I finished my tommy book, put photos of me, DH and boys ( though the eldest is 14 and so cool he wouldn't let me do one so I have an old one of him) the 9 yo is happy to talk and have a recent photo in it. The photos are difficult to slot in but managed in the end, just got the recording to do. We haven't got any of the nursery cos we haven't finished it yet. We will buy wardrobe and chest of drawers next week but do have toy storage and curtains (black out) that DH still needs to put up curtain role and book shelf!!

I've ordered a video monitor and sensor mat from amazon today and picked up cot bedding and night light today   

Must echo lolly macgyver your FC sounds wonderful   only 2 more sleeps and we meet ours

Have a good Saturday night x


----------



## Macgyver

Nm2b  and lolly only 2 more sleep I bet you can't wait. I hope they bring you new piccies or even a DVD. 


Enjoy your time learning about your little ones and have fun


----------



## Frangipanii

Macgyver....I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed in the hope of a fc like yours she sounds amazing! I dont think think she is unfortunately as I get the impression that sw slightly despair over her!!! But still keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
Lolly.....sounds like an awesome nursery!!! Where did you get the wall stickers?!?! Pity we all cant share photos!!! 
Nm2b.....tomy books sounds amazing, you are so organised. Your ss's sound lovely!!! Are they looking forward to having a sister!!! 
Yes we have  few questions dont we...ooopps!!!
Two sleeps for two of you and three for me! Although we have sw's coming tuesday to prep us. 
We had an interesting day just the two of us hiding away from the world! Its nice. And tonight we are sleeping in thd lounge as we have painted our bedroom and it gives me a headache!!! Its like having a sleepover. 
But the big bit of news is ............well I had my pre-adoption breakdown and realised that its actualky happening! Omg so petrified completely! Not looking forward to next week cos of the cat but obviously next week is the start of the serious stuff!! So terrified! What if my urchins dont like  us. Oh god!!!.
best get back to giving hubby some attention!!! (Not the rude kind of course I was on about cuddling! Dirty minds te he) 
♥★♥★


----------



## baby0684

*-x-Lolly-x-* Matching panel is just over a week away. Im feeling very calm atm. Shockingly! Im sure when it is D day that I will be panicing like anything. LO is very excited, she tells everyone we meet that she is going to have a little brother, then they look at me (thinking, well she a bit fat, but wouldnt say she pregnant!). Some I tell that im adpoting, and some I just leave to ponder!


----------



## Macgyver

Baby0684 I don't know how you are so calm, I'm not lol. Well done girlie. Xxx

On a plus side the black out blind is up lol x


----------



## baby0684

* Macgyver* Im just keeping myself busy with other things atm. 
Have been shopping today and have narrowed my pushchair list down to 2/3. So im doing well. One has just come out on the market. Even the people in mothercare were not that sure on what it did!


----------



## newmum

Frangipani yes the youngest is really looking forward to having a baby sister he is so good with young children and the teenager isn't that bothered but does say he is looking forward when I can get more than grunts out of him lol  

Baby 0684 what 2-3 pushchairs made the final list? I like the mamma and papas turbo but its rather expensive so think will go with something cheaper. Going to ask FC what she is using now to get a better idea.  Your LO sounds excited bless   I'm a bit like you I think staying calm but then the morning of something important the penny drops and the nerves kick in!!


Lolly how is the nursery did you manage to get the chest of drawers up?

Hi mcgyver, Katie c and qwyneth sorry if I've missed anyone off 

Nm2b x


----------



## baby0684

*newmum2b* I have looked at loads. I do like the Urbo. But in my final list there is M&P Sola, Joie Chrome (mothercare), baby start combi (argos). I love the oyster, but too expensive!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hey ladies  

Baby, awww how lovely of your LO! She's a proud big sister already! I love that you are confusing people with lack of baby bump, good for you!!!    So excited MP is so soon, you are first up lady, show us how it's done!  

Frangi, the stickers were from amazon. They have loads of lovely designs and the ones we got were so cheap! We had to wait a while for delivery as they were shipped from Hong Kong but we had time on our side and they are fab! You made me laugh about 'getting back to hubby'!!  And this smilie is probably totally inappropriate but made me laugh even more    (small minds.... sorry!  )

Yay for pushchair shopping newmum! We like the petite star pushchair range as many of them have handles that flip so they can be either inward or outward facing.  Plus it most comes in purple, what's better?!! Eeeek, your meeting is tomorrow!    I cannot wait to hear how it's gone!

Macgyver, whoop whoop for the blackout blind!! Well done to the hubs!  

How are you Doofuz and IGTBAM? Hope you have had busy weekends planning for your imminent arrivals!  

So we have been busy!! Lots of painting round the house and we finally have a nursery fit for our little pink princess!! Still lots to do really but the main things are done, wardrobe, cot bed and pink chest of drawers. We have unpacked the toys and books and put them in the toy tidies. Have a rug and blind to go up. The feature wall is done as it lovely. I have a nursery, I am going to have a baby!! Oh my goodness...   xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Lolly your stickers don't happen to be a tree with an owl in it does it? Our lo nursery wall stickers came from Hong Kong too


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I think I have seen them Macgyver, but these are a tree with a monkey (and a caterpillar and birds!!) and then cute jungle animals on the grass.  I bet it is the same company. I loved looking at all the stickers!!


----------



## Macgyver

Me to lolly, didn't you find it hard deciding which ones to get.


I changed my mind so many times.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I decided I would quite like some stickers in our room too... unfortunately DF wasn't quite so keen...


----------



## newmum

stickers!! We've got eat, drink, enjoy in our kitchen we thought against eat,drink and be merry   didn't think SW would appreciate  

Little treasure will have a polka dot feature wall paper from next (I love next, have an addiction I think  )

Well today is the day I meet treasures FC and medical advisor, I couldn't sleep last night I was thinking too much!! I can't wait to hear all bout treasure, I've got my list of questions for FC   here we go......

Nm2b x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good luck enjoy nm2b x


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck nm2b


----------



## baby0684

Good luck *newmum2b*.


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone hope all is well.

So much is going on now I can't keep up....

We had a great wk end, we took our eldest niece who is 10 to weston super mare for the wk end. It was fabulous  we don't see her often as she lives down south, so enjoyed spending quality tie with her. We told her all a out little man and she's so excited to meet him soon.

Well we have been doing more shopping for our son (still amazes me that I can say that), we have his pram and car seat. His high chair, tomy talking book, changing bag few toys and his rocker chair are all due to b delivered tomorrow. DH bought him a few items of clothing the other day, got some gorgeous tops that have the word daddy on them and he couldn't resist buying them. We're both so excited now and can't believe it's finally happening.  
We never thought we would b ever buying baby things for our child.
I have been looking at personalised blankets for his pram, just can't decide which one i want lol.....

Wish this month would hurry up as I want MP to be here some can get to meet our little man,I'm feeling very impatient now.....

Hope ur all well,
Love you all 
Lou x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww Lou, I know how you feel, we did the nursery this weekend and it's surreal and magical all at once. Enjoy the moment hun, it's not long now! Have you decided on a name then?  

Newmum, I'm so excited for your update!! Hope you've had a wonderful day  

Social worker has emailed a couple of times today to make sure we are ready for tomorrow. She is bringing another social worker from our agency with her as she is new so it'll be good experience for her. I said the more the merrier!   We have our questions, 6 for the medical advisor and 26 for foster carers!   So excited now!!!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi lolly.....yes we've decided on a name now and everyone involved is now referring to him as our chosen name. It feels extra special being able to choose His name   


Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## newmum

Thanks for your well wishes everyone  

Well today was fab, meeting with medical advisor went well, we learnt a couple of new things and any concerns we had have been cleared up.

We then met the FC who seemed really friendly, we had our list and I felt it was too business like so we kind of chit chatted our way through it. FC are really experienced and you can tell have a close relationship with treasure. At times I felt as if they where a bit guarded with their info e.g. What favourite toys, or food does she like and the answer was she doesn't have any favourites or she will eat anything. Kind of sussing us out a bit but hey they are going to and they have done an amazing job with our daughter. They wrote down some gorgeous things about her for us to keep and we saw some lovely photos, she is so gorgeous. The female FC showed me their car seat in the car park and I felt we both relaxed a bit then and she then said I looked like treasure  

All in all an amazing day, DH is a bit nervous as its all coming so real now and he likes our comfortable life style but he has said this is something he wants to do.

We looked at car seats today and trying to find one that fits both makes of cars! Also picked up stair gates and baby monitor.

So back to work tomorrow and back to reality, but with a massive count down and a smile on my face till matching panel.

Lolly good luck for tomorrow, it will be great

IGTBAM what pram and car seat did you choose? I'm obsessed   is it September panel?

Nm2b x


----------



## katie c

newmum2b said:


> So back to work tomorrow and back to reality, but with a massive count down and a smile on my face till matching panel.


  six more shifts for me until i go on AL! just realised i'm possibly on the wrong thread as i've had MP, but i think everyone on the summer one has met their LO so i'm a bit stuck in the middle. anyway, glad it all went well NM2B. 

IGTBAM - i cant get my head round the 'my son' thing either. keep waking up in the night thinking i'm going to be a hopeless mum and i've made a terrible mistake  i'm sure people having birth children must be this overwhelmed too, tight?

lolly - 26 questions?  although i think like NM2B we didn't really stick rigidly to the list and mainly chatted 

frang - thought ^^^ was nuts until i saw 65  

mac - your LO's Fc sounds so sweet with the daily pics. ours is a bit rubbish with email but she has a houseful so i can understand why. She is fab though and can't wait for our LO to have his forever family. 

baby - your older daugher sounds so thrilled, bless her.

as for the people asking if my relationship with our SW has improved, well at the moment she's abroad so its just peachy right now 

i am so sick of all the delays right now, and just want my boy home!  not long now...


----------



## baby0684

I have got loads of tabs open on the computer now ready for MP next week (I get a small grant, but cant spend until the  yes at MP)

I think I have definatley decided on the pushchair. Jane Muum. Wasnt even on my short list!!! I have a couple on backup if the sale finishes though!

Glad things went well today *newmum2b*

*katie c* I have got 5 more shifts at work then I will be off. But it is spread over 3 weeks though!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Brilliant news Newmum, and how lovely your baby looks just like her mummy!   You are definitely on countdown mode now lovely, it's so exciting and I am just thrilled you have seen and heard all about your little treasure  

Katie you are so nearly there, does it feel real yet?!  

Glad you've chosen a name IGTBAM and it's already being used, so lovely  

You'll be spending super soon Baby, don't you worry about that lovely!  

Is 26 too many questions   oops!!   some are pretty straightforward like what is her nappy size? Is she a cuddly baby? Lots will probably be covered as we chat like you say, that's what happened when we met little pinks social worker and family finder and it was much more natural. I really hope they like us!


----------



## Frangipanii

Quick message!!! 
Nm2b....awesom reading
lolly.....I wish you alllll the best for tomorrow. Thanks for your messages, u do help me so. Completely got my fingers crossed for u but know it will go amazing ♥
Katie c ....yes it does seem ridiculous but sw thought it was fine he he she knows me too well!!!
Sad/bad day for me so off to bed to hope for a  better day tomorrow!!!
Love to all ♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

to lovely Frangi   xxxxx


----------



## newmum

Sorry you've had a sad and bad day frangipani  

I'm treating myself to a glass of wine, hopefully sleep well tonight, found it hard to sleep last night for obvious reasons  

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

fran x


----------



## Macgyver

Frang


----------



## newmum

Have a great day lolly x


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck for today lolly   have a great time x


----------



## baby0684

Fingers crossed you will have a better day *frangipanii* 

Meeting with medical advisor today and sw said I should find out time of mp! Prob hit me more once I have a time.

Good luck for today -x-Lolly-x-


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck baby0684, not to sure what happens at this meeting so would love to find out. We are still waiting to find out when ours will be fingers crossed next week some time.   


Hope you are feeling better frang   


Nm2b hope your head is ok this morning   


Katie c - wow bet you can't wait - I have 4 weeks 3 days not like I am counting lol


Sorry if I have missed Anyone, have a good day x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Nm2b we have chosen the hauck condor in blue, it really is lovely. It was either that or silver cross but they were both very similar but with the hauck we could have a blue one    just so many to choose from. We got a fisher price car seat it's one that can b used from birth to 4years so will last a while. I was in the sale to so even better.... We go to panel 10th September, feels like ages away tho lol....


Lolly good luck today.


Well our tomy taking photo album has arrived today, it's so lovely. Just need to get some pictures printed to put in it.  Waiting for the high chair to come and his bouncer/rocking chair to come. Need to decide on wot monitors to get, there is just to many to choose from....


Love to u all 
Lou x


----------



## gettina

*crashing the thread!*
thinking of you today Lolly!
just had to say - Katie c - just 6 shifts left! OMG wow!
x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Gettina, thanks lovely!!!  

Thanks for all the well wishes!

IGTBAM, sounds like you are shopping til you drop!  We did that when we found out little pink was coming home.  It's so lovely finally buying for your child  

Hope your meeting went well Baby!  And MacGyver, hopefully your meeting will be very soon now  

Today has been brilliant! The medical advisor was lovely and called little pink perfect!! She gave us a fab summary of her development to date and had only seen her yesterday, so I told her I was jealous   little 9 month old pink is sitting, crawling, has excellent pincer grip, is transferring toys from one hand to the other and is pulling up to stand, with brief moments where she let's go and is free standing!! Clever girl!! She is using babble strings and is saying mama and dada! The MA sits on the matching panel and gave us an idea of the questions we will be asked. She also said she would be writing her final report and would send it to us along with two additional copies, one for GP and one for health visitor

Then we met with her foster carers, they were lovely, although obviously very attached to her as they spoke a lot about maintaining contact. They very kindly brought us lots of pictures and answered all our questions. They have made her a memory box which sounds lovely

We had the pre panel meeting where we went through all the paperwork, signed the parental responsibility documents, got matching certificates (with no dates on!) and went through a very rough plan for introductions. We learnt we are getting a £250 settling in grant and mileage pay, lovely little bonus!

We learnt she loves musical toys and will dance about, also that she likes labels and tags. So we have bought her a duck teddy which plays songs and has tags around each wing! It will be the toy we use in her talking album!

So final home visit 5th September before panel on the 12th at 12 o'clock!  So happy


----------



## newmum

Awwww lovely fabulous day so happy for you x


----------



## Frangipanii

Amazing post lolly!!! Gave me the jitters!!!
Thanks ladies for your kind words. Today was a better day. A few tears but I feel I am moving forward. We are going to get a kitten when the time is right. 
Baby how did it go today!
Nm2b. .thanks for message on other thread. Promise I will sleep after this message te he. If the pain let me!!!
Hope all is well with you Macgyver!!! ♥
well meeting fc tomorrow and medical advisor. It is a mega drive and I have had to get a team of people to animal sit for me!! Nervous as hell and got seriously bad period pains, which usually I have for days so not impressed and hope it does not knock my concentration! 
Well we have our 10 questions for medical advisor and our 65 for fc all prepared and after reading about other peoles experiences I feel I will cope with it all.no choice.  Our sw is wonderful too so that helps. 
Anyway must sleep or try at least!! We are still camping in our lounge but all the rooms are smelling less of paint so maybe be able to risk moving back. Although it has been amazing for our relationship!!
Night all, loads of love


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Enjoy today Fran learning all about your beautiful sea urchins will be wonderful.  I am starting to paint wood work today so I feel your fumes pain x x


----------



## baby0684

wow* -x-Lolly-x-* I cant believe that you got your time already. Mine only release the time 1 week before! MA is on our panel too. I bet your so happy with your meeting 
Also woo hoo about the grant and the mileage.

*Macgyver*,* frangipanii* the medical was very informal, just went through the medical history of mum, anything that may be passed down and what to watch out for, also how he has been doing since birth, and any issues that he may have due to the lack of care.

Got my time for next week. 10am early, but at last it gets it done with! And it shouldnt be delayed as I will be the 1st in. OMG I am feeling so nervous now. Its actually coming. SW are still feeling really positive about the match.


----------



## Doofuz

Lolly, your ** meeting sounds like it went so well, and the grant etc, wow - what a bonus! 

IGTBAM - Enjoy your shopping, you deserve it!

Fran, sorry to hear about AF coming when you have a long drive. I fully recommend Amber stones on a necklace or bracelet - the pain isn't so bad when I wear mine. I hope it doesn't affect your meeting with FC and MA.

Nm2b, how was your holiday? Go you on the tomy album 

Gettina, Gwyneth, hope all good with you guys 

Baby, you should feel positive about the match too, to get this far is fantastic. You will do great. 

Not much happening here at the moment. The nursery is as complete as it will get until BG is here, with all the gear she comes with. Tomy album not done yet as H is never home at the moment, trying to work all hours so he can be home more when BG home. Every weekend is packed as we are trying to keep busy busy. I finish next Friday for two weeks holiday and then hopefully I start AL. So excited, I'm looking forward to two weeks off too catch up with friends before bringing BG home. 

Have a good day all


----------



## newmum

Good luck today Frangi enjoy your day  

Doofuz lovely holiday thanks, the tommy book I thought I had finished but going to update it with photos of nursery when it's finished and pictures of LO little teddy bear I bought. Found out she loves dogs so its a lush soft dog   wow you finish work two weeks Friday amazing stuff and time to chill and prepare yourself. I think it will be hard at first then when I realise hey I don't have to work it will be amazing. I've got 20 shifts left over 4 weeks not that I'm counting or anything lol  

Hi all have a good day I'm off today and buying cot bed and furniture so happy

Nm2b x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hope today goes wonderfully Fran and the pain stays away, not needed today   Safe drive hun, and enjoy  

I'm on countdown mode too   Just handed my notice in, Woohoo


----------



## newmum

Whoop whoop lolly   when are you leaving? I'm provisionally going w/c 13th sept for 3 weeks hols then AL from 7th October. This hopefully will cover all dates. So exciting! How many shifts do you have left?? X


----------



## katie c

aw, lolly, your Lo sounds great. she's more advanced than mine, and he's nearly 13 months, poor little chap. his FC says she's sure he'll thrive when he's with his forever family though, she's seen this all before and says sometimes its like they subconsciously hold themselves back until they're in their permanent home   

i've been largely disregarding all the buggy talk as we're getting the buggy SS have bought for him, but i succcumbed today after a friend pointed me in the direction of a bugaboo cameleon on a ** for sale board. The benefit of it is you can have the buggy facing you which i imagine will be so much better for bonding. anyway, i'm now £130 lighter   but my friends assure me this is a bargain. there's not carrycot/car seat so its just the buggy not the whole system, but couldn't see me using those anyway.

now i just have to work out how to put it back together, as i had to take a wheel off to get it in the boot   

anyway, i've saved on stairgates/fireguards, so the spend was justified, no? i was chatting with a guy where i work who's offered me his fireguard for free, he was about to take it to the tip. and a friend recommended i contact the childrens centre for stairgates, and they're coming next week. i don't know if they'll do both staircases (we have a loft conversion) but of they do, they for them for free on proviso you give them back by the time the child is five. i did ask if this was means tested but they said as a foster carer or adopter, there was no means testing needed. well, thats how i've interpreted it. so if im right, and we do get them for nothing, that plus the free fireguard has saved us £125. mr c was all set to order them from argos online, until i said i was onto it.   

amazed my SW hasn't mentioned this...oh...hang on


----------



## katie c

or maybe she has mentioned it, and I forgot. it has been about 18 months since we did HS after all


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hey everyone 


Lots of fantastic news happening now   


We have completed our talking photo album and how much fun we had recording the messages, we couldn't stop laughing doing it lol.
We messaged little mans SW to say its ready and she was amazed how quick w ave completed it. She said the foster carer can't wait to meet us    his sw thanked us for wot we are doing, But i said its her we should b thanking for choosing us to become his forever mummy and daddy.


Anyway our SW has asked if she can call today to collect litte mans album and to drop of the matching paperwork. We have also bought little man a little gift. A little comfort blanket that has a teddies head on the top that is also a rattle. It's beautiful and has the words love and hugs on it, we're hoping SW will pass it on for us.


Everything seems to b falling into place now, just hope nothing goes wrong. Has anyone heard of going to MP and getting a no? I'm worried about it. Crazy I no but I always think the worst.   


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Newmum its a fab feeling isn't it?   After today I'll have 15 working days left as we have a holiday coming up. Then have booked to finish a couple of days before intros, annual leave through intros and start adoption leave on placement date which is 27th September. It all feels surreal, this doesn't happen to me!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Katie, I'm sure your little man will come on leaps and bounds once he is with you. The foster carer sounds experienced with this so go with that. The pushchair sounds a bargain, the one we are getting can face either way too, definitely good for bonding and eye contact and speech development etc.

Igtbam, it all sounds good hun! It's normal to be nervous, I'm ok at the moment but give it a week   but all will be ok!!


----------



## newmum

Lolly amazing feeling   are you going any where nice for your holidays? Wow it's great you've got your placement date, very organised. We've got a panel date and recently been given the ADM date but no intro date or placement date. Believe it Lolly this IS happening to you   it's YOUR time  

Katie your pushchair sounds great. I ordered mine yesterday went for the Moove from mamas and papas. The amount of people saying oh you won't use that for long, get this that or the other, you won't need that. Well I didn't listen,   give me a break   I'm in pram heaven and this is a two facing one which will help with attachment, also it's a great package with covers etc and bag and it was half price   I know people are trying to help but hey this is my baby and if I only get a year use from it that's great for me   your little man sounds just perfect and will thrive when he's home with you. Your SW remarks did make me laugh  

IGTBM wow you are organised with your Tommy book and little blanket how sweet. I know what you mean about the worry at matching panel but surely they won't say no. Don't they have the pre matching meeting first and iron everything out then.??  

Nm2b x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Nm2b were not having a pre matching meeting. SW just been to see us and she's so excited about the talking book she loved it, she's gonna tell everyone in future to so that    we have been giving out paperwork to sign and she's collecting it tomorrow. I asked about if MP will say no but she said there is no reason for them to say no as child's SW thinks its rite, she thinks its rite, their manager thinks its rite and the family finder does. So if they are all agreeing then panel can't really disagree. She said MP is silly really as everyone has already agreed that Its the rite thing to do. SW was hoping were go to MP on 3rd September but not possible now so going on 10th September. Which isn't long after. We ain't been given date for intros yet but shortly after MP.
We discussed adoption order and she's hoping it will b granted early next year. Wot a fab way to start the new year   


Lou x


----------



## newmum

IGBM we aren't invited to the pre matching meeting it's for the SW's, FC etc. What paperwork? We've been given nothing? How lovely your SW reaction to your talking book and like her thoughts about panel x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

The paperwork is the APR (adoption placement report) which has a section for you to complete with sections about how you will meet the child's needs and what documentation we have seen, are we in agreement with the parental rights documents etc, and you both need to sign. It needs to be in 3 weeks before panel.


----------



## Frangipanii

Just got home after leaving this morning at 7am. I am shattered! And very emotional and a bit cross! Medical was really good...all questions answered and a information received.  Children both healthy and meeting milestone! Abuse causing no longterm problems. 
As for fc. She is lovely. Nervous a bit exhausted and she wouldnt relax. She is in experienced but that it sw's words not mine. Kids sound amazing bar some issues we already know about and have support put in place already. 
Right the cross bit....we feel they have no respect for us when it comes to intros, meetings and jumping through hoops they just expect it. We are the very last person to get asked if something is ok and when it obviously isnt they pacify us. For instance the other meeting is on early in the morning but they have not asked us if thst is ok when we have over two hours to drive and birds to look after in the morning. Having birds does not mean we dont prioritise children. I just dont think they  care much about our feelings. Which when we are putting our careers on hold for as long as it takes 1year plus each is a bit annoying! As for the security problem their resolution is pathetic!!! Sorry for a me moaning problem but I feel let down. Cant blame our sw as she is quite poorly.
anyway best get some food. Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sorry Fran, one thing most parents take for granted is that they are the most prioritised person in their parenting set up. In adoption we are last on the list of priorities.  No what's best for mum is best for children plenty of do these 8000 things by 5 minutes ago. It doesn't matter what we think or want.  I am sorry about that you deserve better as do all the lovely ladies on here. That said I don't think it is got right with bio parents either they need telling suck it up and do what's best for your kids a lot of the time but professionals pussy foot round them. Some kind of middle ground would be best x x


----------



## sarah :-)~

Hi all.

We are currently in the stages of adoption and we start our preperation course in september, Can I ask what we should expect from the course 
many thanks sarah xxx


----------



## newmum

Fran I'm sorry not all of today was good. I understand your frustrations my DH works nights and has had to attend meetings with no sleep!!  It is frustrating as it would be nice to have a bit off give and take. Sorry can't offer any solutions or advice, rant away all you like that's what we are here for. Hope you've had something nice to eat and dreaming of your precious sea urchins x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi Sarah if you go to my diary in the adoption diary section I give a lot of detail about prep. Day one was 12 th June  this year save you reading it all to find the prep stuff. Good luck x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Fran, sounds like a very long and mixed day!! Lovely that you have some reassurances from the medical advisor and that you have learnt lots more about your precious urchins. That's so special. Sorry about all the hoop jumping. It isn't fair when you have such a massive round trip not to consult you. Also I'm really  sorry that the security risks haven't been addressed as hoped, that must be really concerning and disappointing as earlier in the week it was all looking pretty good for some solutions. It's such a rollercoaster isn't it lovely   what are your next steps now?

Hi Sarah, check out the diaries as Gwyneth says and maybe do some searches on the main boards or check out the prep group summer thread as lots of those ladies have recently attended. Good luck!


----------



## baby0684

Hi, Iv got a question for you. It has been suggested that I buy a sling/baby carrier for little bee. He is just 1 year old. But from what I have seen I just thought they were for small babies on front and then when they are bigger to go on your back.

Please help!!!!!


----------



## GERTIE179

Hey Baby,

Check out the below and if you can try and get to your local sling meet. I would also say not all Los take to the slings if they don't like too much cuddling early on (ours couldn't cope with that and was similar age). But over time your bond can build and it feels more natural for both of you. A ring sling will possibly allow more hip carry type wearing especially if it for around the house but can be more uncomfortable for longer periods if you don't find one that suits. Your local sling meet may even have ones to hire which isn't that expensive in the long run.

http://www.slingguide.co.uk/

X


----------



## baby0684

I have looked at that website. It looks so confusing to put on. Was it quite easy?


----------



## newmum

Arrgh I'm so excited my replacement in work has been assigned!! Yippee going to do a hand over next week ready for him to take over x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great news tell him to file anything he is unsure about in the bin don't bug you because you're a Mummy and you won't care x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Joking  x


----------



## GERTIE179

Baby - I've never attempted wraps but I did but a mei tai and found it great for the time that LO let me keep him close & relatively easy. U can also do hip carries with that. Best advice would be to get onto the ******** group or find your local meet as there are many more experts (I'm still a relative newbie)
X


----------



## newmum

Gwyneth I like your style


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys

Sorry I haven't been on for the last few days but been feeling  . Hadn't heard about MA and seemed to be getting no where. Then told if we don't do this next week it may delay everything 

Good news tho, today I had a call, MA all booked for next week. Phew, got to do some questions, also write a page on what we have to offer our little one ready for panel.

Feeling so much better

My replacement is not coming until the week I am due to leave, but I have a feeling they are making another member of staff up to replace me, as I have noticed she is working more hours and now invited to all the management meetings. Don't know why they feel they have to keep it silent. I don't care who they get to cover me. I am not going to be there. 

They are starting to get a bit funny now, not inviting me to meetings that involve Christmas planning as ' well you aren't going to be here are you ' when I ask why I haven't got the agenda.

Just counting down the days.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Macgyver, 

Sorry you have had a rubbish few days but very glad stuff is back on track. With regards to work just ignore them people have weird logic like - oh well we won't invite them / put stress on them / give them more work when they have a lot to do. I am always the first to worry about what people are hiding or doing behind my back but sometime it is all done with good intention not bad x x x x


----------



## newmum

Don't you just get some silly responses from people!! Top remark today was 'so how long do you have her for, when do you hand her back?' Think that beats "how much pay do you get?"

There are a lot of ignorant people out there!!!

Thanks for listening back to work!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

What an idiot! 

Sorry you have to listen to these dumb asses x


----------



## katie c

well my mother has officially lost the plot   

she dropped round 'some of your old books for the baby.' included are the ladybird first book for baby (kinda cute) and then...

- the guinness book of records from 1983
- an oh boy annual from 1984
- an atlas that has the USSR and Rhodesia still on the map
- what looks like one of my old school textbooks about europe 1914 to 1964 with a half written essay about stalin in it   (do you think they'll want the book back?)

i'm sure he'll have hours of fun with those


----------



## MummyElf

Katie - hahaha! That's hilarious! Strange but hilarious! 

Newmum...wtf?! When do you hand her back?! People are so strange! I got a few dumbass questions at work too, it used to wind me up. 

Mac...Annoying, pretty thoughtless....but soon you will be leaving! Hurray! I loved the knowledge I was leaving...and I'm not going back, not that they know that!

Our DD is doing great....no.2 will be arriving in Autumn as far as we can tell, looks like we might be doing a fostering / concurrency arrangement to be placed ASAP. So I'll have a 14 month old and a 3 month old.....  

Everyone keeps banging on about how hard it will be. I am under NO illusions about it, but the biggest shock comes from having the first one and realising its all about them all of the time and you come last at all times. Once you're used to that, it's much easier. It will be hard having two kids under two no matter when the second one arrives; putting it off won't make it any easier!  

Right time to give LO a cuddle, her teeth are giving her a lot of grief today, wish they'd hurry up and show themselves


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Katie I love it what did you say? X  x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh goodness MacGyver, what a horrible situation to have been in, I'm SO glad that it is sorted, any delay now would be unbelievably upsetting.  Sorry work are being funny too, but do you know what, who cares, you are going to be a MUMMY and that's all that matters right now  

Oh my god Newmum, are people serious?!! Are they dumb, I mean seriously?!!      But whoohoo for handover at work!!    Like I said to Mac, people are ignorant but you are also going to be a MUMMY and so who cares, shrug it off and feel happy  

Katie,     Really made me laugh, bless her! Your little man will be a genius by 5    

MummyElf, don't you just love that everyone has an opinion   Not like you're doing this on a whim, good grief!!    Poor little lady, apparently little pink has been bad lately but her two bottom teeth have finally started coming through.  Think we have all this yet to experience!  Hope she is ok and settles soon.

How is everyone else? Happy Friday all  

Today we received the summary of our meeting on Tuesday with the MA, i'm impressed!!  Reads really well (proud mummy!) I have been shopping for practical bits today, more bowls, spoons, plates.  SMA formula, the Johnson's bath stuff FC are using before bed, sponges, and some cute rubber duckies!! Got home and her special taggie teddy had arrived, it's in her cot right now just waiting!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh, and we also sent our APR in and it's been sent to the placing LA..... yay!


----------



## newmum

I know people are so dumb   makes me laugh!! I won't let them burst my bubble!!

Exciting stuff lolly things are moving on for you x


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks everyone.

Nm2b  I can't believe the comments people said to you, the only ones I have had is, how much did he cost ? And we're are you getting him from? Some times I feel like saying tesco. X

Katie c - well books never go out of fashion  and until lo can read them they could always be used as building blocks x

Lotty glad to see everything is going ahead smoothly for you 

Mummyelf thanks I am not going back (they don't know) as I want a part time job so I can spend time with lo. So part of me can't wait to see their faces next year when I tell them. I hope you are ok at work and things are not too bad. Just counting down the days x

Gwen hope you are well and enjoy the weekend 

Afm and us, I am getting ready for work ( last sat before I leave) our sw is bringing some paperwork over ready for MA meeting next week. We then have to write some questions for the advisor. Also write a page on what we can offer our lo.

Hope u all have a good weekend and sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Congratulations Macgyver, you've worked your last Saturday!!  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend? We are about to paint the kitchen and the blackout blind is finally going to go up!   Also we have decided on little pink's middle name. DF actually came up with it, it's my middle name!! We just couldn't decide with him not liking my favourites and vice versa, and so he said why not mine as that way she will always have that special connection to her mummy! So sweet!! So this way she will have her first name from her birth parents, middle name from her mummy and surname from daddy. Sounds perfect to me


----------



## Frangipanii

Lovely Lolly! We have decided on middle names too (although they may be first names the way this is going)!!! We also have more painting to do. Shame really as can't be bothered!!! How terrible. Well we have done four roo.s so its not that bad. 
Hope u r all having  a good weekend x x x


----------



## newmum

Snap lolly, our LO will have my name and my middle name as her middle names! DH and my Mums named their first daughters their first name so I guess it's kinda of tradition.

Also I wanted my LO to have my middle name (the name my adoptive parents gave me) but my Mum reckons I should use my first name also (the name my birth Mum gave me) I thought why not give her my first and middle name and then she's the same as her Mummy!! Hope that makes sense lol  

Good luck with the painting you sound so busy

Frangi four rooms!!! Wow no wonder you can't be bothered  

McGyver what a lovely feeling working your last Saturday    I liked your comment about Tesco made me laugh, I may just use that one!!  

X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

just about kept up there newmum   how lovely to keep tradition! My middle name is my dad's mum's name. She died when he was 16 and I know he'll be touched when he finds out  

What are your next steps Fran? Sorry things are so tough with all the security risks. They need to start listening now hun, for the sake of your baby urchins    

My mum just messaged saying her friends at church all just said bye granny as she left. How cute!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Glad you've sorted the middle name Lolly x x


----------



## Smudgey

Hi all , it sounds like things are really moving on for you all now , we are having our pre panel SW visit this week eeek ! 

We are going for LO 0-3 , we were looking at bedroom furniture yesterday , what have you all gone for ? Will a cot that goes into a toddler bed be ok ? How old are LO's when they need a toddler bed rather than a cot ?


----------



## Frangipanii

Next steps Lolly...we are speaking to sw tomorrow as we have emailed her our concerns. She is ringing her with her reply tomorrow.  So we shall see. We are willing to take it as far as we need tk for them to acknowledge the risks. Even delay panel if we have to. I recognise that the family are from the south and theres a huge distance between us but we feel if we dont get it sorted now we never will. Scary though as the ss could back out if they feel we are putting too much pressure on but we just want this done right. I completely trust my social worker to try her best. So we shall see. All a bit gloomy at present. 
loving the granny factor that is super!!! 
Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That's what we have gone for smudgey, they are suitable for children 0-6. Generally the sides can be taken off around 2-2 1/2, but very much dependent on your little one. How exciting, nearly at panel now   you'll be in our shoes before you know it  

Fran, you are doing your upmost to fight for your family and that shows love and commitment. If they think you are pressuring then they are   this is what families do, safeguard. So good for you, stick to your guns and hopefully you'll get through all this with the outcomes you want. Thinking of you lots and hoping the world sees sense


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fran I understand your worries about SS reaction but I would add two points for you to use 
1. You are being upfront and honest with them.  You could say nothing and make changes once AO is through and not consult them. 
2. Any other adopter will raise the same concerns or lie and do the above.  

If they have a brain they must see that x x


----------



## katie c

Bit of a tangent but did anyone see last week's 'Who do you think you are?' with Lesley Sharp?

She was adopted, and was tracing her birth father's ancestors. If you can watch it without a sniffle or two, you're a stronger person than me!   

Lovely positive ending regarding her feelings towards her adoptive father   

It'll still be on i-player if you want to see it.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

No I didn't Katie, but was just thinking that I'm knackered and feel like lying on the sofa and watching some TV.... this is now what i'll be watching!  I admit that a phrase like that will not be coming out of my mouth in a few weeks, well, I've no doubt the knackered bit will but it'll just be tough!!


----------



## Macgyver

Frang I do hope you get the news and answers you are waiting for today 

Lolly -  I am with you in that one, took a friends littleone to the park Sunday and when we got back I felt like sleeping on the sofa. Just get as much rest as you can before your little one is home 

Smudgey (name of my cat btw) we have gone for a cot as lo will be 10 months when he gets home. As we plan to keep it due to wanting to adopt another in a few years. We will get lo a child's bed when he gets to big for the cot.

Afu - medical advisor tomorrow  so sitting here trying to think up questions but only have 4  he only had a medical a short time ago so all the questions I was going to ask have been answered.
Sat down last night and wrote a list of everything else still to get. Surprised how much I had forgotten.  
Had a lovely surprise sat as FC sent us a letter from lo and a photo. It's now in a frame in our bedroom.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## baby0684

Sorry. Its a bit of a me post today.

I am feeling every feeling under the sun today. Happy, excited, scared, worried etc!

I have panel in the morning OMG. Hopefully going shopping afterwards.


----------



## GERTIE179

Macgyver - sorry to hijack but our MA gave us loads of info on BPs and siblings ie Los aunts/uncles as well as GPs
So we have really good general info like does heart disease run in family so you could think along those lines too. 

Baby - what your feeling is completely normal so try and have the rest if the day doing nice things for you and try and not think about it too much x


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Ladies, 

baby....totally wishing you so much luck for the morning, but remember you wouldnt be going if they didnt think you would get through. Much love to the next stage of your journey!!! 

Macgyver....Thanks for asking after me. Will fill you in in a mo. Just wanted to say our appointment with MA was super and we were able to get lots of background as well as recent stuff and reassurances! Being adopted I hated not knowing what was hereditary. Picture and letter sound lovely. So pleased for you. 

Gywneth...have to say your advice was worth diamonds. Helped me out completely!!!

So here s the news from today. Our sw is going to suggest a delay of matching panel on the grounds that there are serious security risks for the safety of these children and that panel should not go ahead until we are all hapoy. We realise now they have chosen us cos we live so far away among other reasons. Also she is adamant that their names need to be changed and she is getting the legal team to check out our rights. We found some stuff over the weeken that has flagged this whole situation up a notch and now it is serious. We have a fight on our hands but our agency are fully behind our issues. 
Still got LA day on wednesday so it will be interesting to see what happens!!!! Our sw doesnt think that we will loose them as this problem will be there who ever adopts them(like you said Gywneth).
Oh well more confusion to add to the pot!!! ♥ LOVE TO ALL X


----------



## newmum

Hi 

Frangipani I'm glad it's all being taken so seriously. I hope if panel is delayed is not too long. Hope you are coping ok. Keep smiling 

Good luck for tomorrow baby, hope you get some sleep. It's normal how you are feeling

Macgyver good luck with MA tomorrow hope all goes well. How lovely having a photo of LO. Wish we had one, I've just got a picture in my head.

Lolly hope you got some rest

Well I came home from work today and DH has put up 3 out of the 4 stair gates and the cot mattress arrived as some toys and books from amazon.. How exciting  

Nm2b x


----------



## snapdragon

Frangipanni they can't stop you changing their names. When you get the adoption order application you can put whatever you want. My friend from prep changed both her Lo's names. In her case she just didn't like them and started calling them their new names before informing the sw's who were actually OK about it. Don't really agree in her case but you have very good reasons.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Very exciting NM2B. 

Fran I am really glad that your agency has got their shizzle together and decided that they are behind you 100%. I really do think it will be sorted sooner rather than later while they faff about they are paying a fortune out of their budgets to keep the Urchins in FC and they will want to end that ASAP. I know that shouldn't be a primary motive but in reality budgets are tight and adopters are few. I think you are being incredibly brave and honorable I hope faced with the same situation I would handle like you are and not just smile nod and then make changes once AO was through but till you're there and facing a potential delay in meeting your beautiful LO's  it is easier said than done. 

Baby will be thinking of you tomorrow x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Good luck Baby!! You must be super nervous, butterflies fluttering in your tummy but tomorrow you will be on top of the world   Thinking of you!  

Frangi, oh sweetie it sounds so tough and you are being incredibly brave in doing the right thing and fighting for these little urchins.  That proves how much you love them already, and i'm so glad your agency are being supportive. That shows the risks are real, they are supporting that by backing you 100%, and so they must listen.  they just must   We are all here for you to vent and cry to, to support you, and share the good times that will surely come. Good luck hunny    

Newmum, yay for DH busying about and getting the house all sorted! Major countdown mode now!! I can't believe you don't have a picture, poor thing, I would be demanding one...!  

MacGyver good luck tomorrow.  We only asked 6 questions, 2 of which we already knew the answer to, 2 were from our SW and 2 were ones that didn't really have an answer (like predicting future development... she used the 'crystal ball' phrase that I use with my parents!  ) BUT we had to show willing and asked them all anyway. MA was so lovely and knew little pink well so was great to meet with her regardless. Hope it goes well!

Well ladies, another day done at work, 4 more until our holiday and only 12 more working days left!  

Love to everyone


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks. I dont feel very brave in fact I am completely terrified. This week has reminded me of ivf in its sheer ability to drop me emotionally from a high height!!! We have to do this the right way other wise we will always be looking over our shoulders and will never be a real family!!! I just like the rest of you just want to be a mummy!!!! But to these beautiful children. I have their picture on my phone which we both look at throughout every day and over the last couple of days I havent been able to look as much. I now know thst I can hold my head high as our agency agree with us 100%. But for once it would be nice for it to be simple. My little girl urchin gets talked about like she is trouble but sounds just like me when I was little. Its like fate. 
Adoption uk asked for 20 words as to what adoption means to people and mine was... 'Adoption gave me life it is now giving me my future! DNA is not glue love is!' Not poetic but still. 
We are all on such unique journeys. And we are all so deserving of these precious gifts. I am.glad to be sharing it all with you and thank you for your friendship. Much love x x x 
ps cant wait to hear your news tomorrow baby 
lolly how exciting that you are nearing the end of work! So exciting!!! x x


----------



## newmum

Aw that made me cry Frangi, like you I'm adopted also and I love your words....

 to you and DH

X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Frangi that is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fran a book I read a class of mine said - true bravery is feeling terrified and still doing something.  If you are not terrified then  bravery isn't needed x  x


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks lovelies. Well the news is we are getting somewhere. Not sure where ha ha but will let you know more soon. Keep your fingers crossed!!!! ♥


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ooooh fingers crossed!!   Will cross my toes too for good measure  

Baby, hope you are celebrating!


----------



## newmum

Sounding positive Frangi wish you all the best x


----------



## baby0684

Lolly, I have been celebrating. Got the yes just before 10.30.
Been shopping and bought everything I need now. Just couple of things I need to order online. Only 2 weeks that I meet my little man, and 3 til he moves in!

Love your comment frange


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Best news ever Baby!!! So happy for you and your daughter!! Not long until you meet little man now, how amazing!!


----------



## Frangipanii

Congratulations Baby!!!! Over the moon for you!!!! 
Two weeks til you meet him...how exciting!!! 
Cheers everyone x x


----------



## newmum

Ab Fab baby      amazing news roll on 2 weeks x


----------



## Smudgey

Great news that things are moving forward Frangi ) 

Huge congratulations Baby .....!!!! It must seem soooooo real now !! )))))))


----------



## katie c

congratulations baby! so thrilled for you, such lovely news   

fran, i posted on the other thread, i'm sorry there's been a delay but keeping everything crossed its just a short one, and worth the extra time for the security it offers you   

AFM...oh my goodness, what a day of surprises! i only have three days of work left, today I found a card in my tray with a really generous mothercare voucher from some old work colleagues in a different department, which was so unexpected. I then met some old FF friends which turned out to be my baby shower (marginally less unexpected as we've all had one...) but I was just overwhelmed how generous everyone has been, and the amount of presents our boy has got! the main present being a play cube thing which is good for development which is just what he needs, being a bit behind in that area. plus some outfits, toys, feeding stuff, calpol   books, etc, everything so thoughtful, taking into account his age, the season for the clothes etc. Mr C and I are just overwhelmed how kind people have been.

I may have blubbed a bit. and still am slightly!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Congratulations Baby that's great news.  I sooo want to be a mummy too    

Katie, that's lovely to hear.  It's amazing when friends think of you like that, although it does mean you have less shopping to do.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww Katie that is so lovely, what brilliant friends you have! Little man (and you, and Mr C!) very much deserve it all.  Enjoy it


----------



## baby0684

Thankyou so much for all the lovely messages. 
Im at work. But so dont wanna do any work. Just loose ends to tie up really! Wanna sort all the toys out that have been gifted to me.

*Katie C* that is so lovely. Makes me well up a bit too x


----------



## Macgyver

Baby - congratulations hunny so pleased for you xx Can you tell me what it was like, and what to expect? Have you got everything now?   


Katie c - wow what great friends, enjoy your shopping spree   


Frang - hope things are ok with you,   


Sending everyone    xx


Afu - MA yesterday went well, no surprises which was good. And had our questions answered. Now the count down to panel 20 days to go.  


Have a good day everyone x


----------



## newmum

Aw Katie that's lovely, blub away! How kind of your friends. Hope work goes quickly so you can sort all your lovely new gifts out  

Macgyver good to hear MA appointment went well, no surprises is always good. 20 days to go wow, 19 more sleeps   how you feeling? 

Baby forgot to ask, why so long till you meet LO now you've been approved? We've been told as soon as ADM says yes (fingers crossed) intros will start that day or the next. Did you go out celebrating last night? 

Lolly how's you? You in holiday mode yet? Going anywhere nice?  

I got a bit emotional yesterday, my replacement came to meet my team and it all felt real! HR have messed up my adoption leave start date so more forms to fill out argh!! Few of my team got a bit teary   cos I'm leaving so that didn't help my emotions. Had moments of panic, can I do this? Will I be a good Mum? Will we be approved? How will intros go? Not like me really cos I usually don't panic and worry till the last minute. Guess this is normal though and my worries will disappear when I have LO home. Just be worrying for the rest of our lives then.. Motherly love  

Have a good day everyone, I'm off work today waiting for delivery of our pram  

Nm2b x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Good news Mac, glad it went well. We are 22 days  

Newmum, sending   Currently feeling all you feel, it's so normal I'm sure. Well I hope so   Yay for pram day!! When it arrives spend the rest of the day trying to figure out how to put it up and down, how to fit the rain cover etc! We are going on a little road trip, cotswolds, bath, Devon, then to Cornwall as I'm a bridesmaid for my best friend next weekend. Then there are few days before back up to Chester, then home. Can't wait but seriously upset about leaving my cat  

I am struggling ladies! The feelings are all consuming. I think of her constantly. I love her so much. I can't really function at work (hence being online, oops  ) Plus as they know I'm leaving in an not being allocated any new children to work with so I'm reviewing my current caseload and passing them on. It's summer holidays too so it's painfully slow going and the days drag. I am not complaining really, I am so happy and excited, but want it all NOW


----------



## newmum

Lolly sending you   also. Your not alone its so hard to think about nothing but LO, horrible when your working day drags even more! We should be allowed to go home with sickness or something, pregnant ladies would  

Your road trip sounds like fun, and bet you can't wait to be your best friends bridesmaid   if your anything like me a tried to relax on holiday but all I did was imagine treasure being with us and what we would be doing and sneaky looks on here   have a good break and then even less days till MP and less days in work  

Will your cat got to a cattery? 

Pushchair arrived whoop whoop   it's really easy to use I love it and can't wait to use it. Going to leave the ran cover for a rainy day though I may regret that especially if intros are on rainy days   

27 days for us


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks newmum, this stage of the process is fantastic but can be really hard. I am conscious we need to enjoy our last couples time but is it wrong I just want her here now?!! Poor DF   Of course I am looking forward to quality time with him on holiday, and am sure in a few sleep deprived weeks will be wishing I made the most of this time! Also it's kind of hard to relax and enjoy when so much still needs doing. I am doing second boat of painting in the kitchen when I get home   Little kitty will go to the cattery and will be fine I'm sure, it's more mummy that's struggling


----------



## Macgyver

Hi lolly when's your last day?  I wish mine was now, and wish lo was home with us, like you can't stop thinking about him. Everyday this week I have brought him an outfit. Dh has told me to stop otherwise he is going to need another walldrobes   


I don't fin work till 3 days after panel. But counting down the days. Not long lolly


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ahhhh how lovely! We need clothes too as little pink will be 10 months when home so I bought 12-18 months to be safe, but apparently she is still in 6-9 now, my little dink! Should have gone 9-12! More shopping   Including today I have 10 working days left   When do you finish Mac?

 to all!


----------



## newmum

Morning! Hi ho hi ho it's off to work we go  


3 weeks Friday for me then I'm out of there   stopping of for some drinkies first  

I haven't picked up any clothes yet, been told LO is 9-12 months though they may be slightly big bless   

Not long ladies! Just wished the time wasn't dragging

X


----------



## Macgyver

Hi lolly I finish work 3 weeks tomorrow.   .  I started buying little man 12-18 months as he will be 10 months when he comes home but been told like your lo he is small only in 6-8 month clothes. So hence the latest spree.
Yesterday's purchase a kermit all in one with a hood that had eyes on it (    mummy)
Looks like I am going to have to get him some Thomas bits as his FC has just text me to say he is glued to the tv as he has become hooked on Thomas the tank. Seems funny that I remember my nephew (27years) was glued to that and had everything to do with Thomas, boy do I wish he kept it all   


Nm2b so you finish the same time as me, party time.  I know what you mean about dragging, when do you go to mp ? 


We had some paperwork sent over yesterday which we know has to be in by Tuesday, so there we were at 11pm last night filling it out, but can't fill it all in as waiting for lo sw to give in pw, emailed it over late last night and  just keeping fingers crossed it all gets in on time so it won't delay panel. Why do they leave it all so close to cut off dates


----------



## newmum

Mcgyver We've had NO paper work from SW our MP is 18th Sept! I bet it's all going to be last minute again like AP!!
Do you know when the paper work has to be in?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

We were told 3 weeks before panel so the deadline for ours was today. Social worker emailed and says panel still stands so she is assuming all went through on time   Worth an ask newmum

Mac your outfits sound super cute   Awww you have a little dink too, how lovely! Makes them feel more like babies!  

Today my friend from work gave me an early leaving present, and bottle of champagne and a beautiful fleece lined coat from Next! So kind


----------



## Macgyver

Nm2b - our sw said two weeks before. But I guess all agency's work different.  So there is time.  Try not to worry which I know is easier said than done.


Lolly - I know, I am going to find it so hard not to be over protective as he is a dinky one.


----------



## baby0684

*Macgyver*. It was very strange. I was very nervous. Sw said that panel gave me a grilling. We all went in together so all questions were fired at me. But they said i did very well. And they not doing it to trip me up, they were interested in me! 
I think I have got everything. Just need to sort them all out. I have been given alot of things, so put them in age boxes in loft so easy access when I need them. (Just need to get the boxes 1st!)

*newmum2b* Its quite normal for our LA. You go to panel, then it goes to the decision maker to get rubber stamped! You cant meet until then!
I celebrated by buying alot of stuff for Bee, and then we went to F&B for t. MMMMMM tasty. 
What pushchair did you buy? I got the Joie Chrome.

* -x-Lolly-x-* My work is exactly the same. I am tieing up all the cases, and passing others on. What have you said to service users about leaving?

Im loving buying clothes. I have a bit of an obsession with dungarees atm.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww happy times Baby! Not long now   It is pretty good with work actually as currently we are going through a big restructure and people are being redeployed, so I have just said I am going and people have just assumed! It'll be funny when I pop back up in a year or so!!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone   


Hope u r all well. Not long to go and we will all have our little babies   


We don't go to panel until the 10th September and time seems to b dragging, just want to meet my little man   


Well think I have most things now, just can't resist buying more clothes tho, my fave is dungarees....they look so cute in them.


Our little man will b 6 months next wk so we have been buying 6-9 months clothes just hope they will fit as he is quite a chunky monkey, he loves his milk apparently   


His SW is visiting him today and is gonna give him the talking photo book we made, we're hoping she will give us some more info on him. I love hearing all about my little son   


Hope time goes super fast for us all. I hate this waiting.


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## newmum

Think I will be e mailing SW next week if I don't here anything x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

IGTBAM our panel is 12th.... 3 weeks today, and you can say less than 3 weeks now   Getting there! Have you a date to meet little man yet?

Newmum, I think that's a good idea, just to be sure, but like MacGyver said they all work slightly differently  

 being sent to you Frangi if you are reading.  Hope a plan is being put into place that you are all happy with  

Yay all, another day done and one more step closer to our babies! I have just hung little pinks new coat in her wardrobe   The bottle of champers in coming on holiday with mummy and daddy though


----------



## Frangipanii

Wow what a fight we had! However the life appreciation part of the day was daunting but exciting. I found some of the mummy feelings in me which I had lost completely! The fight part was not so pleasant however our social worker assures us that we have won. I am still holding back however and being a pessimist.  We have introductions booked so I am just trying to focus on that. 
The fight although a bit more of a heated discussion was not great. I suggested that the social workers were treating adoption as an extension of the care system and that they were indoctrinated into the social services system. I also wanted to point out that their sympathies for the biological family was nothing short of pathetic and sickly considering how much damage was done to two beautiful children. But I stopped myself. I recognise I am different from most of you in a opinionated/brash/outspoken/stubborn kind of way but I am slightly sick of feeling like we are second class citizens. We want the best for these children. Our social worker says that they dont want to loose us at all as they know we fit together so they will do anything they can to make it go smoothly! 
I must apologise for my selfish post but I am completely exhausted. Yesterday was soo long and today has been hectic too with joiners and fence builders and shopping so I must sign off and get some normal stuff done.
love to all. 
Bring on the introductions for us ALL!!!


----------



## katie c

frangipanii said:


> I also wanted to point out that their sympathies for the biological family was nothing short of pathetic and sickly considering how much damage was done to two beautiful children. But I stopped myself. I recognise I am different from most of you in a opinionated/brash/outspoken/stubborn kind of way but I am slightly sick of feeling like we are second class citizens.


No, i totally agree! I've always felt, thoughout the whole process, that the parents are just chattels to SS. So frustrating and hurtful. 

My last day at work today, and intros start tomorrow. It all feels very very surreal right now...


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Oh Katie yey super. 

Fran well done you have done amazing.  I think the bottom line is that everyone except us in the process are biological parents / families and this gives them a bias that they don't recognise in themselves.  I believe this bias is also seen in the strange judgements made by courts.  It is unfair and unfortunately will only change when the professionals involved recognise that they are  being biased by their own family set up. I can't see that happening any time soon x    xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Fran, good on you girl, you have been true to yourself and there's nothing else you can do now but wait and hope. But if you have intro dates then that is a fab sign that all will be ok. Glad things are looking up  

Katie, it's nearly here!!!!   have a wonderful day meeting your son! Will be thinking of you. Would love to read an update if you have the energy tomorrow


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Katie, it's nearly here!!!!  have a wonderful day meeting your son! Will be thinking of you. Would love to read an update if you have the energy tomorrow


we're only having a very short meeting with him tomorrow, so sure I'll find time 

i keep thinking something's going to go wrong, and our SW is going to call in the morning and say its all off .  even our SW wouldn't be that bad...would she?


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks lovelies....your support is exceptional.  
Katie....totally thinking of you tomorrow. How wonderful. X x x so exciting x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

No Katie, no no no, no way!!! This is your time


----------



## newmum

Katie C good luck for tomorrow, intros tomorrow. Hope all goes well for you I am sure it will , be thinking of you  

Not sure who asked me sorry! but the pushchair I ended with is the Moove mamas and papas

Fran good on yeah!!  You stick to your guns   

Short one tonight gonna watch CBB  loves it  

X


----------



## baby0684

It was me new mum to be. I looked at that one. Very good price I though. Just didn't fit in my boot .
I got a bargain on mine though. Went to mothercare outlet. It was so amazing. Wish it was closer, but then I would spend all day there! 

Katie, hope your meeting goes well. Bet your so excited! X


----------



## newmum

Morning all

Hi baby yes the Moove was a good deal I couldn't resist lol   I didn't think about will it fit in the car just assumed whoops! Will take a look tonight after work. Which pram did you go for? Mothercare outlet sounds great plenty if choice and lovely things  

Good luck for today Katie


----------



## baby0684

I got joie chrome. Its quite new. I love it coz it folds parent facing with seat on.


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Lolly we don't have a date to meet little man yet    after panel we are suppose to wait 2 wks for the descion maker to make their descion. But little mans SW is pushing it quicker as said no point waiting around. We will then have life appreciation day and 2 days later we meet little man   only wks to go but still feels like ages away. We've waited this long I'm sure a few more wks won't hurt....


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

When I'm feeling rational and positive I agree that a few more weeks won't hurt, but when I feel impatient (most of the time!) I want it all now now now! Hopefully you won't wait too long at all hun! 4 weeks until we meet baby girl!!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone

Had a lovely email from little mans social worker, she was suppose to see him today but she's unwell but she spoke to his foster carer who wanted to let us no he is doing very well. He sleeps through the nite, and only cat naps in the day but hardly sleeps then. When he wakes up he has the worlds biggest beautiful smile  it made my heart melt, I can't wait to meet him now.
His FC wants permission from my SW to contact via email as she feels we should start discussing our son and getting to no more about him. I'm praying my SW will agree although we're not meeting her till life appreciation day. I love hearing all about our little man, it all makes it seem so real.
Little mans SW also made me very emotional as she said we r the prefect parents for him and they no its just ment to b and well b amazing parents. It's so nice to be told were gonna b great parents. Feeling quite emotional today, just never thought this would ever happen after 7 years of trying and going through ivf. Also it's 5 years next Wednesday since I miscarried my twins conceived through ivf, so I'm all over the place  

Sorry for the me post. Hope ur all well.

Lou xx


----------



## newmum

I'm so gutted my lovely Moove push chair doesn't fit in the boot of my Volkswagen polo   

Not sure what to do? This is so typical of me arrrrrgghhh 

It fits in DH car and without a wheel in mine, so do I keep it or do I take it back?? 

Baby where did you get your Jole? I love the parent facing also just wished the Moove would fit in the car!

Has any one got any recommendations??

Sorry for the me post   

IGTBAM lovely post x x


----------



## baby0684

Do you want to take it off everytime you put it in. Even when its dirty?
I'm surprised it doesn't fit though!
I bought joie from mothercare. There are a few parent facing ones round same price. But joie just fit perfect!


----------



## newmum

Oh baby I'm gutted!! I'm going to take it back, I just hope they will take it without the box it came in


----------



## katie c

NM2B - my bugaboo needs a wheel yanking off to fit in my fiesta boot. can see me appropriating mr c's focus   

IGTBAM - what a nice message from the SW. our son's seems a bit of a cold fish tbh.   

well...there was no cancellation! the phone did ring at 10am, I nearly went through the ceiling. It was my dad though   

we had a seriously tedious meeting first, then we went to FC's house to see our boy. he is just gorgeous. i will admit, i didn't get that 'instant falling in love' feeling when i first saw him. but as i'm sitting here, i just want him home more and more. he is just a little doll.

i took some pics, but sadly they're not very good, i didn't want to put the flash on. but one or two are nice. that's one thing that makes me sad...that i don't feel safe enough to show off his pics.

FC said his BM has pictures of him plastered over **, linked to 'his' ** page, and with XXX'smummy as her ** middle name. I'm glad I never looked her up on ** now. This is now making me want to change his name spelling again, which is something i'd considered but decided against until now.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ahh lovely Katie, so glad those feelings are starting to flood in. Roll on tomorrow!! Our area have identified the meeting is at a bad time due to people just wanting to meet their babies so we will meet little pink, then have the meeting, then go back again later. Glad you got a couple of nice pics. Sorry about the ******** situation, it must be scary. I keep reading about stories and it makes me wonder whether to search on ******** or not. I'm a bit scared to. Anyway, lovely you have met your boy, how amazing. You are a mummy  

Newmum oh no, gutted   What are you thinking? What a shame  

I'm going to be a mummy, what a lovely update about little man. Thinking about you during your emotional week and sending love and big  

So we are off on our holidays tomorrow. Kitten is in the cattery and we are just enjoying a Chinese. I'll still be on on the mobile though


----------



## newmum

Katie C your little boy sounds a right cutie  
Have you decided more about the spelling of LO name? We don't know our LO BM first name do can't do ******** checks in a way I'm pleased just incase I see something I don't want to  
Hope today's meeting is lovely

Happy holidays lolly   see if you can stay away from FF?   I couldn't  

Well I'm going to take my pushchair back today just hope they take it with no original packaging! May just cry if they don't! I'm so stupid sometimes    

Happy bank holiday everyone x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Newmum I'm back already   because the lovely fiance has very kindly taken me to the pub to watch the football. What a romantic   We've only been here an hour  

Did they let you return your pushchair?


----------



## newmum

lolly    enjoying the football? Sounds like my DH! 

Phew they took the pushchair back and now I am weighing up the quinny zap and the joie?? 

Enjoy your hols x


----------



## Flash123

Just a quickie new mum, today I took delivery of a babyjogger city versa. Took it for its first spin round the park, fed the ducks and its fab. Parent facing, solid, chunky, dead easy to fold and compact...it fits in the boot of my mini countryman. Can't recommend it enough (lo has oly been with us 11 weeks and I am already on pushchair number 3 lol) and its on offer at mo in boots £100 off at £299. Hope this helps xx


----------



## baby0684

*newmum2b* The zapp is good. folds down very small. But I loved the Joie 1st time I saw it. Im so glad that you were able to return the moove.

*Flash123* wow, number 3! have you kept them all, or have you returned them?


----------



## newmum

Thank you so much for your advice really don't know what I would do without it!

It's such a mine field! I'm going to mothercare tomorrow to have a look there.

Flash 123 the baby city jogger versa looks great   I will keep it in mind


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Just popping in to say hello, been a bit awol. Lovely reading all your updates and pram stuff. I dont even think we will use ours as he doesnt like them.....waste of money but got to have one!
well 27 sleeps to go!
nerves are hell! 12 days till panel! 
keep thinking, can i really do this, am i actually going to be any good at it! Stress is sending my body into torment! it is crazy! actually though I cant wait!
although a few more sleeps would be good, he wakes at 5.30 everyday and doesnt go back to sleep! and tries to wake his sister up as well!
got their education reports and they made us all cry including my dad which does not happen ever!

Katie.......it is seriously wonderful reading about your boy, and your feelings which sound completely normal to me! Keep your updates coming they are golden! Congratulations! 

love to all xxx


----------



## baby0684

Woman in Mothercare said to me that as if I was to buy a pushchair that had a car seat/carrycot included she would give me a discount as I didnt need them. Would have got bout £50 off the Graco Evo. The oyster was also on sale on Tuesday.


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys

I haven't got little ones pushchair yet. Still can't make my mind up. I am off the week before intros so that's my deadline.

Had a stressy day Friday, I had a call from our sw to say our upto date medicals had not arrived. After many phone calls found out our dr had them but hadn't completed them even though they had them for two weeks. 

After calling my dr I had to leave work, pick them up and go to another dr surgery to wait for him to fill them out while I waited. Now they are in my possession just waiting for our sw to let us know where to send them to.

Spoke to our FC yesterday, lo has a cold bless him. Just wish I could be there to hugg him better.

So glad work was understanding and let me take the time off work to sort it out.

Frang 12 days to panel wow, not long sweetie xx

Hope everyone is ok and the weather is not spoiling your bank holiday


----------



## newmum

Macgyver to had a stressful day Friday, glad you got your medicals eventually.

Lovely how you get to speak to FC with updates, hope LO cold is better soon. 

I have now ordered a baby style oyster   phew!! Pushchair stress over  

Nm2b x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

popping in quickly to recommend the Baby Jogger City Mini!  Up and down in seconds, no fuss and wheels come off in a tick, love it!!!! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## baby0684

What colour did you get it in? I'm guessing you checked that it fit in the boot!
I loved the oyster the 1st time I saw it about a year ago. X

MacGyver glad your work it really goid. Bet you just wish that they didn't have to be though!


----------



## newmum

Hey baby.. I got the grape colour with the silver frame  

I asked the assistant to measure it and it should fit in no problems! Fingers crossed


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi all  

Just checking in while I have some signal  

Mac, really glad things are getting sorted, phew! What a worry, don't need any more, just our babies!! 

Newmum I'm really glad you got your new pushchair on order! Hope you're excited! Can't wait to get ours ordered when we get back!

Not long for you now Fran, how are the nerves lovely? Hope your excitement has come back with a vengeance  

So we are heading on to Bath today, having a nice time but I know for the first time I won't be gutted when this holiday is over as we'll be closer to our little pink   17 sleeps until panel


----------



## katie c

Afternoon all   

lolly/fran - less than 20 days to panel for both of you, wow! seems forever when you're waiting though, i remember it well!

baby/newmum - love the buggy updates   we've been using our LO's silver cross but i'm dying to get him into his buggaboo. i hate him facing away from me, and you can see he's trying to look back to see you. he's not really at the looking around at his surroundings stage yet.

mac - aw, sorry your baby has a cold bless him! our LO got the measles while we were waiting for panel. I was fuming that some other irresponsible parent who didn't get their child immunised caused mine to get sick.   luckily he didn't have it too badly though.

As for us - well, day 4 of intros. we have been out with LO in the buggy a couple of times now. he seemed a bit quiet yesterday while we were out but perked up once he was back at the house. His FC said he's been a bit clingy, and today he seemed a bit subdued, not crying but a bit miserable. We've also had a couple of times where he's tried to push us away.   We took a picnic out today and he perked up after he'd eaten though, and seemed ok after that.

FC says this is all normal at this stage and not to worry. She says in some ways its positive as he clearly knows 'something' is happening. Does make you feel a pang though when he sees FC and cheers up immediately   

At the end of the day though he has only known us four days, so it might be worrying if he came to us too quickly as it might show a lack of attachment to his FC, and therefore us in the future. Adoption is such a minefield! You can't enjoy anything without analysing everything!


----------



## newmum

Hi Katie C nice to hear about your intros   bless him it must be so confusing for our LO'S I'm not surprised he was a little subdued. I agree with FC it does sound normal and don't worry. Gosh you're right adoption IS such a minefield. Sounds like you are doing a wonderfully, when will you bring LO home?

AFM I'm waiting for nursery furniture to be delivered today. We put up LO wall paper yesterday ready for furniture delivery.

You know what I am going crazy, all I can think about is LO   what is she doing now? Will I be a good Mum? Is this really happening? What toys will she like? Will we be matched? What does she like to eat and drink? (FC didn't help us much with this, hoping intros will answer this question) what shall we do in the day? Etc etc I'm sure it's all normal! It's such a difficult time and to top it off I keep on crying at everything! Argh  

Not sure what I would do without this forum x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Newmum, you and me both!!   Everywhere I go I look at babies of a similar age, wonder what she would like from certain  shops, question what she might be doing now. Her picture is the background on my phone so I stare at her always and wish she was here. We are having a lovely holiday but I could easily wish it away to be closer to being mummy to my girl. It's hard to concentrate on anything else isn't it?!! And snap with the emotions too, but next week is September and then we are on the home straight  

Lovely to read your update Katie. I see why little man's reactions are normal but that must be difficult. But equally if he was all over you that would be concerning and also difficult. Wow, it must be a whirlwind of emotions. Foster carer sounds lovely and supportive though and that must be so helpful! Hope you've had a good day  

How is everyone? Love to all


----------



## katie c

Evening again ladies. Well it was a PM session today.

We took him to the park near his FC (again! he must be sick of that park. we are   ) making sure to take 'the same route' (so that's just crossing the road to the gate which is opposite her house  )

Then we fed him his tea (he loves his food. His table manners leave a lot to be desired though) and cleaned the floor   then half an hours play before bathtime.

FC did the routine tonight, and we do it next time. My life can that boy splash water! I'll need to buy some waterproof pants and coat before I try it I think.   

He is beyond cute with his fluffy washed hair and jim jams, but there was a grizzle while FC went to make him a bottle. I tried to cuddle him but he wasn't happy and pushed me away again.   Haviong said that he did the same to his FC after he'd had enough of his bottle, so hopefully it was a tired and grumpy thing, rather than him hating his new mum thing...

He grabbed my foot earlier while we were playing on the floor, strange boy and really held on, bless him. And he was all smiles when we decided to sing to him in the park. FC suggested we chatter more to him, but ran out of things to say. So decided to sing the score of 'Joseph' to him. No wonder he's not keen on me


----------



## Frangipanii

Katie...that made me giggle. It sounds like it is going brilliantly! He sounds like a complete character!!! I am so pleased for you!!! It is good he is not overly attaching and he is taking his time as the experts say that it is false. So evidently everything is going great. I am sure Joseph would be greatly received!!
Lolly....its us too we are both looking at kids all the time trying to figure out if they are a similar age....so funny. Glad u are having a good time!!!
Newmum2B. ..we are all going through similar stuff. I am totally on edge about all of it!!! I suspect its normal. 
Mac...keep on keeping on..its the best way!
afm It looks like everything is coming together! However hubby and I are feeling guilty about the name changes but we haven't even done it yet! Our social worker, her manager, the social services dept in the kids area all agree we have to do it but it still feels strange! However we have to think about the future. We are not changing the name(s) until the children are settled and have attached to us. Ss want us to get rid of the first name(s) entirely but we are not sure, quite happy for them to have them as middle names. I cant wait to have them home. Hubby is annoying me a bit atm as he seems to want to isolate more that I do. I can understand that as he has no family and I am tooooo close to mine so I have to respect that but not sure how I will cope without me mum. Oh well its all a game of patience!We are planning stuff to do ans planning what to eat when they move in. So strange going from a family of two to four.My hormones are a complete mess due to all the stress! But I am getting there and we are being supported properly now as well as finally everyone has agreed with our findings and issues with the adoption so that is great. I am not expecting it to all go so smoothly of course! I am too much of a pessimist!! Te he!!Hope everyone is having good journeys and staying sane!!!Love to you alllllllllll♥


----------



## katie c

frangipanii said:


> However hubby and I are feeling guilty about the name changes but we haven't even done it yet! Our social worker, her manager, the social services dept in the kids area all agree we have to do it but it still feels strange!


is there anything you could do such as changing the spelling, such as Keiron to Ciaran or similar? Or something that rhymes likes Bryan to Ryan? That might make the name safe but less dramatic a change?


----------



## Frangipanii

No Katie unfortunately there isnt. It is so short already and unique!!! Sad really! 
We will have to make it a fun, smooth,  and loving transition!
X


----------



## Macgyver

Hi frang - a friend changed her lo name, she used both the old and new together like double barrelled then after a few weeks dropped the orid part the lo never noticed


----------



## Frangipanii

Yes thats what we hope to do. Glad it went smoothly!!! Fingers crossed it will for us too. If she has any advice please let me know!! Quite nerve wracking!!! X x


----------



## baby0684

Wow. I not been on for a day. So much has happened.

*katie c* sounds like a lovely day. With BD I used to sing all the time as I ran out of things to say. I think it did help her speech, development and social skills. She never shuts up now! How much longer for intros?
*frangipanii* I hope you work out a name that you are happy with. 
*newmum2b* Did you get all your furniture delivered? Have you built it yet? Bet it feels more real now!
Hope things are ok for you guys *Macgyver, -x-Lolly-x-*

Today is planning intros. Then meet LO next week. OMG Im so excited. 
My last day at work tomorrow, and I can feel something in my waters that they have something planned. Prob gonna cry.
BD is being so amazing, if we go anywhere she is saying shall we get something for little Bee? And she so proud, she is telling anyone and everyone she is having a brother (even the postman!) She has been amazing. Iv got her a few bits, but not sure when to give her them! 
It still doesnt feel real.


----------



## Macgyver

Hi nm2b hope you are no longer buried in nursery furniture 

Katie c - sounds like an amazing day. Won't be long till lo is home  

Frang - hope your name changes work out, my friend said just make it fun and she made playing cards with lo new name on so each time they played she would say and read it and if lo spotted it first lo got a prize 

Lolly - hope you are ok

Afu - was talking to FC about pushchairs and she had kindly said that we can have lo pushchair as he likes to sleep in it during the afternoon. So pushchair issue is no longer  . All the paperwork went in Tuesday which was the deadline and we haven't heard anything so fingers crossed all on schedule for 12 days time. 
We still don't have the time yet but I don't think it will matter as we are off that day as they are going to have a meeting afterwards to sort out the introduction arrangements. 
FC said lo is better and cold has gone. He decided to hose her down while changing his nappy yesterday so she had to go and get him another outfit as she had forgotten to pack a spare. I said to her it was just because he wanted something different to wear. Lol
11. More working days at work. Yay. I did get annoyed with them yesterday as they have know 6 weeks when I leave and I got told yesterday I will have 3 days to train someone WHAT ! It took me 10 years to learn my job how am I going to do it in 3 days. Ahhhhhh

Well talking of work I better get off my laptop and get there.

Take care everyone and think its not long till our lo's will be home


----------



## Frangipanii

Macgyver how annoying! Some people have no respect!!!! Three days is hardly long enough!!! 
Thanks for your tips....defo going to try that!!
Thanks Baby! We have picked names but ss are acting like idiots again. They dont want to say that we can change the name but they agree with why we want to do it and now they are telling us what to name her fortunately the ******** issues are dying off. 

Ok panel is this time next week and I havent done their books!!!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Can I get pics printed straight away and can I manage to do it it in three days. ie take photos this weekend and then print them next week!!! 

Help xxxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi all,


Hope everyone is well, so much going on now and were all getting a step closer to having our little ones home   


Fran we took our pics and transferred them on to USB stick and went to boots, we printed them out there and then and it didn't cost a fortune.


Well our little mans SW is going to see him today so looking forward to receiving an email later telling us how he is getting on. It's so lovely of her to keep us up to date about him...she did say last wk his FC is now calling him the name we have chosen for him   


Well panel is 12 days away arghhh it's getting so close so the nerves are starting to kick in, it can't go wrong now can it?? We haven't heard from our SW on wot to expect or time etc maybe I should contact her?


Not long now ladies, we will soon b mummies   


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Wow, everyone on this thread has really kept me going, I have a massive smile reading where you are all up to and I have butterflies knowing that will be us sooner or later.

Regarding the book, take some photos and then take the memory card to your local supermarket as they often have stalls where you can get instant prints. I know Asda and Tesco do it.

wishing you all the best of luck x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Paul  

Fran, I hope so as that is what we are having to do! I get my hair cut Saturday and don't want to take the pics til its done. Social worker is coming Wednesday to see it so we'll only have a short time to get it done. We are not back from holiday until Tuesday so we have bought it away with us!!


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

How did your last day at work go baby? Has it sunk in yet? Furniture has arrived but we haven't put it together yet

I'm with you girls, I keep on looking at other babies thinking ooh I wonder how old they are? Will LO be like that? etc etc. I told DH I'm obssed and he said to me no sh**t Sherlock   that's all you talk about!

Katie C how's intros going? When will you bring LO home?

Hows your holidays going Lolly?

Like pauliboo says Tesco and Asda do instant photos, I know Morrisons do also. Frangipani are the photos on an I phone? Because you can instantly print those off in the supermarkets.

IGTBAM 12 days wow, 11 more sleeps! Typical no messages from SW, have you contacted her? I haven't heard from mine so text her yesterday and she's on holiday but said don't worry everything is still on for the 18th as long as she knows. I'm sure there is some kind of report we should see and sign first though?   . Did you get your e-mail?

I got some good news today, HR called to say I need to start my AL the day LO is placed (I was going to take hols) so that means I can bring my leave forward and take hols before as I still have them owing to me. Which means I now have 5 working days spread over 2 weeks to help with cover and thats it! OMG I'm so chuffed  
I was worried if LO isn't placed when we think but that would just mean I would get a week or whatever it is less at the end of my AL. 

Macgyver that's great news about the push chair   hope you are managing ok in work training up your replacement! 

Nm2b x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

It's not just you ladies who look at other kids and wonder.

I know we haven't been linked yet, but every time I see a little girl aged 2+ I wonder if our LO will look like her.

It must be normal if others are doing it, so I feel a little better now


----------



## newmum

Yes Paul completely normal


----------



## katie c

hi all   

baby - hope you enjoyed your last day. my colleagues surprised me (as they're mainly blokes) with a whip round too, got a johnsons baby box, and some baby jim jams. i work in the police, i've just watched tonight's 'cutting edge' about burglary, they keep showing my beat (if you saw it, it was the shot they kept showing of a load of tower blocks   ) i kind of miss it!   

mac - good news about the buggy! we're getting our LO's SS buggy too, it'll do as a spare after the bugaboo   

fran - sorry SS are still being a-holes. doesn't astonish me though.

IMTBAM - cant harm to call your SW, they do like to keep us hanging around dont they?   

NM2B - im officially on annual leave right now for intros. thought i might as well not start adoption leave until i legally have to.

paul - welcome to the thread, and hope you have good news soon   

lolly -  it only took me about two hours to do our tomy book, i just got my FIL to print off the pics, do you know anyone with a printer?

AFM - well intros are going good, we still have the odd pushing moment, but his FC says its just a confusion thing, definitely not him being unhappy. we did the tea, bath and bed routine today, changed my first pooey nappy. managed to breathe out of my mouth throughout   

we bought him a pig toy, and today he said 'piggy.' thats my boy   

hopefully he will be home the middle of next week.


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Morning everyone,


Well I emailed my SW but no reply but little mans SW emailed me and said our SW has been of ill all wk....no wonder no reply.


We did get an email from the lady chairing the life history meeting and wants it done ASAP so we've arranged it for the day after panel so that's the 11th September. They do usually like u to wait 2wks after panel before we have it. We were told that after life history meeting u usually meet ur LO a few days later so were praying we get to meet him shortly after that   


LO SW said he is as gorgeous as always, he now weighs 17lbs 11oz he will b 6 months on Sunday. He has learnt to roll onto his front but gets fed up when he can't roll bk over   


Can't wait to meet him now.


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## Frangipanii

Isnt it is lovely getting news about your little ones!!! IGTBAM. Sounds like it is all coming together albeit with a little frustration. You are at panel five days after me! I am dying from nerves already! How are you feeling!! 
Katie, your intros sound quite calm it gives me some confidence. I am glad it is going so well. It is never going to be love at first sight so it seems to me to be going perfectly. Bet you cant wait for next week though!!
Newmum2B...brilliant about AL...it means you have more time to prepare!!! Not long now!!
Thanks for everyone's advice re photo's.  I am going to leave it till next week when I have had my hair done....like you Lolly as I am changing hair  colour and I will look different so need to make sure the book is up to date. We started it without photos and did the writing and design last night. It looks lovely.  But we havent started the little boys one yet just hers. How many pages is everyone doing that is not doing a Tomy one. 
We need to get a hotel booked for the seven nights of introductions but have no idea which one to pick.  Going to have to email sw today and figure it out. 
Hubby quoted in bed this morning that it was 534 hours till we leave to go and meet them! Not on his mind too much te he!!
Hope everyones nerves are ok. Mine are flipping a bit. Oh and my mums slowly started to be annoying with the parenting advice which I didnt think would happen. Going to have to tread carefully!!! 
Love to you all x x x x x x


----------



## baby0684

My last day was very emotional. Had a fuddle at lunch. (which was a surprise, but I knew about it). They got and made me some great gifts. I didnt actually cry til the end of the day though. 
Its getting more real every day, my stomach in knots. Only 3 more days and I meet my lil bee. I so wont be able to sleep Monday, too excited and nervous.

*IGTBAM* LO is a good weight. Its nice that you are getting updates as well. Makes it feel more real!

*katie c* I was going to watch it, but then I flicked in 1st break and never flicked back! Hope you wernt too emotional.

*newmum2b* have you built the furniture yet. I love building things 

*frangipanii* wow your oh is very accurate. I hope you can take the advice on the chin a bit if its not what you agree with. Just nod and smile.


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi! Ladies!!!! I just want to say six sleeps til panel!!!!! 
Baby Glad you have had your last day at work!!! 
Nerves are totally kicking in for me!!! Xxx 
happy weekend to you all!!! Xxx


----------



## newmum

Good morning

Baby what's a fuddle lunch!?   sounds interesting! Glad you had a good send off and OMG is it 2 more sleeps? 
Nope furniture not built yet, myself and DH aren't the best at DIYing but I think I will just get stuck in next week now my holidays have been brought forward


Frangi, argh how those nerves?! It's coming round quick now though I bet it's felt like a drag! 

Lolly how's your holiday? 

Well I'm on my way to work my last Saturday   amazing! Then only 2 days next week! I don't think the penny has fully dropped yet though to be honest  

Have a good weekend all 

Nm2b x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi Everyone!!  

How are you all?  It's September tomorrow girls..... that means for most of us we get to say that we meet our LOs this month!!    And if it's the month after you can still say for certain this month that I am going to be a mummy as I know all you lovely ladies will be sailing through panel! 11 sleeps for us! Hope everyone is remaining as calm as possible....  

Congratulations on all the 'lasts'.... last Saturdays working, last holiday or triops away just the two of you, last days at work!! 

We are still away, at my mum and dad's now until Monday.  We have somewhere to stop off on the way back on Monday night but me and DF just want our kitty now so we may just head home to pick her up (are we  )  It's been a great break, have been away 8 nights now and it's gone quickly!  The best bit was being my best friends bridesmaid yesterday, very lovely but emotional!! I am now shattered but I'm sure little pink will soon have me even sleepier so I best get used to it! We are having a BBQ in the sunshine later and tomorrow me and DF are attempting our talking album!  It's lovely to think that next time we are here she will be with us.  I can't wait to take her to the beach!  I think my dad is more excited than me about that though as he'll finally have an excuse to build sandcastles again!  

Is it just me or has this not properly hit anyone yet?  I am not nervous yet and while I am talking about it but i'm not convinced it is registering that in less that 3 weeks I will be with my baby.  It's too surreal to process at the moment.  I am waiting for the overwhelming fear to hit me....!!!   

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend


----------



## Macgyver

Hi ladies


Yes lolly same here, I don't think it's hit me yet, maybe at panel 10 more sleeps    I have today fitted one stair gate to make sure it fits as my stairs are wide. But have decided to leave it up to get use to it. Might start to feel more real when I trip over it more    Only 10 days left at work too. Dh keeps saying how does it feel knowing you don't have to work for over a year    going to hit him over the head with a pan soon, I reply I will be working raising our child ahhhh.


Going to be a mummy - we haven't got a time yet either, I am going to email out sw to see if she has got one yet.  I know we go to MP the same day so would have hoped to have a time by now.


Nm2b - good luck with your last Saturday, I bet you can't wait to finish today


Frang - 6 sleeps wow not long now sweetie 


Baby - I have no idea what a fuddle lunch is, but I am glad your last day went well x


Katie c - When is your lo coming home? I bet you can't wait x


Enjoy the rest of the weekend guys xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Rubbish... just realised that it's 12 sleeps...  

Macgyver I hear you on the DH situation, mine is very similar in that way, I think he thinks i'm just going to be sat with my feet up.  I think (hope!) he'll soon realise that will not be the case ever ever again!!  And if he doesn't realise, when little pink is ready i'll be going out for a whole Saturday with my friends and see how he gets on....   Pah, MEN


----------



## baby0684

Id never heard of a fuddle until I moved here! Its just a get together with food. (mini party really)

*newmum2b* If I lived near you I would just come round and build all your stuff. Me and BD were building lego friends yesterday. I loved it, and so did she!

*Macgyver* With the stair gates, its when you try and take washing up/down, and you realise that you have no hand to open the gate. My mum has kicked hers several times! 
Have you got anything planned while your off when LO is settled? Going park/playgroups?

Well today is the last day is just me and BD. So we going to see a friend. Then lots of baking . She is still asleep ATM!
Tomorrow meeting with FC, then Tuesday OMG, OMG I meet my son!


----------



## Frangipanii

Wow Baby so excited for you. Hope u have a very lovely and special day today!!!
Xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Brilliant baby so exciting have a wonderful last day just the two of you x x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone,


Hope ur all ok.


Well 1st September today so we can now say we're going to meet our babies this month    and bing them home    woohoo!!


Our little man is 6 months old today   


It's starting to kick in now that I'm gonna b a mummy. Feeling a little nervous about panel and the life history meeting    I'm excited about meeting my son (still weird saying that) but Los nervous as to if he don't like Me or take to me? And the fact that we will b being watched over how we care for him ie how we bathe him, feed him etc. just worries me a little, like I'm gonna b judged. Wot if I'm not good enough for him?  
Anyone else feeling like this?


Love to all


Lou x


----------



## newmum

IGTBAM Ditto with your feelings and thoughts  

Baby if you and BD lived closer that would be fab! I would do a fuddle for you both   great word  

Lolly whoop whoop it's September, you home yet? Glad your best buddies wedding went well. Is she excited for you?


----------



## Macgyver

Hi baby, I have looked into play groups which will be once a week also he loves water (bath time) so have looked into taking him to swimming for tots.  (Been told he has never been) so that's once a week too.  We also have a large wooded park just up the road which has a child soft play area and our local library hold childrens events three times a week, like children sign, baby massage etc.  so we will have lots to keep us busy.  I think he will need it as I have been told he is a very active baby and likes to be on the go.


What about you?


I have just made his bag up ready for MP, his tomy photo book, teddy, blanket, DVD of us reading him bedtime stories, and a photo story book.  


I have sent our sw an email yesterday asking if she has a time yet but I guess I won't hear anything til tomorrow. Hopefully.   


9 sleeps to go to MP and 10 days left at work    not like I am counting   


Hope you all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## baby0684

*Macgyver*, you have definatley done your research! 
I work in childrens services, so know most of the groups around the area. And having a BD has helped, I know alot of parks, places to go walking. Aslo the local pool does £1 swimming on a weekend.
Hope you find out what time panel is soon. Makes it feel more real.

I keep re arranging Bees toys. And I am in desperate need of some more hangers for his clothes. My friends have been amazing. I only have to buy a few things.


----------



## Macgyver

Baby I went to a boot fair and picked up 50 baby coat hangers for £2.00 I steralised them in the bath so they are nice and clean.  Might be an idea if you want to pick some up cheaply.


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Is it just me or has this not properly hit anyone yet?


Certainly not me. And we get him home on Wednesday 

Intros still going well, he is definitely getting more confident with us, and us with him. We've had some lovely smiles on greeting now, and while he still looks for his foster mum from time to time, and still crawls toward her its nothing worrying. He has fallen asleep in the car, and even napped in his buggy at ours on his first visit to us (ok, it was two hours late  and he was proper fighting it, but obviously felt comfortable enough to sleep at ours 

I cooked his first meal today...ambitiously decided we were going to eat together. So I roasted a chicken, made mash (which mummy can eat with one hand) carrots and cabbage. He had two tablespoons of mash, i whizzed a piece of chicken and a little bit of veg which i mixed in, then poured on a bit of gravy. He absolutely wolfed it down. So he's eaten the first meal mummy made for him.  Remind me of that when he's seven and telling me 'it all tastes of POO mummy!' 

We had our first 'tea, bath, jamas' then back to FC for bottle and bed tonight. I cried  he was so snuggly after his bath, I just wanted to put him to bed at ours. But only two more days of that...FC pushed for our last day to be brought forward and SS agreed. 

I honestly couldn't have asked for a better FC tbh, I can't imagine doing this process with a useless, indifferent or resentful one. We've bought her some Molton Brown shower gel to say thank you (saw some in her bathroom some guess she likes it) and a Vue voucher for the other children (obviously for her to go too  ) SW may get a card.


----------



## newmum

Aw Katie C what a wonderful post   sounds like you are doing perfectly. How amazing you've done some first today, makes me excited. I bet it does help to have a good FC hope ours will be on intros.
I didn't realise part of intros you can take LO home for tea, bath etc. We live a good hour away so wonder if this will be an option. 
Wow only two more days and LO will be home  
That's nice getting presents for the FC and family and SW if she's good lol

I've just set my alarm this week for two days!! Omg can't believe I only have two working days left   this is all so surreal   is this really happening?? 

Well night night all and another sleep closer to bringing our LO home

X


----------



## katie c

newmum2b said:


> I didn't realise part of intros you can take LO home for tea, bath etc. We live a good hour away so wonder if this will be an option.


Yes, the first week is mainly based at FCs, then we had a midweek review and after that FC brought him to ours for the first time. Then gradually he stayed for longer. We were supposed to do this bath, jamas, back to FC four times, but its been reduced to three now. I assume its the same or similar for everyone. If you can afford it, tbh, it may be worth exploring the option of stopping at a guesthouse after you drop LO off...although on the other hand, I did like to get home and just chill. Its only for a week or so though at the end of the day.

baby and mac - i'm also desperately looking at baby groups. There is an adoption specific one but I think its only once a month, and anyway, I want to go to 'normal' groups too. There's one at our local childrens centre on Tuesday and Thursday I think, only 50p. Once he's settled, try and stop me. All this 'lockdown' stuff is all well and good, but wowee, its boring. Bad enough entertaining him for two or three hours when OH is here. He's far too young to be distracted by that great childminder known as Cbeebies 

I'd love to take him swimming too, and hopefully running, assuming I a) can find a running buggy that isn't about a zillion pounds and b) he doesn't scream his head off when i try!

baby - i've heard of fuddle. I assumed it was a Yorkshire and/or police thing, obviously not!

IGTBAM - i too worry about if I'm 'good enough' for our son, but I have to be a million times better than him being in care, however lovely his FC is.


----------



## peacelily

Baby0684 - ask in Sainsburys/Tescos etc for baby coathangers...that's what I do, they're always happy to give them away!


----------



## katie c

You're supposed to hang up baby clothes?  

Well, wish us luck, we don't even have a wardrobe for him


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Don't worry Katie I thought the same draws are fine I reckon x x


----------



## peacelily

katie c said:


> You're supposed to hang up baby clothes?


Haha poor deprived boy  it really doesn't matter, either is fine!


----------



## Dame Edna

Good suggestion, PL (and new baby   )!

Another option, (if you are close to one) is Ikea, who do lovely coloured hangers which are cheap to buy  

To be honest, you may not need many.  Most of my baby stuff was folded anyway.  It is much easier to fold and trust me, 'easier' is the way to go  

X


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hey,


Well just quick one from me, I've been up all nite being sick so I'm very tired now. 


MP next Tuesday argh.....I've rang SW for a time but our stand in sw is still of and our original one is not bk till tomorrow after having the summer holidays of, shes got alot of catching up to do as she dont no we are matched with a little boy. anyway they r getting the lady in charge of panel to ring me tomorrow with a time.


Can I ask how long do u normally wait after life history meeting until the intros start? We were originally told its usally 2 days. Also we been told cos LO is so young they said intros will probably b for 3 days, do they do them over the wk end? Cos if intros were to start on the Friday wot happens about the wk end? 


LO SW was saying that the health visitor was saying about infant self feeding, has anyone ears of this or ave any views? I'm not sure if i Like the idea of just letting them choose wot and when to eat   


Lou x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hey Lou! It's called baby lead weaning. Have a Google or drop into your local children's centre for more info. My SIL is an outreach worker and is trained so have been getting tips from her since we were linked. But to be honest we'll be sticking with what she is having in FC to ensure consistency for her so if it's jars then so be it! Can't help with life history/appreciation day as we had ours last month!   We start intros the week after matching panel on a Friday and baby girl comes home the following Friday. 3 days seems very quick, although I know he's a little man so I guess that's why. Still seems very intense though  

Baby, it's your last day!!!!   You will be with your boy tomorrow, Woweee!  

Newmum, brilliant news with your hols? Bet you are so excited  

We are heading home today. One last stop off tonight and back tomorrow. Talking album is done and MIL is coming over tomorrow evening with her gifts for little pink. So exciting!!

Love to all


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning Ladies! So entertaining from a sympathetic view reading all your last minute panic. Obviously not about the social worker IGTBAM. 

Lolly usually end of a holiday means saddness but not this time!! So glad you have had a wonderful time!!! Nearly there then!!!!

Katie....we have no wardrobes either!! I am sure we will all manage!!

Afm...sat in hairdressers at the moment with a new colour going on. Which admittedly is going to be different to the baby book photos but hey never mind lol. Three sleeps till panel!!!! Nerves are terrible.  And I expect thsat there are going to be some heated discussions so nervous about that too. I also think that there may be a major come down after panel if we are successful.  The wait till meeting them is going to be awful! I am not looki g forward to it!!!

Have to say love making the baby books it has been a highlight for me!!!
Love to all
xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Fran, we made ours yesterday and half way through it all hit me and I went and sobbed my heart out in the garden for half an hour while my dad looked on in sheer horror while DF tried to talk me down


----------



## peacelily

Lou - our DS was 5 months when we did intros, and we did 6 days, 1 rest day and then he moved on the 8th day. 3 days seems very short   


Baby led weaning is more that they eat similar foods to you, using their hands (similar to finger foods). We are doing this with DD simply because she won't be spoonfed! There are some very good books and websites out there.

Hi DE   

Peacelily xx


----------



## snapdragon

Lou intros continue during weekends but you can't normally start or finish on a weekend. Ours were Wed to Mon for a 22 month old.


----------



## Frangipanii

Oh Lolly!!!! Wow, I think I may be building up to that!!! I hope you are ok now. It must have shocked everyone!! Well it sure is an interesting time. I feel so happy and excited and terrified and daunted!!!!  All normal I expect!!! X xxx


----------



## newmum

Hiya just a quickie in work

A friend if mine who had adopted said she was expected to take nappies and clothes to FC? I'm happy too just wondering if anyone had heard if this?

Typical SW is posting our forms tonight to pick up tomorrow afternoon! She does  make me laugh   busy night for us!

Sorry IGTBAM we've had our meetings with FC and MA but are meeting half siblings between MP and intros

Frangi hope you enjoyed your pampering

Katie C thanks for the reply

Hi everyone else must do some work on my last but one day


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I'm fine now thanks Frangi   Just a bit embarrassed!!   There are just so many emotions swirling inside everyone snaps now and then and I guess that was my time   Not long until panel now lovely, and I think we are scheduled to meet our little ones the same day aren't we

Newmum, I have not heard that and think surely we would have been told if that was the case... but then again...


----------



## Macgyver

igtbam - we are next Tuesday to and like you still have no time. I emailed on Saturday but up to now have had no reply. It is frustrating. As for intros that does seem quick, we were told it would be 5 days for our intros but then it means bringing him home on a weekend so they may make it 7 but it all depends on little man. Lets hope we get a time soon xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Dont be embarrassed!!! Its normal!!!
Completely behind with baby books as printed wrong size photos!!!
Our intros are over 11/12 days. But there is two of them so I suppose it has to be!!! God I will be glad to see back of everyone then!!! ♥


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

To be honest intros seem to be driven by the lo's authorities view. Different authorities have opinions about how long they should last and that decides it in my view x  x


----------



## newmum

I had a catch up chat with SW today and have been told our intros are provisionally booked to start 25th September after our planning meeting in the morning, yeah I will meet LO  

Then we will have intros that week including the weekend then bring treasure home first week of October or week after. 

Similar to you IGTBAM could be 3-4 days depending on how we all get along  

We've finished our report now and signed ready for SW collection tomorrow, she does crack me up all last minute like the PAR. But hey it's done and another step closer  

Big milestone tomorrow last day in work eeek queue the tears  

X


----------



## katie c

wowzers, i'm stunned how short some people's intros have been! ours would have been one day off two weeks if it hadn't been cut short by a day. tbh, while some of its been a bit slow i think the time was reasonable overall. we needed to get to know him if i'm honest, the first few days we were stepping round him like he was made of china and even now i'm not going to say we've totally bonded. a bond is forming, don't get me wrong. but it's a WIP.

well, i joined lolly in the teary virtual garden today, LO's goodbye party. our FC is good friends with another foster family, and they brought their kids round, they'd all had a whip round and given us some money so we can have some pictures taken, so kind of them. one of the younger foster children was crying, i lost it when her foster mum told her they'd been lucky to know him a year but now he had a forever mummy and daddy. such lovely people, i couldn't do their job for a fortune.

we also brought home his clothes and most of his toys today. word of advice...if you've had presents of clothes, do not take the labels off and wash them, you may consider swapping them for the next size up. we have enough clothes for three babies, we had a suitcase groaning with stuff, of which maybe only a fifth was in a smaller size (and probably would fit him at a pinch, but its not like we have to try!) luckily the gift clothes we've had have been mainly wintery so will get worn.

i think we have most of his toys home now, and ditto, may be worth swapping gift toys (unless its something very meaningful like the activity cube my FF friends bought me which i wouldn't swap for a thousand pounds) for credit vouchers, for toys the child can be bought at a later date. we've barely bought our LO a thing tbh. and at least the toys he has are ones he is familiar with. he will always have the tomy album and cuddly toy we bought him, if nothing else.   

we also got told which toys came from his BM. not many in our case, but thats not surprising. i think they will be put away safely until we need to talk to him about her. they are not stuff he has particularly played with.

mr c had a wobble today, saying 'what if we cant cope?!' told him its a bit late now   and anyway, look at all the other numbnuts who bring kids up, how hard can it be?   anyway, we've had a beer or two and he's ok now. it was just such an emotional, bittersweet day. but i'm happy there were people in his life who loved him so much, as the little fella didn't have the best start, and they have all contributed to making him the happy little chap he is today


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww Katie, big   to you and hubby! Must have been very emotional and overwhelming. He has had some good people around him and now he is coming home to you, his forever family. He will be loved and he will love you!! Congratulations mummy  

Baby, today is the day!! Have an amazing time with little Bee, you must be a jumble of excitement, nerves and goodness knows what else   Keep us posted!

Newmum, hope you have a wonderful last day! I'm sure it'll be emotional, wonder if there'll be any fuddles involved   

Nearly there Frangi   

Well we are heading home today. I have a horrible cold but think we have totally overdone things! Least it'll be gone before panel next week! Social worker coming tomorrow, will sit at opposite side of the room I think!! MIL coming with little pinks gifts later and to see the nursery so looking forward to that. Again, will keep a safe distance


----------



## Macgyver

Good news - I have just had to sign for a letter and its the confirmation of MP 10am next Tuesday    now it is starting to feel real.


I hope you get your time today iag2bam x


Katie sending both of you   


Baby have a wonderful last day x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Brilliant mac!! And a good time, not too early so you're rushing but not late enough you have all day to get worked up   

Just arrived home and also had a letter, not for panel but from work outlining my adoption leave entitlement and wishing me well


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hey,


Magyver wow that's fab glad u got given ur time, and its early, which is wot we were hoping for. I'm still waiting to find out.  The lady who was suppose to call me hasn't yet.....I'm sure my SW was due bk to work today after the summer holidays by I haven't heard from her. It's frustrating not knowing times etc... 


I dd think 3 days may be a litte short for intros but they were saying cos he's so young and no issues it would be easier to get him home earlier and get him settled. They say they do 5 days for every year old they are so if the child is 2 then intros are 10 days.


Only a wk to go till panel, getting nervous now! 


So many of us are meeting our LO or getting ready to meet them. It's fabulous our dreams of becoming mummies are finally coming true, and we all deserve it so much.


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Just had email from SW and we now have a time for MP it's at 11.55am now it all does seem real.
She's ringing tomorrow for a chat.


----------



## newmum

Omg what an emotional last day in work, no fuddles   but a small Buffett and I whipped some hot dogs up! 

I have been totally spoilt, desk decorated, balloons, banners, cards and gifts from people over the years I have managed, flowers and presents! 

I'm one lucky girl


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Aww newmum that's lovely! Did you cry?!! So what are your plans now? Do you still have loads to do? Glad your paperwork is sorted by the way  

Yay for another panel time!! It's really real! I know we'll be having double celebrations for you both this time next week


----------



## baby0684

Wow *newmum2b* bet you cried buckets.

Today was amazing. I met my little boy. Was quite strange at 1st. Felt like I was at work, and wanting to call someone else 'mummy', but then I was like thats me! But then it felt like he had always been there, and always been his 'mummy'. I didnt want to leave him. Morning routine tomorrow. So early to bed tonight x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Lovely lovely update Baby   Yes it's you, you are mummy!!   Enjoy every second


----------



## newmum

Aw lovely baby  

Lolly I was strong and held back the tears. Ive got a few plans, build furniture, fill out a lovely adoption book for LO it was a gift today it's so sweet I would recommend it. Its called my family my journey a memory book .... It's amazing and such a thoughtful gift.

Work was great I got to finish early and meeting up next week for a spa day and lunch and drinks! 

My paper work nearly didn't happen, DH overslept (he works nights) and missed SW so luckily he dropped it to her.. Phew!

IGTBAM great you've got a time  

X


----------



## peacelily

newmum2b said:


> Its called my family my journey a memory book .... It's amazing and such a thoughtful gift.


It's a lovely book, we've done one each for DS and DD


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oooh I have that book too!!   Sounds like you'll have plenty to keep you busy then Newmum with a few treats thrown in, how lovely   Well done for being brave too! Bet you are just too excited   Oh my goodness, bad hubby drama   Glad all was ok though (just!  )

Wow, I am feeling so overwhelmed and lucky to have such wonderful family    Tonight DF's mum, stepdad, sister and her husband came round.  We, or should I say little pink, now has a walker, a large buggy toy, books, loads of bath toys, a musical book and phone, a cot mobile, a peppa pig winter coat and glove set, a gilet, 3 pairs of trousers, 3 beautiful dress and top sets, 10 top and legging sets, tights, loads of vests and sleeps suits and a full set of Johnsons baby lotions and potions that will keep us going forever! I can't believe they have done it, we are so so grateful


----------



## newmum

Oh lolly it's so wonderful isn't it, people are so generous. We are so so lucky x x


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Wow, I am feeling so overwhelmed and lucky to have such wonderful family  Tonight DF's mum, stepdad, sister and her husband came round. We, or should I say little pink, now has a walker, a large buggy toy, books, loads of bath toys, a musical book and phone, a cot mobile, a peppa pig winter coat and glove set, a gilet, 3 pairs of trousers, 3 beautiful dress and top sets, 10 top and legging sets, tights, loads of vests and sleeps suits and a full set of Johnsons baby lotions and potions that will keep us going forever! I can't believe they have done it, we are so so grateful


keep the receipts  we got the Johnsons set too, really useful 

NM2B - aw, your colleagues sound lovely. will have to look out for that book.

baby - yay! so happy for you!

IGTBAM - glad you've got a time. one less thing to panic about 

one more day to go for us!  another meal time...cauli cheese made by mr asda freezer, went down a treat and dead easy to make  i tried a few runner beans for finger food, little monkey threw them on the floor. so chopped them up and stirred them in to the sauce and he woofed them down. my son doesn't get baby led weaning. unless it involves quavers


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Our babies are so loved by all already, it's just so special  

 Katie, sure we all have years of fussy eating and hiding the healthy bits


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys you might already know, but I just found this book online My Family, My Journey: A Baby Book for Adoptive Families" it looks fantastic


----------



## Frangipanii

I have to say I am more nervous than I have ever felt in my life! the fact that this may not go our way due to security etc is sending me over the edge! Panel tomorrow and I am a wreck! trying to keep busy and focus on something else but this could all end tomorrow and our social worker said we should prepare for it going wrong or else.He is actually the boss of the agency as our actual social worker is on holiday. He thinks they will be quite challenging as a panel but thinks they will have the same problem who ever is adopting them and obviously they picked us over the other couple so..... oh i dont know. so confused!
i shouldnt talk to people today either! Just been on the phone to an old friend and I ended up apologising for a row we had three years + ago when actually it was both of our faults and my husbands! we lost contact for ages and I wanted to clear the air. She had come to stay for a week and spent the first three days on her phone constantly ---- we went walking - she rang her sister- who she lives with, - we went to the pub - she went on ********, we watched a film- she was having a text marathon so ..........we lost it and told her to get a train home! Hubby was irate maybe a little ott and now I have just ended up apologising like she didnt do anything wrong! what a flaming idiot. My intention was that I wanted to tell her that we recognised we could have been politer about telling her how much it irrated us(even though we had) and i came across all emotional and pathetic... which is not me! oh god lock me in the house and dont let me do anything else!
sorry for my rant.... and me post! having a wobble! 

xx


----------



## Macgyver

Frang      you are allowed to have a wobble now and again sweetie so wobble here as we are here to help steady you.    You will be fine, remember they wouldn't let us get this far to turn us down as we have already started to bound with our little ones. So I am sending you anti wobble vibes     good luck tomorrow ( I know you will be fine) xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fran it will probably be a heated panel which is unneeded for you however these issues exist you have not made them.  People have to see that if they have two brain cells to rub together x x


----------



## newmum

Oh frangipani it's not surprising your head is all over the place  

Don't worry about coming across all pathetic and emotional to your 'friend' if she was a real friend she would totally understand your emotions at this very difficult emotional time. Two fingers to her   it was very nice of you to call her to clear the air and I hope she appreciate that.

I wish you all the best for tomorrow, what time is panel? Hope it's first thing so you don't have to worry all day. 
Like you said you've been chosen over this other couple, surely that shows something, that its meant to be.

Keep yourself busy today, perhaps bake a cake? Pop out and get something nice for your celebration dinner tomorrow. 

Stay strong you can do this and rant away x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good plan then take the cake with you.  Comfort food is good x x


----------



## Frangipanii

Ok you all just made me cry!!! lol. Sobbing my heart out standing next to the microwave heating up lunch!! I am going to try and be proud of my patheticness becuase itnis very valid. I am going to remember everything you have advised and let your words guide me!!! Thanks x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

sweetie, of course you are   There is so much love and emotion involved and you must remember that all you do is for the good of your precious urchins. You need to be calm and confident, acknowledge all advice but keep pulling everything back to what is best for these children. At the end of the day that's what this is all about. You fight so hard for them and they will see that. That is true love. Justice must prevail and I do believe you will be ok hunny. Thinking of you loads and loads xxxxxx


----------



## pyjamas

We were approved at panel on 23rd July. Unfortunately I am now waiting for date to have a hysterectomy before we can begin matching. So frustrating!!!!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Spoke to my SW today she's coming to see us tomorrow but all being well intros are due to start on the 16thb  
Yehhhhhhh I'm going to meet my son I'm so happy


----------



## newmum

Frangipani how you feeling? It's nearly wine o'clock and one more sleep  

Pyjamas how frustrating will you have to wait long? Or is that like asking how long is a piece a string

IGTBAM amazing news how exciting   hope your meeting goes well tomorrow 

Nm2b x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yay, 16th is really soon   Hope your meeting goes well tomorrow. We have had our last meeting before panel this afternoon. Just last minute chat to make sure we were feeling ok, to discuss any concerns we have (none as yet, waiting for them to come to the surface!!) and look at our Tomy book. All good. 8 sleeps


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Just ordered the pushchair, should be here next week   Comes with a free changing bag too, wooooo!


----------



## newmum

Which one did you decide on? Think you've said but can't remember sorry    

Our car seats arrive today yeah!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yay for car seats!  We went for the petite star kurvi in purple   Loving all the purchases!!


----------



## Frangipanii

Ok the crying has stopped...the chocolate biccies help!!! In bed facemask on etc. Tipsy mum just popped over to say good luck and dad who looked too full as they had been out to celebrate 48 years of marriage! Must of looked hilarious. Sports car roof down engine on, tipsy woman(prob 1 glass of wine she is a light weight) ..talking to loud, and me in my dressing gown and slippers and facemask. Oh and my dad swearing. So classy!!!! Or not!!! My poor hubby!!!
Thanks for support and kind words. Love you all for the support you give me!!!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Wishing you lots of luck at MP tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be great.


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks Pauliboo

just a link for peoples interest...so helpful. X
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311773.new#new


----------



## oliver222

Good Luck at MP.


----------



## baby0684

Good luck for matching today x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

All the very best today Frangi     Will be thinking of you lots hunny xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

sending loads of strength and positive vibes your way x x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Good luck today fran thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Frangipanii

On our way.#first wee stop on motorway....after applying and removing my make up four times, changing my hair style twice and even bringing a spare top in case I dont like the one I am wearing! Just an hour and half til we get there now. Feel so negative but I am sure I will shine when I have to!! 
Thanks for all the support! Love to you all x x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You will be amazing hun x x


----------



## newmum

Best of luck frangipani


----------



## katie c

Best of luck fran! Look forward to the update later 

We had our first over night stay! Down just after seven. One wake up at 930pm as he'd lost his dummy. Ditto 4am (thanks son) and up at 7am. I am told this is considered a win in parenting sleep terms 

It is difficult and you have to be super alert with a one year old...he's at that tricky age where cbeebies isn't a distraction yet! And it's very tiring! But he is a cutie so think we'll keep him


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Don't know about a win but sounds like you did amazing.  New born sleeping patterns with an active child is something very few experience I am guessing it's totally exhausting so fab job x x


----------



## Macgyver

Thinking of you frang


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Good luck fran, thinking of u.   


Meeting went well was just a catch up really. Can't believe we will b meeting our little boy very soon    it's all happening so fast now.


Hope ur all well.


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## newmum

Good news IGTBAM intros 13th how exciting and so very close


----------



## Frangipanii

Recommended for approval without hesitation and we have permission to change both childrens names!!!
we got three questions...lots of people at panel and it was hard going. But they say they couldn't be more positive about the link!!! Xxx


----------



## newmum

Fighting back the tears god only knows how you are feeling, congratulations.

 on mobile can't put up the dancing banna lol x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Yay again Fran you have fought the dragons and won x x


----------



## newmum

Can now!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Frangipanii and Mr Frangipanii I want to say MASSIVE    That is just brilliant news, you must be so over the moon and you are going to be parents to the most precious urchins    and you will be a perfect little family!  Yaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Sq9

Whoop whoop    .  Congratulations xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Fran huge congratulations to u both it's fab news


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Hoorah!!!!!  Great news Fran!!


----------



## katie c

Fran, I'm so pleased. Albeit not surprised. Anyone with half a brain (including all your imaginary interent weirdo friends in that  ) could see you would do anything for these LOs and are going to be the best parents they could ever possibly want. 

master C is tucked up in his cot, and I'm having a sensible mummy sized glass of wine. mr C was having a wobble yesterday (hell me too) but both of us feel a lot better today. I'm looking on it as a big challenge (as I do about most things admittedly  ) and he is just adjusting slowly and steadily, as he always does 

The main thing i wobbled about yesterday, was he was up at 7, fed by 8. then i was all 'well what am I going to do with him all day? how will I entertain him? what if I get bored?' How bad is that last? So much for the mummy who's waited so long and so deserves this yada yada...

But we're starting a routine that i will continue when mr C is back at work. out every morning even if its just the shops. ditto late afternoon. (to make him sleepy if nothing else  ) And I've been researching mum and baby groups and there are _loads._ I could go to one pretty much every morning if I wanted 

I know they recommend staying at home, locking down etc, but I truely don't think I could face it. I'd die of boredom, its just not in my personality to sit about, nor to be alone, and LO, while cute, is no conversationalist. And you know the adage women with birth children say when they want to do something...'happy mummy happy baby'? that.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

katie c said:


> The main thing i wobbled about yesterday, was he was up at 7, fed by 8. then i was all 'well what am I going to do with him all day? how will I entertain him? what if I get bored?' How bad is that last? So much for the mummy who's waited so long and so deserves this yada yada...


I know this feeling soooooo well!!! I have to arrange to go out otherwise we'd drive each other insane. Although, this morning we pottered about changing beds, vacuuming etc and waiting for health visitor to come at 11, BB was so good and played by himself (!!) while we chatted. I don't have anything planned tomorrow and DH is going to be late home (unusual for a Friday)... I think Tesco and the local shopping centre might take a battering! Tesco is my standby, he's quite good in a trolly and it breaks up a morning.

When the weather was hot I would sometimes just strap him in the car and drive around with the aircon on, especially if he was being a little bleep!

I do get bored sometimes, then BB gets bored then we find he plays up and I get touchy! Boredom is best avoided!

As for lock down, you have to do what you need to do to keep you all happy. We stayed in a lot at first then we went out just us and didn't meet up with anyone, that worked well, then we started to slowly introduce family and friends. We began meeting people out rather than them coming over. Now, 2 months in and it's no holds barred although we haven't had any large gatherings yet.

A SW told me the other day to investigate pre-school from 2 and a half, that'd only be 4 months into placement but she thinks it would do us both good to have a break from each other, as long as BB settles ok.


----------



## Doofuz

Wow, so much has gone on! So sorry for my AWOL-ness, my internet has been rubbish recently and getting on with the phone is never fun so I've had a break, enjoyed the sun and am back all fresh. Looking forward to reading up properly on how everyone is. 

Whilst I was away, matching panel said yes so we are going to be parents to the most beautiful Baby Girl for real and intros start on Wednesday  Ratification arrived yesterday, now I need the matching certificate in order to sort work out. Things have come together so well. BG's FC is just amazing, she has been sending us photos of BG with our tomy album, she has attached a mini DVD player to her cot so we can read the bedtime story until we do it for real and apparently the transitional teddy was well received. This weekend is pretty busy, last few things to sort out and family and friends to see before our imminent lock down. I'm so looking forward to next week, just spending time away with my H will be a dream, however stressful it might be at times, the amazing end will be finally becoming a family. Intros happen to take place in an area of GB that I have loved since I was little, a lovely bonus. Anyway, must go now as I have a knitting soirée to get to, I'm knitting a blanket, funnily enough  Catch up properly tonight when I'm not sleeping


----------



## Macgyver

Doofuz - congratulations, I bet you can't wait   


Katie c - have a lovely weekend with your lo   


Frang - have you come down from cloud 9 yet or still up there? Congratulations again


Igtbam - glad your meeting went well only 3 more sleeps 


Afu - we have 3 more sleeps to mp and the introduction planning meeting straight afterwards. Everything is ready just    everything is going to work out.


Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow Doofuz,   that is wonderful news! You must be so happy and super excited! Not long now  

Katie, little man is home   Glad to hear you'll be keeping him   Sure the next few days and weeks will be scary, challenging, joyful and so tiring. The advice I'm going to try and give myself is not to beat myself up if I don't do things perfectly. I think we often feel we have waited so long and want it so much it all has to be just so. But it doesn't. Going out is good and establishes a routine. Hope you have a lovely day. Oh and please remind me of all that I've said in a couple of weeks  

Mac, Yay, 3 sleeps!! Are you nervous yet? We have 5 and I'm unusually calm. Sure it won't last though   Glad you're sorted and ready for your boy  

Fran, are you still celebrating?  

Baby, hope intros continue to go well with baby bee  

Newmum, how are you lovely?  

Love to all!!!  

I have just lay in until 11 which never happens!   figured that after next weekend I'll never sleep again so why not!! I arrived to two bags of toys on my desk at work Thursday and my mum emailed yesterday with pictures of all the soft shoes she's bought little pink! Such a lucky girl   this weekend we are doing odd jobs like putting batteries in the toys, working out how to use the pushchair (which arrived yesterday!  ) and constructing the mobile etc. 

Have a good one ladies


----------



## newmum

Well done Doofuz great news x

I'm good Lolly thanks for asking, enjoy your lie ins when you can  

Well today was a milestone I visited MIL with SS's DH is away and I felt so good, my two SIL had their new borns there and my niece is pregnant. I had cuddles from my niece and newphew and looked at older nieces scans without an ounce of jealously or anything. Proud of myself I've come along way, gone have the days I couldn't visit or walk in the room and run upstairs and cry. Cant wait for my LO to be part of our family x x


----------



## baby0684

Hi everyone. Sorry I not been on. Been intros, back to school for BD

Congratulations to *frangipanii* and *Doofuz*.

*-x-Lolly-x-*, wow, lie in! Whats that? Even if I'm on my own can only manage 9am, then i need to move. Bet you've had fun playing.

*newmum2b* well done. Bet you just felt so proud of yourself. You will be able to show off, and talk constantly about LO.

3 more days and Little Bee comes home. He is so amazing. He doesn't want to back to FC now. (I feel bad, but shows he has a good attachment to me). He follows BD around the house. Took him out in Mei Tai carrier. He loved it, was bit strange for me, but I will get used to it. He is very independent, everything needs to be finger foods apart from yoghurt, as he will not let you feed him!

Off Ice Skating today as Little Bee is having a no contact day with FC.


----------



## Frangipanii

DOOFUZ congratulations!!!!!♥♥♥♥♥ so happy for you!!!

Baby...love reading about little bee. He sounds amazing!!! Not long now and he is all yours!!! 

Lolly...loving the lie in..trying your style this morning!!! Not long now...how are you feeling!!!

Macgyver. ...two more sleeps!!! So exciting!!! What date do intros stsrt?! 

Katie...loving the mantra and learning so much from your posts!!! Thanks

As for us.....well from awful hangovers to a car crash it has been an interesting time since panel. The hangovers well I suppose it is good that it is out of my system! The car crash...annoying but it wasn't our fault and although a bit sore and a bit of an inconvenience there is nothing to be had from fretting! 

I was completely over whelmed by yours congratulations and love and support. Thank you all. I didnt believe it would go so smoothly! It felt strange as we had prepared for complete confrontation yet it was the opposite.  I am not sure that I am mentally prepared and there is already a clash with foster carer as she is so negative about the kids...in fact she doesnt mention little girl. Obviously hubby does when he speaks to her!! I am going to have to grit my teeth me thinks!! 

There is a thread on the parenting section... I have to say it helps me. and normalises my feeling. 

I am feeling terrified that there will be no bond and scared as this is for life. Omg really scared!!

Love to you all!!! Thanks for all the support. ...I dont know how I would have done it without you. You helped me stick to my guns and bare down to protect and provide for these children. Xxxxx


----------



## baby0684

Omg frangipanii. What happened with the car? Hope your all ok. X


----------



## newmum

Frangipani  hope your ok? X


----------



## AdoptionDreams

My goodness I've just sat for 1 hour and caught up with everyones news. I might add that many tears have fallen - so emotional reading your journeys which eventually lead to bringing your little ones home. Amazing!!

DH and I have our follow up home visit on the 16th. We're hoping to be alloacted our SW to start home study, I think they said it could take up to 6 weeks.

We have kept really busy making some improvements to our flat I.e fitting a new front door. I'm also starting home study work just now as there's so much to do. 

I wonder when we will be approved. I'm feeling so excited & anxious about our upcoming SW visit xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Fran, as if you haven't been through enough lately   you poor thing, are you ok? Must have been very scary  

You'll be approved and waiting soon enough adoptiondreams   once you start its a whirlwind! Fingers crossed for 16th hun  

Aww baby, it's sounds as if little bee is doing really well and you are starting to build a solid relationship with one another. It's so lovely to hear and what we all dream of! Thank you for sharing  

Look how far you've come newmum   it sounds a lovely visit, and soon there'll be a little lady coming with you  

Love to all!  

So busy weekend with a couple of lie ins thrown in   toys now have batteries, new toys out of packaging and put together, bagged up our old clothes and took them to charity, lawn mown, have weeded, scrubbed the patio, put together pushchair (I swear you need a degree in these things!) and have done some shopping. Worn out, shame I can't have another lie in tomorrow


----------



## MummyElf

Guys!! I haven't had a chance to read this thread for ages and Autumn is here!!! Well, in my book anyway! I know it's not officially autumn until later this month but to me once September arrives and the kids go back to school, it's Autumn. 

Fran - gutted about the car crash. Sounds like the FC might be a bit of a pain. Grit your teeth, get through contact, and get LOs home. Oh and take your own teabags in case they don't offer you a cuppa....I've heard some FCs aren't very thoughtful.

Baby - that's so lovely. Come the end of our contact LO was ready to stay with us, that much was clear. When she officially moved in she didn't bat an eyelid.

Katie C - I was like that in the early days! It would be 8.15am and we'd be up, fed and dressed. Not anymore! Now I drag my mornings out. I shower then get her up and give her milk. She then plays in my room with her 'treasure box' which I made her whilst I do hair, make up and get dressed. We then wander downstairs and have breakfast. After brekkie she plays in her highchair with a couple of toys or the lounge with the rest whilst I quickly tidy, sort the dishwasher, Hoover round etc. I then take her upstairs to get dressed. She's a very messy eater so always eats in her vest/babygro. Usually we're going somewhere so I can play with her before we leave for half an hour. I'd say potter a bit more  

That's all for now ladies....our panelly bits start this week and baby no.2 will be joining us within weeks. I'm a mixture of feelings with a fair bit of terror   but it's right for us and we'll muddle on through those first few weeks which will be tough I'm sure! Two under 18 months...am I mad?! Probably!

X


----------



## Frangipanii

Omg complete me post!!! Just seen recent pictures of my children!!!! Oh my they are adorable?! X z x


----------



## SummerTilly

Oh Fran - how exciting and wonderful!  Wishing you a fabulous journey and delighted that you've felt an attachment with the photos of your LOs  

Your advice about morning routine is also very helpful. I'm currently looking into potential toddler / mums and babies groups in my area as well as swimming lessons... 

Plus, am in the habit of doing jobs about the house in 10 - 15 minute slots so I'll get it all done when my LO arrives. 

Have a fabulous week!


----------



## Macgyver

Hi frang - that's wonderful I am so excited for you   


Lolly - I love the lie ins too, I am making the most out of them while I can


Afu - MP tomorrow    don't know how I am feeling, calm at the moment, excited, but I am sure tomorrow the panic will set in.  Lo FC spoke to me yesterday and said she was starting to get his bits packed in boxes for us, stuff his bp gave him and bits he had as a new born.  She can't wait till tomorrow as we have the introduction planning meeting straight afterwards.  We were told last month that we are planned intros to be 23rd - 27th but we will know for defo after the meeting. 
Last week at work and I have to train up someone and tie up those loose ends. So that will keep me busy.  


Igtbam - good luck tomorrow as well as I know your mp is tomorrow too


----------



## SummerTilly

Macgyver good luck for tomorrow - exciting times ahead


----------



## newmum

Frang That's wonderful I'm well jell of your contact with FC, we've had one message in a month

Well I'm on a mini spa break with the girls enjoying my last few days  

McGyver good luck for tomorrow

Hi everyone else I'm gonna jump back in the jacuzzi


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Masses of luck to Mcgyver and IGTBAM for tomorrow, although you will not need it by any means because they will say 'yes, yes, yes, yes please!!'


----------



## gettina

Will be thinking of you tomorrow icwtbam and McGyver.


----------



## newmum

Good luck ladies   look forward to your updates


----------



## katie c

good luck to the mummies to be at MP today, i'm sure it will all go fine 

fran - so lovely you've seen a pic of your LOs...is this the first time though?!

mummyelf - your routine sounds good to me  think i'll be giving that a try!

baby - glad intros are going so well 

as for us, well we've had LO home a week, how did that happen? things are going good and some bad, but definitely mainly good.  we've had a couple of meltdowns this weekend, one because we tried to get him up after a nap (we had it in our heads if he napped more than an hour the world would blow up or something  ) well he roared his head off. we wont be doing that again...

we probably tried to do a bit too much on saturday, taking him to a couple of events, one where MIL was hovering around doing my nut in (bad DIL  ), sunday, basically, if he could fall over or bump his head, and get upset, he did. one time he was trying to pull himself upright  and fell on his back, and screamed his head off. the upside was for the first time he let me cuddle him better without shoving me away. which is great progress. although my arm did nearly go to sleep in the interim.

yesterday, we let him nap, he woke up smiling and then _still_ screamed the house down when we got him out of his cot. we had no idea what was wrong, we just had to keep cuddling him and joking with him and eventually we took him for a buggy ride, and he cheered up 

i think he still is a bit confused. we take him up to bed, say, and his little head is flying around looking at everything. you forget they're little people sometimes and have their own feelings and personalities, rather than just 'a baby' to look after, and hopefully keep alive.  he must be wondering what the hell is going on...

but he eats well and sleeps well, so what more could a baby want?


----------



## Macgyver

Hi ladies, thanks for the good luck wishes, well we have just got back and our sw said it was the fastest mp she had ever been too we got a unanimous yes.   We got asked about 10 questions but nothing we were not expecting so it wasn't as scary as I was expecting.


We have worked out the plan and introductions start 23-29 sep and he comes home on the 30th if he is ok with everything. 


Wow don't think it's sunk in yet, I am going to be his mummy


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone


Thanks for all the good luck wishes. Sorry not been on went to visit my sister and my 4 beautiful nieces.




Macgyver congratulations mummy   


It's a big yessss for us to, our SW said the same thing it's the quickest MP ever. We weren't even in there 5 minutes. They only asked 2 questions. They said the match is perfect, and we r an amazing couple who will make fabulous parents. Which made me emotional    they all wanted our little man for themselves. But he's our little boy now. Omg I'm a mummy now   


Looking forward to tomorrow, we meet the FC and arrange the timetable for intros next wk. we meet him Monday, I'm sooo excited    we went And bought his nappies today, it felt surreal buying them for our son.




Love to u all


Lou x


----------



## Macgyver

Igtbam - congratulations to you too mummy


----------



## katie c

so pleased for you both!


----------



## Frangipanii

Massive massive whoop whoops and congratulations to Macgyver and IGTBAM.  how brilliant and exciting you must both be over the moon!!! I am so pleased for you both!!!!♥♥♥♥

Cannot keep up but have been reading!!!!

Yes photos were amazing, we did have some but these were recent ones!?!? 
19 sleeps till we meet our children. Sw has been in touch to say that there are some issues around both childrens behaviour now!!! Thanks great just what we wanted to hear. lol. However we knew we were taking on some issues so had a feeling it was going to be hard work. There is the possibility that they are picking up on fc's feelings. I know she will be struggling!! So we shall just have to see. We both have a year off to bond and attach so I am sure with a bit of a fight and some energy we can get this family working!!
Sorry for me post...still not ready or prepared for next week!!!!
Love to all x x x


----------



## baby0684

Congratulations to you both. It won't sink in for a couple of days yet! 

Had a bit of an upset yesterday. Little bee would not eat. I was omg he is going to go back starving. Gave him bath and bottle, but think they were all too close together so wasn't hungry for his bottle. Good thing is we alot better today. We gone back to basics. Puree/mushed food. Ate so much better. Plus we had it alot earlier. We been to playgroup to, he was a star! Fingers crossed bath and bed will be better too.
Tomorrow he coming home for good.


----------



## katie c

frangipanii said:


> Yes photos were amazing, we did have some but these were recent ones!?!?


oh right, i thought you meant SS had only just got around to it 

we only got some after MP from his FC, they had shown us a (not very good) picture of his months ago, but wouldn't let us keep it 

well we had another parenting fail today, we put him down for his nap, and based on the other day said we wouldn't wake him until we heard him awake. only i forgot to turn the baby monitor on (well, admittedly i thought it was on, the light was green. stooopid thing.) after a couple of hours mr c went up, to find him sitting there like the kid in the nspcc advert. 

on top of that he was sat in a compacted enormopoo 

i've asked him that he doesn't mention it to his SW when she visits next week  

lesson learned today...double, triple check the sodding baby monitor


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So many wonderful updates congrats on all the yeses. Katie C I am sure if he had been awake for more than a few minutes he would have cried so I wouldn't worry   . Baby sounds like all is going great too. Good luck my lovely Lolly for Thursday


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh nooo DIY, sshhhh, I'm getting scared now   ( )

      Two more mummies!!!   So many   and big congratulations to you both, and hubbies too!! Eeek, it's brilliant news! Enjoy every minute celebrating, not long now ladies, your beautiful boys are waiting!!  

Katie, your updates make me   It goes to show this whole process is such a massive learning curve and you'll all do it together. Poor little man having a bump, but glad you got some mummy love as a result. Keep up the good work, and it is good, great in fact  

Fran, lovely for more photos. I guess they are trying to pre warn you of any additional issues, but you sound fully aware and of course they will be picking up on vibes. Also have they had your talking albums? This could add confusion and impact.   to you. I though you were meeting your babies next week hun

Baby, wow, nearly time for little Bee to come home, how wonderful!   Another mummy learning with her boy, you sound like you are sussing out his behaviours and routines and he is one lovely lad  

Hi newmum and mummyelf, love to you both  

Well more toys and clothes on my desk the past two days, I just can't believe everyone's generosity


----------



## newmum

McGyver and IGTBAM congratulations       hope you're celebrating x


----------



## SummerTilly

Today I had a meeting with my SW and LO's SW and I have a match   The plan is for information sharing late September, panel late Oct and intros / home early November.

Dreams really do come true - am absolutely delighted and grinning from ear to ear


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thrilled for you tilly. I am not there yet but some of my favourite people are on here so I like to read this thread x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

And you are always wanted and very welcome DIY  

Brilliant news Tilly!! Is this your 16 month old pink?   Very happy for you, now the wait (and shopping  ) commences...!


----------



## SummerTilly

Yes it is   So very happy! 

Thanks DIY Diva - I've been following your journey and send lots of positive thoughts and speed your way 

Lolly - I've already indulged in a little bit of shopping - just basics - although from her pictures I think my style is a bit of a departure from her very traditional (and by all accounts brilliant) foster carers


----------



## Macgyver

Congratulations on your match summertilly.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Always fun to mix it up a little though right?!!   What we liked on this thread was pushchair shopping, it's a whole new world!!


----------



## newmum

Just got home from my lovely relaxing spa break and DH told me the cot bed is damaged   so going to have to call and get it replaced ASAP!! On a positive he has done the wardrobe and chest of drawers.

Tilly any pushchair advice give us all a shout


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

And newmum will give you good advice on making sure it fits in the boot!!!    

Rubbish about the cot bed   Hopefully you will have a shiny new one soon   great that hubby has done the other bits though   glad you had a lovely time. When is panel hun?


----------



## newmum

Lol boot advice   that's my speciality    

Panel is a week tomorrow   so hope I can get a replacement soon as intros will be 25th Sept all going well 

X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I reckon if you explained the situation surely they would fast track you a replacement


----------



## newmum

first thing tomorrow I will give them a call


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Good luck lovely!! Been thinking, I suppose this thread won't be around really for much longer as we'll be busy meeting babies and being mummies. Feels strange


----------



## newmum

I know very strange   we will be too busy being Mums and trying to get 5 mins peace in the evening     I will miss our virtual chats though


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Me too! We'll have to start a knackered mums thread


----------



## SummerTilly

Maybe we could have a 'matched' and 'hatched' thread as it would be lovely to keep it all going and stay in touch - especially as our journeys are continuing / beginning in other ways now?

Just spoke to my sister and she thinks perhaps change the spelling to be more conventional rather than ask for a wholesale name change which will still protect LO's identity and keep her heritage.  Am going to sleep on it. 

I have to say, t's like trying to read a cryptic crossword clue the way her name is written at the moment    Not sure how she (or anyone else) will be able to spell it unaided....


----------



## newmum

Good ideas knackered mums and matched and hatched


----------



## gettina

Excellent news from McGyver and icwtbam. Thrilled for you both. 
And brill update from you summer Tilly. Goodness, it's one thread to the next for you!
Great fail posts Katie c   I reckon he'll keep your shabby secrets.
Haha re the boot expert lolly. 
*crashing over and out*
Gettina


----------



## baby0684

Well, I go pick Bee up after school run today. And that's it.
Have got all my announcements ready to post for the distant relatives. Child benefit form filled in. (do you just send birth certificate? does anyone know?).

Good luck with finding a pushchair. Def make sure it fits in your boot! I had several that was a squeeze! Also check car seats. I was hoping for a 123, but can't as seat belts are older, so got a group 1. 

Would def be up on reading on how everyone is going. Its such an amazing time. Good to rant, share happy and challenging times


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone hope ur all well.

We had life history meeting today and it went really well. Lo fc is lovely. She bought a baby book to show us pictures from when he was born . He is such a gorgeous baby and soo happy  

We set out the timetable for introductions and were now meeting our son this friday! !!!! So shocked as didnt think it would b bought forward. They said the sooner we get him home the better. All being well next friday we bring our son home   still on cloud 9 and haven't stopped smiling since  

Lou xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I love matched and hatched!!  

Oh my goodness, Baby you have your little Bee home  

Newmum how did the cot saga go?  

IGTBAM that's wonderful, how lovely!!  

Matching panel tomorrow   Oh. My. God.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

x x


----------



## peacelily

Good luck tomorrow Lolly!


I read all your posts with interest as our DD has been home a month now, and is a similar age to some of the other little girls on here    life is madness with DS at school now, but we are settling into a routine...which includes both being asleep by 7.15pm every night so Mummy can collapse   


Peacelily xx


----------



## Starmaker73

tomorrow Lolly!!!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Good luck tomorrow lolly.....although u wont need luck, all will go great


----------



## newmum

Eeek matching panel tomorrow lolly   good luck lovely   one more sleep  

Took the cot bed back and got an exchange, didn't get an apology or any compensation. I'm going to write a complaint and see how I get on! Worth a try  

X


----------



## Frangipanii

Just nipping on to say to amazing wonderful Lolly. That I am thinking of you and know it will go brilliantly!!! Ours was supposed to be hard and it was easy so yours should be a breeze!!!
Good luck and much much love to you both x x x x z


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks so much lovely ladies, your support means so so much   Currently feeling


----------



## baby0684

Good luck for tomorrow lolly. It will soon be a distant memory.

Had an amazing 1st day. Bee had a nap in his cot (after falling asleep on me). Played very happily, keeps coming for cuddles, ate very well. Had bath and 2 bottles, then went in his cot, and was asleep after a few minutes (I was standing right next to his cot with my hand on his tummy). School run in the morning, and he does 2/3 poos all before 10am. Will be fun!

Glad that they took the cot back nm2b. Bit pants about the apology! Hopefully you will get something from the letter.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Good Luck Lolly! I hope all goes smoothly tomorrow and I look forward to hearing your exciting news!

Paul x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Baby, so glad little Bee is doing so well. Fab news mummy   And thank you Paul, means a lot you popping in   Really hope you are doing ok


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck tomorrow lolly, can't wait to hear your yes news


----------



## baby0684

Ok. Can't sleep. Bee woke up at 3 for a bottle. (normally goes through til 7?). He now fast asleep, and im wide awake with hic Ups! Agghh


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Baby, the joys of motherhood, knackered and hiccuping  

Thanks Mac  

Well just read our panel pack again and it says that we don't actually have to attend and questions they ask as can be passed to our social worker to answer... brilliant   But think we'll show our faces and give it a good go just this once...


----------



## Flash123

Can't wait to hear your good news lolls, good luck....not that you'll need it xx


----------



## katie c

Thinking of you today lolly


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Good luck lolly. Baby, know that feeling. Whenever munchkin wakes up she and DH go straight back to sleep, but not me we have had munchkin home for 6 weeks now so would be up for the forum you were all mentioning. At 13 months she is into everything and walking around like a pro. She has a fascination with the TV on/off button and likes turning it off in the middle of footy matches much to Daddy's distress I trained her well x


----------



## newmum

Hurry up Lolly   can't wait to hear your news

Yeah matched and hatched sounds great  

Greenie I'm going to have to train our little treasure to do that when the footballs on  

Been to see my parents today and bless my Mum we looked through old toys and books to give to LO.

Week today MP feeling ok considering  

Any news Lolly?

Nm2b x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi


Matched and hatched sounds like a great name   


Any news yet lolly?? Sure it's a massive yes anyway.


I've spoken to little mans FC today and he's doing very well. She told us not to buy any bottles as we can have hers just need to buy a steriliser. We bought his milk nappies and wipes yesterday. Feels weird buying them for our son    FC said he has now got use to being called our chosen name for him and keeps looking a our tomy photo book which he always smiles at   . It still don't feel real that we have a little baby boy that's ours, I feel like I'm dreaming. Things like this don't happen to me   


Hope ur all well
Lou x


----------



## adoptivefamilytobe

Hello everyone, can we join you?

We are due to go to approval panel in 3 weeks time. Over the last few weeks we have been considering the profile of 2 beautiful boys aged 2 and 3. 

We have met with thier social worker today and its all systems go. After approval panel the SW's are hoping we can go to matching panel a few days later to try and get boys home for christmas. 

We havent told any of our family about the boys yet so had to tell someone!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi adoptivefamilytobe. Wow!!!! Amazing news and so quick. We had to wait 9 months to find our LO. All the best for approval and then it's all systems go for you, soooooo exciting x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Copied from my journal....

So they said yes!! All of them said yes, we are the right people to be our little pink's mummy and daddy and love her forever    I cried, little pinks SW cried, the FC cried, DF sneezed (poor poorly DF  ) and our SW gave me a massive hug and said we had cleared the final hurdle and she was so proud of us! We meet our baby girl in 8 sleeps, I can't believe it   We are so overwhelmed with happiness!

AMTB, welcome and congratulations on your link... good luck for all your panels, wow, what a whirlwind! Thanks for sharing, we'll keep your secret  

IGTBAM is it tomorrow you meet your boy? OMG   How do you feel?!!

Newmum, your turn next  

How are our new mummies doing? Katie any more 'fails?!!'    

Baby, hope Bee has had a settled first day at home  

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! You know you are all super stars!! Panel were lovely, albeit late!!   We were asked 4 questions, my voice cracked at one point when we were asked what we were most looking forward too. When we were told everyone had hugs (well except DF, everyone avoided him and his lurgey!!  ) The FC took our pictures and talking album, she will have seen and heard us by now, so surreal   We were told that she is now cruising around the furniture and that the health visitor aged her developmentally at 14 months, she is only just 10   Her FC are wonderful and it certainly shows.  We meet our girl next week, I can't even begin to think how I will hold it all together!!!


----------



## Flash123

Woooohoooooo fanbloodytastic lolls. YOU ARE A MUMMY! Enjoy the next 8 days with your dh  and your lifetime ahead with your lo even more xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Omg congratulations!!!!!!! Lolly that is wonderful news!!!! I am.so overwhelmingly happy for you!!!!! 
Cant believe we both start intros on same day!!! So lovely!
Our children find out about us tomorrow!!!! Feel sick!!!! Havin our 'last' drink tonight with friends.....and they are coming to ours!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks so much Flash and Frangi   I know Frangi, we said we would be intro buddies but who knew we'd start on the same day   Enjoy your evening lovely, not long now, eeeeeeekkk!!!!


----------



## newmum

Ab Fab Lolly       

I'm so pleased for you and DF I'm holding back the tears

Massive congratulation Mummy x x


----------



## Smudgey

Fab news Frangi and lolly !! Omg it must feel amazing and so exciting !!!! 

We were approved at panel today ))) ! Went for a nice lunch after then started to clear out the 'spare' room hadn't dared to start till now lol ! We have a potential link with an 8 month old so we should find out more next week after ratification xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thank you so much newmum   can't wait to be posting the dancing banana to celebrate your good news next week  

Yay smudgey, congratulations to you too!!   Really exciting about your potential link, please keep us posted


----------



## Smudgey

Thanks Lolly ! It's great to have someone a little in front of us with a similar age LO potentially ! And I think we are fairly local to each other too ! Xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oooh I hear playdate!!!!


----------



## Smudgey

Ha ha yes defo !!! Lol !


----------



## newmum

Congrats smudgey   have you opened the bubbly?

Are you celebrating Lolly? Hope so  

X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

If that includes watching dragons den in my pjs with the cat and a cup of tea then yes Newmum, yes I am


----------



## newmum

Lol lolly you know how to celebrate in style


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Lolly massive congratulations to u mummy on ur little girl   so happy for u..
Yes it is tomorrow we meet our son eek I have mixed emotions as im nervous but very excited to b meeting my son    I dont think im going to sleep tonite. We only see him for an hour tomorrow so ots going to b hard having to leave him there.  Im going to b an emotional wreck. ....

Love to u alll
Lou x


----------



## katie c

congrats Lolly! knew you'd be fine! good luck for next week 

as for this...



-x-Lolly-x- said:


> How are our new mummies doing? Katie any more 'fails?!!'


how rooooood!  

not many recent fails tbh, mr c even managed the dreaded fingernails 

had a bit of a patient wife fail yesterday, we bought a second car seat (the model we got is discontinued so we got the new version for the second car.) anyway once master c was napping i'd said i was tired and just wanted to chill on the sofa with a cuppa and watch dallas.  but mr c so wanted to fix the car seat straps, so he got the old one to compare. anyway the FC had said it 'needed a bit of a clean' but he ended up upending it and a metric f*cktonne of biscuits crumbs fell out. i nearly cried.

admittedly he hoovered up the mess but i couldn't sit with it my house crawling with yuckiness, so got out the milton and attacked it. and you know they say 'oh dont wash the covers they have to smell familiar...?' well horlicks to that, in the washer they went. i washed it with his bibs and flannels though, if that helps 

admittedly i forgot to put the detergent ball in so don't think it had much of a wash as it happens. the bibs and clothes looked a tad manky, but i was so knackered i just hung 'em up to dry anyway 

IGTBAM - good luck for tomorrow. our first meet was supposed to be an hour too, we stayed far longer. that's between you, me, his FC and FF 

baby - yay for getting little man home, hope his eating gets better soon

AFTB - welcome and wowzers at the quick match!

hi to everyone else


----------



## baby0684

Congratulations. To your guys.

Lolly thats my kind of celebrating! Except not dragons den, maybe CSI, corrie, HIMYM or big bang.

Eating going better, he ate his tea, and didnt wake in the night, woke at 6.10. Chilling having breakfast atm, and he has eaten well again.  

IGTBAM, you will have to change your user name, to you are a mummy! Hope you have fun meeting LO today. Hope you managed to get some sleep. 

Katie, where did you get the seat from, how come it was so mucky? Well done Mr C fo fingernails!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone, well I didn't sleep much last nite so gonna b a long day. Can't believe I'm meeting my son today    it's all happened sooo fast. Feeling nervous, excited everything possible.


Baby0684 yes ur right I do need to change my name lol


Lou xx


----------



## Macgyver

I'm a mummy to a baby boy - have a fantastic day today can't wait to hear all about it later   


Katie c - glad things are going well, I don't think washing the seat cover will matter that much don't worry, I would have had to wash it too   


Lolly - congratulation sweetie    nice way to celebrate I would have watched ncis or Big Bang theory but that me   


Smudgey - congratulations at panel look forward to hearing your news   


Baby- glad to hear lo is eating better and settling in, hope you are finding some time to rest.   


Newmum2be - not long for panel girlie   


Frang - hope you and your Los are ok   


Sorry if I have missed anyone


Afu - it's my last day at work today, feels strange.  I am up early to bake a few cakes to take in. Only 10 days till we meet our little boy. Did have a thought yesterday 'what if he doesn't like me?' Maybe it was my first wobble.  But I do wonder   



Any way stop being    mac, you all have a good day and a lovely weekend


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Love the name change IAAM have an amazing day today. Enjoy your last day Macgyver sure the cakes will go down a treat. FYI I worry about my kids not liking me already and we're not even approved   so I am sure it's normal. 

A week today Lolly and Fran ekkkkkk very exciting x x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have an amazing day mummy to a baby boy. Hope you have a wonderful time, please let us now all about it  

Mac, congratulations on your last day at work! Cakes sound good, that's my weekend job for my last day too   All your worries are so normal lovely, we have the same. I guess it's fear of the unknown but hopefully all will make sense when we meet our  babies 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Thank u everyone for ur kind wishes, I keep looking at the clock hoping the time will go faster lol.


Mac I'm the same I keep thinking wot if he doesn't like me and cries at only me, will that mean I'm gonna b a failure   prob is all normal tho. It's a massive life changing experience that is happening to us. We're all becoming first time mummies so were gonna worry about everything.


Can someone advice me on wot to do regarding meal times at the introductions? Our LO only has milk at the moment but obviously the FC and ourselves will still need to eat at some point, do we leave the house to have tea or do we have to wait until our intro finishes for the day? Sorry it does seem a random crazy question  thanks everyone.


Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Lou that's a really tough one. I would eat big meals breakfast or anything before you go. Then take a handbag full of snacks and play it by ear. I think you'll just have to roll with the FC on this one. They will have to eat so surely that will flag up to them that you need to eat. I hope if you are there during meal times they will cook for you but there's no guarantee. Hence the emergency handbag or car snacks


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Thanks DIY diva that's a great idea I will have to stock up on snacks lol....I'm not one for eating much anyway but I suffer with migraines and if I do miss some meals it sets of an attack....the FC is new to all this as its her first time she has been placed with a child, so she's not sure of the do's and dont's but I'm sure we will work something out. I'm just a worrier and don't want little things to stress me out lol.


----------



## peacelily

Lou - we did various different things re food. If we were there for DD's teatime we took a packed sandwich tea for DS who would eat at the same time (obviously too early for us), for lunchtime we either arranged to be out and about or again took a packed lunch - and FC did offer to do food for us, just easy stuff like pizza. We mentioned it to SW who spoke to FC about it - and we also were reimbursed for meals out during intros.

Hope this helps. 

Peacelily xx


----------



## katie c

baby0684 said:


> Katie, where did you get the seat from, how come it was so mucky?


His FC. To be fair it's the only thing we've had that hasn't been clean so not going to fall out about it. She's going on holiday so had a lot to organise with that and her other foster children so obviously didn't have the time to give it a clean first


----------



## Frangipanii

Seven sleeps til I meet my babies!!!! Had lots of text off foster carer! Our daughter loves her new toy and wanted to take it to nursery and has been showing everyone the introduction books. She is very excited!!! We feel on a different planet today!! It is all abit surreal and weird and oh my gosh I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!
Cant believe concentrate on anything, hubby and mum been in tears today. We are celebrating 13 years of marriage today!!! And its been sooooo special I could jump and do a heal click! In fact I am going to my field now to put my chickens, ducks and geese away in my pjamas so may well do that!
Much love and happiness bubbles to you all!!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

hi everyone

wow today was amazinggggg meeting my son was the best feeling ever.  i had to hold of the tears having my first cuddle with my son   he recognised us from the photos and was full of smiles for us. i got to feed him for the first time and he wouldnt let go of my finger. we had lots of cuddles and kisses. we got to stay an extra half hour as fc said we dont have to play by the book and lo was soo happy. it was strange hearing the fc saying mummy and daddy but such a wonderful feeling. he now no's his new name and responds to it. his sw was there for half hour and she took some photos of us which she is going to email us them later. it just felt so rite and he is perfect in everyway. i am sooo in love with him. i hated leaving him there but we are seeing him tomorrow 12.30 till bedtime   

lou x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww Lou!!! Wow, it sounds the best experience and so full of love and   happy tears!! Roll on tomorrow, I am so happy to read your lovely update! Sleep well tonight mummy, tomorrow is a long day  

Frangi, happy anniversary lovely lady! It sounds just perfect. we are both less than a week away from our babies   Amazing!! Have a lovely evening hun  

How was your last day Mac? Tears? Presents?(!!) I hope you have been spoilt hun  

Well I got more lovely gifts from work today, everyone is so lovely   Then after work I went to an ex-colleagues and she gave me loads of bits that she had kept from her girls. my favourite has to be this soft caterpillar that had compartments in for nappies and wipes, creams etc. you carry it around so you can do nappy on the go!


----------



## katie c

yay to everyone who's had a lovely day today <wearily waves a pom pom in your general direction>

as for us, not so lovely today. i think it's totally our fault though. well, i know it really.

we let my mother and sister come round yesterday but i didn't realise the SW was coming that morning too (thought that was the day before) and on reflection should have cancelled them but couldn't cope with the fall out from my mother not being able to see 'her grandson.'

i'd asked if they'd come at eleven and drive round the block a bit until i told them she'd gone (as we're not _really_ supposed to be having guests etc) but they decided to wait at my sisters instead, 20 mins away. at this point it was 1110, i did point out they'd be coming slap bang in the middle of lunch time and my mum was all 'oooohhhh we'll get to see him eat!' FFS he's not a circus act!

so they rocked up at 1135, by 1230 there were no signs of them shifting, so mr c started master c's lunch, but because he knew there were people around who should be worshipping him  (master not mr) he played right up, throwing his food and not eating. they didn't leave 'til after one when i practically shoved them out as he needed to nap.

then this AM we let MIL meet us in the park for a walk, but after she was kind of hanging around in the car park saying FIL would come and get her but he had gone into the local town centre half an hours drive away. so of course we ended up giving her a lift, and she fussed over him the entire journey.

the fall out was he has been an absolute _nightmare_, refused to nap, kicking, tears, tantrums. we took him for a walk and he fell asleep, when i unbuckled his seat belt he threw a stiff backed tantrum and nearly fell down onto the floor had i not grabbed him. i was so scared that was nearly in tears.

luckily he ate his tea ok, then by coincidence his HV called to arrange a handover with the new one he's getting so i blubbed a bit to her  and she was lovely and said that he was just probably a bit overwhelmed still, he's also just at that age where children get frustrated because they want to do things and cant, and he can't tell you why he's fed up. she said her daughter had done the stiff backed tantrum thing too, in a shopping trolley and nearly took the whole thing over.  although they're little, they're strong and its scary sometimes. he kicks like crazy when he has his nappy changed, but if he catches you, wowee, it hurts.

so lesson learned. i can see why SS recommend lockdown, i wanted to bend it a bit so people could gradually meet him. i think in some respects they have to realise there are other people in your life and other things to do other than sit about all day. the mistake i made was not to do the 'gradually' thing. if you have visitors limit it to one a day, and breaks in between visits for definite. and the visitors _have_ to respect your rules. i just need to be a bit tougher and put him first, despite the hurt feelings from others. (and hell, they'll get over it)

tbh, i get a little envious when people say they've fallen instantly in love with their adopted child. i haven't and sure as hell didn't today.

still one good thing, he went out like a light. he's not a bad kid when he's asleep.  we had fish and chips and i think i'm gonna have a small G&T!

anyway, daily mummy fail story (glossing over the hee-yooooge one above  )...

master c loves those heinz biscotti biscuits, they do them in various flavours. anyway there were some plain ones with a picture of an ear of wheat on, so i assumed they were savoury like breadsticks. i gave him one with his vegetable mash for tea.

i then tasted one and realised they were sweet 

not that he complained


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys,


Yes last day and got spoilt, got two boxes of chocs, a bottle of wine, flowers and £100.oo in cash    was totally shocked.


Lots of cuddles from everyone and managed to hold back to the tears.  They did let me go two hours early too which was nice.  


I'm going to be a mummy to a baby boy - sounds fantastic wont be long till he is home xx


----------



## Jules11

Apologies for jumping into this thread,  we have had our wonderful (most of the time) daughter home for 6 weeks. I enjoy looking at this thread for how positive it all is,  looking forward to joining "hatched and matched".

Lou, congratulations on your first day as a mummy.  We had worries about mealtimes during intros, DH is diabetic and we have an 11 yr old BS so mealtimes are very important.  We basically broached the subject once we were alone with FC.  We agreed mealtimes for each day, some days we ate at FC house, some we treated FC and LO to a meal out.  It make it all easier once we sorted it all out without SW input.

Katie,  we learned the hard way to avoid visitors to our home. After a horrible experience with my mother overstaying her welcome by about 2 hrs and LO having a horrible meltdown we decided to only meet people on neutral territory for several weeks.  It was breakfast out, coffee out, lunch out.  All of which meant we controlled how long we stayed, where LO sat and how much she interacted with her new family members.

She's now more relaxed with others and we have only just now "allowed" any family members into our home.

Good luck everybody with intros,  take lots of photos,  I wish we'd taken more but we were so caught up in the emotion of it all.

Jules xx


----------



## katie c

Jules11 said:


> Katie, we learned the hard way to avoid visitors to our home. After a horrible experience with my mother overstaying her welcome by about 2 hrs and LO having a horrible meltdown we decided to only meet people on neutral territory for several weeks. It was breakfast out, coffee out, lunch out. All of which meant we controlled how long we stayed, where LO sat and how much she interacted with her new family members.


that's really good advice actually 

only my mother would probably moan like mad if we, say, met her in the park. she can't walk more than 20 metres without whinging 

she also had her lip out because i said we weren't planning a big family xmas this year. which usually involves us cooking and her sat on her backside. we said it'd be impossible to cook a massive meal with a (possible) toddler around.

all she could say was she wanted 'her first xmas' with 'her grandson.' what about our first xmas with our son? 

plus at 18 months he ain't gonna have a clue, and will still want his lunch at 12 etc.


----------



## baby0684

Katie C, wow you've had a bit of a day. Hopefully things will get better. I completly understand what you mean about xmas. Can you say to come round later on?

Hi Jules11. 

Our day has been really good. Bee has been good today. Ate very well for all meals. Had a nap in his cot rather than on me, (I do like it, but I can get jobs done). Did most of cleaning, apart from ironing. 

Question about visitors. Bee is amazing with ppl. Iv so not stuck to 'lockdown'. I have been to 3 toddler groups, and had friends round too. He coped well with them. Do I be honest with SW. Or just say nothing?


----------



## katie c

say nothing. my opinion with SWs its strictly on a 'need to know' basis.


----------



## Jules11

The question I ask myself with SW is "do they even want to know".  We've learned not to bother telling her anything we aren't asking for help with, realistically, LO SW can only help if it involves ticking boxes.  

We have just tackled the what happens at xmas question.  We TOLD my mum that we will visit for 1hr on xmas morning after we've done the "santa has been" stuff.  We will then have a very quiet xmas lunch and evening with just us and LO.  Honestly, my mum isn't very happy but last year, after being told we wouldn't have a match we entertained 22 family and friends.  This year I don't want to spend several days peeling various vegetables and I don't really care if my family are unhappy, we've spent several years getting to this point so I don't care if one or two people are a bit disappointed,  nobody consulted me at family christenings, births etc.  Sorry if it seems a bit selfish but I think us adopters have earned the right to be a bit selfish.

Fight for adopters right to be selfish (and have a little glass of grape juice)

Jules xxx


----------



## katie c

i like you jules. will you be my new best friend


----------



## Jules11

Katie,

Love the idea of a new best friend, in fact, after a glass of grape juice I love everybody.   

Hubby just asked if I have a secret admirer online,    maybe I'll even get a bunch of flowers if he tries to win my affection a bit more  

Jules xx


----------



## baby0684

Ok. Woke at 4 and will not go back to sleep! Not sure why? He had bottle, doesn't need changing, if I sit right by the cot he goes to sleep, but as soon as I move he is awake!

I can feel its gonna be a long day. Got bd off too. Who is great, but she just picks him up all of the time. And he hates it.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Definitely agree with the adopters deserve to be selfish campaign.  X x


----------



## Flash123

Baby snap!!!! We could have shared a cup of 'dead of night tea'. Lo can be fast asleep in my arms next to his cot, open mouth, dribble you name it, I stand up to put him in his cot and bang - eyes open like two huge saucers. When you get the answer let me know


----------



## baby0684

I will certainly tell you. Might borrow mums garden chair, so at least I'm comfy!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Total baby brain, I just washed the tv remote   still works though


----------



## GERTIE179

Baby & Flash - my lil one had this for ages. I put it down to security as when he's settled he's fab but recently had a little set back and resulted in us co sleeping for a night as he clung to me. If I slightly moved he woke up panicking I was leaving. I took it as a good sign that the bond was getting stronger as they are starting to rely/need you and that's scary for them. I know its not to everyone's idea but we coped by co-sleep in spare bed, sleeping in floor for an hour or putting travel cot next to own bed then they know u wont disappear. As they get more settled it reduces greatly.

HTH and I feel your tiredness as I struggled with that part. 
X


----------



## baby0684

Well Bee is lovely when he playing, but today everything else has gone out the window. Eating, ha, nap, your joking, and completly dismissive for BD. 

They say 1st few weeks are challenging, you werent joking. 

He seems better behaved when we been out. So trip out tomorrow. (was going out anyway). Or maybe i have more patience as were out and im not just listening to him whining!


----------



## newmum

Wow a lot going on here    I've only be away for a day! Had my leaving drinks with work last night.

Been reading up about lock down. Think we will do our best to do this for 2 weeks, perhaps Skype or FaceTime best friend and sisters and brothers. I've told my Mum she can pop round for a quick coffee as can MIL but it will all depend on little treasure and how she is settling in. We do have SS's 10th bowling party to host in the first or second week of intros so thats going to be intestingb 

Baby brain Lolly   at least it wasn't your mobile phone. I did that once and wasn't a happy bunny

Macgyver sounds like a great last day and even an early finish  

Baby and Flash how you feeling? Get any sleep? Agh got all this to come  

Hang in there baby I'm sure things will get better as time goes by

IGTBAM great name change   IAMTABB  

Jules nice idea about taking loads of photos during introductions

Katie c hope you've had a better day

Hi everyone have a good weekend   I'm looking forward having my hair done Monday for MP Wednesday  

Nm2b x


----------



## baby0684

Last night was alot better. He woke 3 times. Twice he just wanted to see me and then was asleep within minutes. Other time he had a bottle and was bout 20 mins!
Now awake, but wasn't until 6.40. So good night I think.
I did go to bed just after 9, just in case!

Hope ppl had a better night too. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Glad you had a better night baby. LO has a nasty cold so sleep evades us here. She is in good spirits but very congested. Off to Boots to pick up something for her. Have a great Sunday x


----------



## baby0684

Im off to Ikea to meet my friend. So gonna be a great day


----------



## Flash123

Gertie - in a strange way that nice to know. Ta xx


----------



## peacelily

Greenie - both mine have colds    I'm going to bed at 9pm to bank some sleep!


Baby0684 - glad you had a better night...it's all relative   


Hi everyone else   


Peacelily xx


----------



## Frangipanii

Evening all. Been slightly AWOL recently so many apologies if its seems selfish. I am following all your journeys but just haven't had too many moments to say anything. 

Baby...sorry you seem to be having a hard time of it. I think its just makes the reward sweeter when it arrives. But as I havent been in these places yet I am unlikely to know but I hope for your sake and all our sakes that that is the truth. Hope u enjoyed ikea!!! I love it! 

NM2B. ...leaving do...how fun. Was it lovely having all the attention on you and you baby!! How totally exciting!! As for lockdown we have told everyone to expect the worst and hopefully we can all be pleased. Actually in some cases we have said it could be ages. I am not sure I will last but I think it makes sense to start with. 

Lolly.....laughng at baby brain.....I cant concentrate on anything. I have to give myself a jolt to get it working. And so much crying! But we have only got five sleeps to go intro buddy!!! How are you emotions?!??!

peacelily, greenie sorry to hear about the colds. Cant be pleasant at all. 

Afu....babygirl seems hooked on daddy and baby boy is grasping saying mummy and daddy in context. Babygirk seems to think her toy giraffe that we gave her is similar to daddy because he is soooo tall. She also saw pics of us in wellies and immediately went and got hers so she can be like mummy and daddy. She also watched out for daddy in great north run this morning, foster carer said she was so excited and watched it all. Foster mother is being great and we are learning new things everyday. Keep reminding myself about regression and attachments and boundaries etc. So scared of a fairy tale because its not real but also scared of getting it wrong. Normal I suppose. But like Lolly five sleeps and then we will meet our futures!! Oh no more tears. 
Love to you all on your own special journeys!!!
xxx


----------



## Frangipanii

Three sleeps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yaaaay Frangi, 3 sleeps     Can't believe we will be meeting our babies on the same day   We have to wait until 1 o'clock!  I reckon I'll be up at 5am, the morning will drag and I'll have got myself worked up so by the time it hits lunch time I will be exhausted    But we can't wait and like you my head is spinning and emotions are here, there and everywhere!  i loved reading your update all about your little urchins, they sound delightful and it is lovely that FC seems to have come around a lot at present.  You must be beside yourself!!  Hang in there intro buddy, we are on the home straight now  

Oooh newmum, leaving drinks! I hope you had a lovely time talking all things baby girl    MP tomorrow, eeeek!  How are you feeling?  

Mac how are you doing, it's not long now hun, next week!! Ahhhh!  Are you all sorted?  

Hope the new mummies, Baby, MTABB, Katie and Doofuz are doing well, and also PL, our second time mummy!  Hope LOs are settling in and that the transitions are not too challenging (who am I kidding right?!!  )

Love to everyone  

So it's my last day today!  I am sat in the big office alone, first one in to show willing (and I log onto FF.... ooops!!!    )  I baked on Sunday so lemon cake and rocky road has been going down well.  I have a few last bits to finish off and then I'm outta here    I'm glad I have a couple of days until intros start.  It will allow me the time to do last minute cleaning and sorting at home, but not enough time to sit around and dwell.  MIL coming round tomorrow so that'll pass the time while she once again coos over little pink's photos and puts together cute teeny tiny little outfits!!


----------



## newmum

How exciting lolly and frangipani 3 more sleeps   go girlies   I look forward reading your intro update  

Lolly...How's the rocky cake and lemon cake going down? Wow your last day in work. Try to chill out and do as little as possible. Well we've got SW coming round today, she wants to see LO room and I'm hoping she will pick up tommy talking book and teddy. Also I guess we will go over MP tomorrow, eek 1 more sleep   still feeling calm. Had my hair done yestertday in preparation and also for the next 6 months, I get a straighter all over so my hair stays straight for 4-6 months without having to do too much to it. I am getting prepared for LO arrival in style  

Hi everyone x


----------



## Frangipanii

Enjoy your last day Lolly!!!!!
We are meeting ours at 1pm tooooooooooo!!!!!! Omg too funny!!!! 
Newmum2B so exciting about tomorrow!!! It will be fabulous!!!! Cant wait to find out!! 
I am currently doing the 'big clean' #sittingonfloorscrubbing!! We have friends staying for seven nights so not sure it will be that clean when we come back but my best friend said she will do it!!! 
I am sooo  freaked out by all this. And yes foster mother is being a diamond...at mo.... 
best get back to last minute prep!!! X x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Frangi, how funny, we really are going through this process together!!   Have you managed to get lots done today?

Newmum, the cake went down well! (gannets this lots  )  How did SW visit go?  So glad you are feeling calm.  I did too and while I was nervous at panel it was not like the nerves I felt for approval.  You will be great and will wow them with your super sleek hair!!  (take some biccies for back up, you know no one can resist!  )

Thanks guys!!  So I am DONE!!!    Everyone has been lovely.  Little pink had separate presents and we had many cards from lots of my colleagues so I really wasn't expecting anything much, but they really overwhelmed me!  A gorgeous card, 2 bottles of bubbly, a 'worlds best Mummy' mug and coaster set, and the same present for Daddy! An 'I love my Mummy' photo frame, and same again for Daddy! And a generous Amazon voucher which I already have spent in my head!    Also little pink has a super fluffy and cute cat hat!! It was lovely, everyone piled into the staff room at lunch time and we all had hugs! I haven't cried, I think I am too smiley to cry today


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Yay for finishing work! Fran and Lolly can't believe intros are at the same time what are the chances   Love it x x x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Lolly what a lovely group of people you work with, I can't believe they even thought of daddy - that even made me a bit teary.

Love to you both, I'm sure you'll both be fine. x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks lovely people!! Paul my team are wonderful and I agree that it's lovely they thought of DF, he is touched!! Daddies don't ever get enough credit!!

Talking of wonderful our SW is the best!! I got an email today saying 'hurrah, enjoy your last day, nearly there now!!'


----------



## Macgyver

Wow frang and lolly not long to go, I bet you are both excited.  Have you got everything ready?


I have been out today and brought little man a smart trike with the pennies I got from work.  But did also get him a toy box as the one I had is now too small   


I think we have everything now, if not dh will have to pop out and pick it up when little man is home   


Glad you had a lovely last day lolly   


Take care all not long till we get our little ones home


----------



## newmum

Just a quicker will you guys being using a cot bumper? SW just been round and said to check on Internet. I don't think we will but just wondering if you are? X


----------



## SummerTilly

Thinking of you Fran and Lolly - exciting times indeed 

So very thoughtful of your colleagues to think of Daddy too - I guess that some men miss out on the celebrations from their workplaces depending upon who they work with. 

It's a journey you take together (if you're a couple adopting) and it's lovely that they thought of 'Daddy'.

Thinking of you both and sending you lots of lovely and happy wishes

SummerTilly xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

SIL is an outreach worker and their guidance is not to because of risk of strangulation so we won't be as she wouldn't allow it! However Flash, didn't your little boy break his leg as he got it stuck in the cot bars? 

We are pretty sortced thanks Mac, just raring to go now   trike sounds fab!! Nearly there now  ^hugm^

Thanks so much summer!! You are right, I hope he gets something from his work but not holding too much hope. I'm glad my girls got him a gift


----------



## newmum

Thanks lolly x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Kind of pros and cons for both... a colleague has one for her little boy and has cut the ties really short so there is very little risk. So much to consider isn't there


----------



## katie c

hi all!

fran and lolly - so exciting! can't wait to hear your updates over the weekend

newmum - i read that the quilted cot bumpers are considered unsafe now for older babies as they can use them as a climbing frame and get out of the cot. you can get mesh ones though which are designed to collapse if weight is put on them. i googled them when master c yelled his head off one night when he got his leg stuck between a bar.  but tbh, he hasn't done it again...

AFM, well after friday's nightmare, master c has been great on the whole. he was out like a light on friday evening (thank everything that's holy  ) and woke up in a far better temper.

We had arranged to let mr c's dad meet him and took Julz's excellent advice and asked him to meet us at the local playground. he was an absolute diamond, he hung around in the background, talked gentley, took a few snaps, and only really spoke to LO directly when he said goodbye. my mother and MIL could take a leaf from his book 

We genuinely think the visit to our house was what caused the problem...because they were in his territory. he's only just got used to living here himself, and suddenly there are a load of randoms here? big mistake on our part. but you live and learn 

he's been a bit sicky and refluxy the last few days, i think it could be teeth related, poor toothless little one year old  . we took him to the dentist the other day and he said he could definitely feel them though. he also frowned a bit at a) him having squash and b) his dummy. to be fair i was never thrilled about him having squash either, however dilute, so he's been on water today. the look of disgust on his face when he drinks it is hilarious, but hey, he'll have worse disappointments in life. the dummy? thats a battle for another day/week/month <wibble>

he has so come on since we got him, even in such a short time. he has developmental delay, and was only commando crawling, he's now crawling properly. he kneels up to play with his activity table where he sat before, he's worked out some toys that need some degree of manual dexterity that he didn't play with before. he now hands you things and lets go when you say 'thank you.' and today i was pushing a toy car and said 'beep beep' and he said 'beee beee!' i thought i'd imagined it so got his toy bus and said 'ding ding' and he mimicked 'din din!' Thats the first time he's done that 

He then spent a crazy ten minutes crawling round shouting 'bee bee!' it was _hilarious_ 

and he's mental for those 'thats not my...' books. I got 5 for £2.50 at a nearly new sale, bargain. he especially likes the 'rough' pages that make a noise when you rub your finger on them. he now opens the pages and goes straight for the 'patch.' he cant read yet, but lets not push the lad 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah how cute is baby C sounds like he's coming on in leaps and bounds x


----------



## Flash123

Just a quickie, Yeh, our lo did break his leg in his cot. He put it through the vars and twisted it. At the time We were using normal material bumpers because they used them in the fc but clearly they didn't work lol. The hospital were 100% sure they didnt contribute in any way. We now use the delux air wrap bumpers which are fab (wished we had used them from the start) they are fully breathable and within guidelines . The best things to stop him putting his leg through though was a sleep bag.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww baby c is doing brilliantly! FC was right when she said his development would start to excel with mummy and daddy! You must be very proud   Also fab about the meeting with granddad, this is certainly the way we will introduce family in the initial stages, thank you for sharing your experiences (love your updates!!)


----------



## newmum

Thanks for the advice ladies. Will have a look to see what FC uses and will use a sleep bag I reckon. 

Another possibility is to cut the strings short like you suggested lolly

We haven't got LO a pillow? She won't need one yet will she??   think my brain is doing overtime  

Katie C, baby c sounds gorgeous each day more and more, how beautiful


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

No not yet hun, just snuggly blankets and sleeping bags. We have a lion king one for little pink, super cute   What time is panel tomorrow?


----------



## newmum

Defo not using a cot number now I've seen an article on ********,will stick to blankets and sleep bags

11.15 Lolly   thank goodness it's in the morning


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Definitely! Yay, I am so happy you are nearly there!! Isn't that all of us then?!


----------



## newmum

I know nearly there   think I'm the last  

I'm busy updating a little keep sake dairy for LO tonight, on how we are feeling tonight the night before panel. For when she is older bless she can read all about her journey to us. 

Flash 123 your poor little LO, I remember you writing about that now

Is it 3 more sleeps Lolly? We are hoping intros will start in 8 more sleeps all going well tomorrow and the ADM on Monday


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Save the best until last eh?!   That's lovely Newmum, we have the journal I have kept on here. One day I will print it all and maybe bind it for little pink   Yep, 3 sleeps   And only 8 for you, that is NEXT WEEK


----------



## newmum

Thanks lolly    and how lovely little pink has her special journey journal

Yeah 3 more sleeps, that's nothing at all. No more work either so you can concentrate on all those last minute things


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

And make the most of my last two lie ins like ever!!!


----------



## peacelily

Just flying in to say - Newmum2b - I don't think you're supposed to use blankets with sleeping bags (risk of them getting too warm I think). Just vary the layers that LO has on, and the tog of the bag    and from pillows from 12 months (though mine didn't use one till he went into a bed). We do use a cot bumper though    


Peacelily xx


----------



## baby0684

Hi everyone. Sorry iv not been on for a little bit. Glad to hear things are going forward for everyone. 

I have never used a cot bumper, and advise people not to sue them. You never know what will happen! Advised friend not to, but she wasnt bothered!! (at least I advised her)

Oooooh Panel tomorrow. So exciting 

Bee used a pillow at FC, and I keep thinking to put one in the cot. But I dont like using them in there, and he sleeping alot better, so gonna leave it until he goes in a bed.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Good luck Newmum!!! You'll be great lovely


----------



## newmum

It's a big fat yes I am a Mummy to a beautiful girl  

X x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Whoop whoop!!!!        Never had any doubts but am so thrilled for you!!

 congratulations mummy!


----------



## Frangipanii

Congratulations!!!!!!!! Brilliant news!!! Although as Lolly said...never doubted!!! 
Hope u have an awesome celebration!!! Xxx


----------



## flickJ

Congratulations Newmum


----------



## Macgyver

Congratulations new mum,    fantastic news xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous news x x


----------



## newmum

Thank you ladies x


----------



## baby0684

That's great news. Not many left now! Week. Its so exciting!


----------



## Frangipanii

Well ladies....we have decided to go a day early and relax a bit. So thats now 8 nights in a hotel.....oh and not having to get up early to the chickens out is a blessing!!! Two sleeps and the nerves are hell!! Xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow frangipani, you are off in the morning, getting all prepared and ready to meet your babies   we are nearly there hun


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sounds like a good idea to me a little R&R before the exhaustion of introductions x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

So exciting. Lots of love and luck for intros ladies 😄😄😄 x


----------



## katie c

awwwww. great news newmum. so pleased.   

fran - enjoy! looking forward to your updates.

lolly - if i dont get on in the next couple of days, hope everything goes really well


----------



## newmum

Aw good luck Fran enjoy  ;


----------



## Frangipanii

Thanks Alll!!!! Yep r&r sounds right!!! Xx


----------



## Smudgey

Good luck Frangi and lolly .....omg how exciting !! Xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck frang and lolly can't wait to hear your 1st meeting news    


Afu - it was ratification day yesterday but our sw is on holiday so no confirmation    sent an email but just got an out of office reply. I would just like that confirmation you know.    Not sure if to call the la and ask or just forget about it, well try to forget about it.   


Ahhh


----------



## Dreams do come true

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all lots of luck.

For those starting intros very very soon...enjoy EVERY moment, take lots of pictures and welcome to motherhood...the best (but hardest) job in the world!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thank you so much DDCT   So appreciate you dropping in to wish us all love and luck  

Any news Mac? Our ratifuication day is today and so far no news... given intros start tomorrow I am going to assume all has been rubber stamped and we are good to go. Do the same hun, no news is good news remember  

Eeeek Fran, you'll probably be well on your way now, or even have arrived. Thinking of you loads tomorrow, I'll keep in touch  

Love to all  

Katie, how is master c doing? I love all the advice on the food thread, |I am taking it all on board  

Baby, I hope Bee is doing well? How is he doing with his sleeping, or more to the point how are you doing?

Newmum are you still buzzing?!!  

Wow... it's tomorrow!! I think I am running on nervous energy and now after a mammoth cleaning session I am pooped   So cupboards cleaned and sorted (with the addition of Minnie mouse bowls and fairy spoons!  ) Whole house scrubbed, washing all done, finishing touches made to little pinks room, stair gates up, child locks on, house kitted out with safety bits and bobs, little pinks picture in the heart shapes slate frame we have had empty and waiting since January. We are ready! Just waiting for DF to get home from work now, he is finishing early at 4 o'clock


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sounds perfect Lolly x x x


----------



## SummerTilly

Thinking of you Lolly - have a fabulous day tomorrow - it sounds like you're prepared physically, logistically and emotionally  

Looking forward to hearing the next steps as you bring little pink home x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks DIY and SummerTilly.... I'm sure my cool calmness will evaporate as soon as I wake up tomorrow and jelly legs and butterflies will kick in full force  

SW just called checking we were ok for tomorrow.  She said she will see us at the meeting at 2.30 and wants to see lots of photos!!


----------



## GERTIE179

Just popping on to wish Lolly & Fran the best of luck for tomo. Excited for you guys and reminds me of all the nerves I had. 
X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks so much gertie, how lovely of you!!


----------



## newmum

Wow lolly it's tomorrow you meet your pink   bet you can't wait   have a great day and look forward to your updates if you get chance x

Good luck Frangi also x

Yes I'm still buzzing can't stop staring at photos of my daughter x


----------



## Frangipanii

In the hotel and in bed with chocolate cant get much better than this!!! But breaking down in tears in the supermarket was not a good idea!! But I feel better now. Thanks for all your support ladies. And Lolly I will be thinking of you and I will text you!!! 
Love to all x x x x x x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww how lovely, I've been doing the same. She has decorated the fridge and today I put up a cute little heart frame with her little face smiling out   When do your intros start lovely? I'll be updating my journal and will copy here too. I have decided to try my very best no matter how tired I am as this is only going to happen once and it'll be lovely to capture all the special moments of each day  

Glad you arrived safe and sound frangipani! Tears are normal (I hope, else I'm   too!  ) Eating chocolate in bed too   Look forward to hearing all about it! How long are you with your urchins tomorrow hun?


----------



## Frangipanii

Meeting them for an hour or an hour an a half depending on the kids x x x


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks lolly no news but our lo FC called to say her sw was bringing over lo tomy frame DVD etc tomorrow so I guess all is ok as they wouldn't do that if it wasn't.
I did hear lo gabble today. She told him mummy is on the phone say hello, and I got baby talk nearly   
She is going to call tomorrow once he has watched the DVD and tell me what he does. 


I will be thinking of you lolly and frang tomorrow


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

how lovely mac, happy tears!!

That's it, all at the children's pace, hoping for an hour and half for you though


----------



## newmum

Intros will start Wednesday Lolly!! Are you going to take anything? In going to take some biscuits for FC and family   but also thinking should I take a little present for treasure? X


----------



## katie c

newmum said:


> Intros will start Wednesday Lolly!! Are you going to take anything? In going to take some biscuits for FC and family  but also thinking should I take a little present for treasure? X


i took the toy pig for master c that we'd been sleeping with, and was in our Tomy photo album pics but that was everything.

i didn't take anything for the foster carers, what a good idea  although at the end i gave her some Molton Brown stuff, and a Vue voucher for the other children.

Fran and Lolly - so excited for you tomorrow. hope you can update us. our FC was super flexible and we got loads more time with master c than the plan allowed 

Mac - hope you hear about ratification soon, i'm 101% sure its a done deal, but its nice to know isn't it? 

well i spent this morning getting ny hair done while reading my kindle  while mr c solo parented. making the most of it while i can, it will be me solo parenting next week...for the next 11 and 1/2 months 

mr c tried master c with a morning nap this am as he's always drooping with tiredness, poor little thing. but that just had a knock on effect on his afternoon nap, where he refused to sleep. although _that_ had a knock on effect on tonight where he fell asleep having his bottle 

we are trialing and erroring so much at the moment. i have no idea where this child's manual is, i think it was left at his FC's house


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Great tip Katie, don't leave without the instructions book!!   Well done Mr C, lovely to hear you got some Mummy R and R  

We are taking the teddy we included in the talking album and bringing some bubbles in my bag too! Love the biscuits idea   I think our FCs will be quite rigid with the introduction timetable. Little pink is their first little one, although this is their second set of intros. They seem by the book people, fair enough I suppose!!


----------



## newmum

Katie C master C sounds adorable.. Don't we get an instruction book? Lol    

I gave our teddy that we put in the tommy book to LO SW already argh! Think will text SW to ask if she can get a message not to pass it on. ADM isn't till Monday so hopefully LO hasn't got it yet x x


----------



## katie c

newmum said:


> Katie C *master C sounds adorable*.. Don't we get an instruction book? Lol
> 
> I gave our teddy that we put in the tommy book to LO SW already argh! Think will text SW to ask if she can get a message not to pass it on. ADM isn't till Monday so hopefully LO hasn't got it yet x x


yeah...he is a bit. although i'm somewhat biased 

i wouldn't worry about the toy thing, i'm not saying the way we did it was correct at all, we got shag all guidance from our SW and just winged it 

i was going to take bubbles or a balloon, fab idea...but i forgot. oh well, he seems to have got over it


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Just popping by to wish Lolly and Fran good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you won't need it though.
I can see the forum being quite emotional after you update us all tomorrow  

Paul x


----------



## Smudgey

I am so excited for you both , can't wait for your updates tomorrow night , will be thinking of you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## Starmaker73

Good luck for tomorrow (well today actually) Lolly and Fran.  Hope you both have a great day.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

the day has come, wow, we meet our baby girl today   thanks for all the wonderful support, love to you all


----------



## SummerTilly

Thinking of you at this special time  enjoy!


----------



## Frangipanii

Yes Lolly here we are!!!! Nerves are mounting but I am sooo excited!!!! My little girl is so excited!!!!.
Love and thanks to you all.
roll on 1pm!!! X x x


----------



## Frangipanii

frangipanii said:


> Yes Lolly here we are!!!! Nerves are mounting but I am sooo excited!!!! My little girl is so excited!!!!.
> Love and thanks to you all.
> roll on 1pm!!! X x x


----------



## Macgyver

Thinking of you both    


I have today received the letter confirming ratification    now I can relax.


----------



## newmum

Aw that's great macgyver

Hoary lolly and frangipani x x x


----------



## peacelily

Don't think I ever saw our ratification    must have been ok because DD's been home nearly 6 weeks lol!


Have an amazing day today Lolly and Fran


----------



## newmum

I'm so ready for treasure.......... 

Today I have batched cooked vegatable soup and bolognese both in the slow cooker and cottage pie and chicken casserole in the oven

Thought I would get ready for LO arrival and when we won't have time to cook I will have meals prepared   well that's the idea!! Hope LO likes  

Going to do an on line shop and get that ready in my on line basket to have it delivered just before LO comes home, hopefully full of what foods I've picked up LO likes from FC

X


----------



## AdoptionDreams

I hope intros went well. So exciting xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yaaaaay, we have met our daughter!!   She is teeny tiny and the most beautiful little thing I have ever seen.  Everyone thinks she recognised us as she smiled up at us through big eyelashes straight away   She took a little while to approach us, we just sat on the floor and played and she crawled over and leant on my leg!   She then looked up at me and grinned before going back to the safety of her FC   I got cuddles later and she liked me singing twinkle twinkle. Daddy played peek-a-boo and she has an infection giggle and gummy grin! Later we blew bubbles and she caught them (and tried to eat them!!) She is so perfect (and I am so tired!!)   Wow, I am a Mummy


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Lolly congratulations Mummy!! Little pink sounds perfect xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Yay Lolly!!  Congratulations on your big day!  Fran, hope your day went well too!!  Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## oliver222

Congrats lolly


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You are, we need a name change when you have a second. Bubbles are a really good idea going to pinch that one I think x x x


----------



## Frangipanii

An amazing day!!!! Totally unbelievable and special and it was an amazing life changing moment! We met our children and fell in love. Got big cuddles and called mummy and daddy! They are adorable and it was a beautiful experience. They are cheeky, lovely, affectionate, cute and made me speechless!!  There will be bumps but the foundation laying is going wonderfully! Hubby says that he heard the best thing ever today when his dsughter said 'silly daddy'! 
What a day x x 
Lolly lovely to read about little pink. I am so pleased for you its amazing!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks everyone, and so lovely to hear Fran, wonderful days all round   and now bed (yeah I know it's only half 7 but I'm shattered  ) Loads of love to all


----------



## newmum

Aw Fran I'm in tears "silly daddy" how amazing must of that to hear. So happy for you both  

Lolly your little pink sounds adorable and so tiny how cute. Wow you are a Mummy   I'm so chuffed for you. Have a nice sleep and recharge for more time with your daughter tomorrow

X


----------



## gettina

hey just had to say how excited I am for you Lolly and Frangi   
your days sound so so special. 
hope tomorrow and the next and the next with your children are too!
gettina x


----------



## katie c

<squeeeeee!> aww, both your days sound amazing! especially having a child old enough to call you mummy and daddy, that must be fantastic.  master c sometimes says 'muh muh' but the last time i heard that was at breakfast. so he was probably saying 'more more' knowing him 

well we have a small boy asleep upstairs, just had fish and chips, i have a pile of trashy magazines, chocolate, the rhinos on tv and about to have a sensible mummy sized G&T. life doesn't get much better than this


----------



## Dreams do come true

Magical! Congratulations mummies!!!!!

Katie- come on you saints!  lol


----------



## katie c

Dreams do come true said:


> Katie- come on you saints!  lol


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Aaaah congrats to you both Lolly & Frang, I can't believe the day has come around so quickly.

I can't wait to be called a 'silly daddy'


----------



## Starmaker73

Awwww I loved reading both your posts Lolly and Fran.  I'm over the moon for both of you.......you're mummies at long last.


----------



## oliver222

Congrats Fran, glad you had a lovely first day together.


----------



## Smudgey

Your  posts both made me beam from ear to ear ! So excited and pleased for you both Fran and Lolly !  Sounds like you both had amazing days ! 
please keep up with the updates if you can !  

Got ratification today so had some bubbles with the neighbours tonight and we are sorting the nursery out this weekend eek ! 
SW is dropping of a profile for us on Monday ...omg ! Xxx


----------



## SummerTilly

Delighted to read your first meeting posts lolly and Fran  keep 'em coming!

So inspirational. Congratulations Smudgey and have a fabulous weekend everyone  xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks everyone  

Oooh great news smudgey, how exciting!! Keep us posted and have fun kitting out the nursery  

So we have had tea from our mummy and daddy mugs work got for us and we are on our way to our little pink, 4 hours today   Hope she is happy to see us!


----------



## baby0684

Wow* Lolly & Frang* your posts made me have a tear in my eye.

*Smudgey *, im so happy that you got ratification. Hope you have fun doing up the nursery.

*Katie C* sound like you were in for a good night.

Sorry iv not been on. Things have been busy here. Bee is getting better, he is eating and sleeping better, but he has moments that he just screams for no reason. 
I forgot how tiring it was on your own. Im managing to keep up with the cleaning and cooking, and ontime for school. Im quite shocked. 
Bee is getting more social too. He was very happy to go to anyone at FC, but then it was just me, which was nice, but it is nice to see him getting back to be more trusting.
Got friend wedding tonight. I have no clue what to dress him in. BC loves dresses and sparkles, so im used to that. Boys ? No clue.
Going to get my hair cut soon, not sure on chop or a trim. Will see when I get there.


----------



## newmum

Congratulations Smudgey and enjoy doing the nursery. Your organised getting it sorted but it sounds like you need to with SW dropping a profile off Monday.. How exciting  

Have a great day new mummies Fran and Lolly. Lolly I'm loving yours and DH mug. My last day in work I threw my mug out and a lot of people said ooh keep that and I said nope I will have a Mum mug when I'm back  

Katie C well life is busy with you. How will you mange with 2 LO at the hairdressers, what did you decide on? Fashion advice mmmm well when we took my 2 SS to SIL wedding we hired suits very much like page boys which matched me (not that I was put out they weren't page boys or anything ) but I guess it's a bit too late to do that. Does Bee have a cute smart outfit he can wear? Oh and a big well done for managing to do all the chores, you must be exhausted. Enjoy you hair cut and wedding tonight  

Well after my cookathon today I'm busy with the SS's this weekend, which will fill in my time till I meet  LO, 4 more sleeps


----------



## baby0684

Didn't have that much cut off. Looks bit tidier. Bee was amazingly well behaved in hairdressers. Tried to go in when he was asleep, but woke up!
Just ironing to get through  
Bee got some red skinny jeans, white top, and cute cardigain. Nearly bought something new, but I resisted!


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys, have a fantastic day lolly and frang.


Baby- great to hear bee is settling in well   


New mum - wow 4 more days I bet you are excited x


Smudgey - congratulations, I look forward to seeing more news   


I have just heard from lo FC to say lo is watching our DVD and smiles when we start to read the stories.


Not long now 2 more sleeps   


I think I may pinch your bubbles idea and will be popping out later to pick some up as we have an early start on Monday. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## newmum

Just popped into town and bought LO bubbles with her name on! Great idea Lolly. Think I might off been a bit OTT with her name written on them seeing as she's only 11 months  

Hope 2nd day intros are going well Frangi and lolly

Wow mcgyver 2 sleeps bet you're super excited


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Bubbles are ace! At work I use them in all my home visits and they haven't let me down yet!!  

Can't wait for Monday Mac and Wednesday Newmum, you'll be joining me and Frangi and I can't wait to share this experience together  

Had a fabulous day today   Our little girl has the most heart warming smile and when she is really happy you see her dimples! The FCs have been great too and have left us on out own a lot with her today so we have had quality 1:1 time with our daughter   When we arrived she smiled at us and was happy for us to sit alongside and join her play.  she sat on Mummy's lap for a long time and enjoyed listening to nursery rhymes.  She had giggles with Daddy when he blew raspberries on her tummy and when he put her down later she pulled up on his legs to stand!  She has been giving lots and lots of prolonged eye contact, trying to sus us out.  She kept touching my face to explore and put her hands in my mouth and tried to grab my tongue!!  She remembered bubbles and gasped when I blew them!  She is so dinky she had to sit on a cushion in the highchair, but cheeky monkey knew she was centre stage and didn't eat much lunch.  We got cuddles goodbye but when I asked for a kiss she shook her head and said 'no no no'!!  I gave her lots anyway!!

Tomorrow we arrive at 7am and will be giving her her breakfast and bottle.  Then  it's getting little pink ready before a trip to the supermarket with FC so Mummy and Daddy can stock up on her favourite foods.  SW called after we left and is happy with our feedback, she said she was proud of us and hung up saying 'bye Mummy', I'll never tire of hearing it


----------



## Jules11

So much lovely news on here.  Congratulations.

If I could have wished for an important piece of advice during our intros it would be to relax and give ourselves time to get to know LO.  During intros I was so worried about not knowing how to settle LO when we were alone with her. 

It takes time to get to know LO and know what each cry means, that when she asks for apple she means melon,  that "dink peas" means she'd like some juice and lots of other things that we now know because we are her mummy and daddy and have spent lots of time learning about her and how to meet her needs.  It's hard with a child who alreay has a way of letting her carer know what she/he needs, intros are an important start and over time we get to know each other and develop our own family language.

The first night LO was home with us I was in a total panic in case LO woke up and I didn't know how to settle her.  Last night she woke crying and I settled her back to sleep in 10 mins, I'm not a better mum I just know how my daughter likes to be settled back to sleep.  

In just a few short weeks all of you lovely intro people will know how your LO ticks and what he or she needs from you in each situation.  

During intros it can all get a bit scary and overwhelming but I promise it gets easier when you know each other better.

Good luck all,

Jules xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Jules, that's lovely reassurance and as silly as it sounds you do want to go in and be supermum and prove your worth!! Little pink is doing well with us but she is a social child and as a looked after children is used to lots of people visiting so I think we are just falling into that bracket for now. I'm nervous for when she visits our house on Tuesday as that's when she is out of her comfort zone, although DF can't wait as he is back in his and we get some alone time. It's all a learning curve for all of us. 

Well we are well on our way for the breakfast run this morning, can't believe it's day 3 already!!

Have a good day all, especially Mac, your final day of freedom   Although you won't change anything for the world


----------



## SummerTilly

Lovely news and fabulous sounding dAy Lolly! Jules - great advice that the real knowledge just grows as you get to decode your Los language!

Mac have a fabulous day today and new mum not long to go now 

Loving hearing your stories and looking forward to adding mine here soon. 

SummerTilly xx


----------



## Macgyver

Omg did a long post went to choose a smiley and I lost it.   


Well can't believe this time tomorrow we will be meeting our little boy.    Had a panic last night as I noticed the bear we got him was not age appropriate and some of the fur does come out.    I can't give him it as I know if the fur gets pulled and comes out he might put it in his mouth. So do I go and get another bear, otherwise I won't have anything to take tomorrow. Or do I give him one of my bears ? HELP what do I do.


Have a lovely Sunday guys


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Enjoy every minute of intros and look after yourself, I don't think anyone can prepare you for the tiredness not long now and you will be taking LO home forever

We have had 2 full night's sleep!!!!! Happy munchkin and happy parents only a few more wks and we can request adoption order paperwork....we are desperate for that day to come. DH is giving me a very rare lie I and taking munchkin out for a few hours, not sure I'll know what to do with myself enjoy your day x

Good luck for tomorrow macgyver x


----------



## GERTIE179

Macgyver - I gave LO one of my teddy's that has a history (and is suitable from birth). He wasn't that bothered initially but in the last few months it has became a must have at sleep time and he always asks for it. As he came with lots if teddy's I think as it was mine he's taken a shine to it. 
HTH


----------



## katie c

oh no mac, i don't know what to suggest! how gutting  is it worth trying to wash it, would that help? i know its supposed to smell of you and all that, but at least it may be safer...

we went for a whitebox session today. if you've not heard of them, its a photo session that's in the style of venture and similar (ie, white background, you all sat around in your jeans on the floor  ) my friends have used them several times and got some lovely shots. its £45 for 15 mins which doesnt sound a lot but is fine. then you get the disc to take away.

so you get some duff ones, and ones you need to crop where the awning is showing or something but they are A. MAZE. ING. mr c isn't the most photogenic, he's always got his eyes shut or something, so i'd've been happy with one decent pic of the three of us, but we have loads. and some great ones of master c, but he _is_ very photogenic 

the only thing that makes me sad is i cant show them off on ******** like my friends do


----------



## newmum

Jules lovely advice I will take that on board, well try anyway 

Macgyver I did the same with the first teddy I bought LO so ended up buying another one. I've already given this to her, well I think SW has passed it on. I wish I had hold onto it now though and given it to her on our first meeting. Do you have another bear? I'm just going to take bubbles. Take yours if you have one x

Katie C how wonderful, I know about wanting to share and show off LO photos. Can you whats app them to your chosen family and friends? X


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks guys, I will take my bear to him.  I did get some bubbles yesterday too.  He will have to wait till he is older for the other bear.  Our sw just called to see how we are feeling, and said she will call tomorrow.  I know we only get a couple of hours with him tomorrow but can't wait.  


Thanks again guys    To you all x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Katie how lovely!!   And perfect Christmas presents... or am I a bit early with that lil suggestion?!  

Mac.... eeeeek!!   How you feeling lovely?! Glad you are taking your bear  

Well we have had our own drama today.... little pinks carseat (9+ months) is MASSIVE! She is such a little dot so a think a quick trip to argos tomorrow is called for   As for today.... well it's been tiring but lovely!!  It started with Mummy giving breakfast and bottle, all was going perfectly until mouthful 8 or so when the response being the oh so familiar 'no no no' and that was breakfast done.  Next was a morning bath (so we could see and get prepared for giving her hers tomorrow).  Little pink was super helpful and rubbed bubbles on her tummy and arms! Can I just say that naked babies are uber cute!! Then nappy and play time! Little pink came to both Mummy and Daddy and was a very happy smiley girl   Next was nap time.  While she slept we looked at baby pictures and pictures from contact with BM, BF and BGrandma.  It was nice to see but very sad.  they look so in love with her, they just can't parent for various reasons, but i'm so glad she was so loved and wanted.  

When little pink woke up we headed to asda.  Little pink sat in her seat and was a happy girl bopping to the music being played over the tannoy   When we got back it was lunch time... this was much better and lots was eaten followed by two yogurts and juice.  After she was happy for Mummy to do nappy time and then we watched Balamory which she LOVES! She sang along to the tune 'buh buh buh buh' in a recognisable tune!  She then claps hands and looks at you to make sure you are applauding her efforts too!   After some more play and giggles at Daddy pulling silly faces it was nap time, our cue to leave.  She had kisses on the cheek today but was too tired and grizzly for too many cuddles. 

She is gorgeous, simply gorgeous and has an amazing happy temperament but doesn't feel like 'ours' at all yet. Intros are very strange for everyone and I am very conscious her little world is about to come all undone and we need to build it back up again and make it a safe, secure and happy one.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

What a cutie love the singing   . Sounds like you are doing amazing to me. x x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Lolly she sounds adorable x


----------



## newmum

She is gorgeous, simply gorgeous and has an amazing happy temperament but doesn't feel like 'ours' at all yet. Intros are very strange for everyone and I am very conscious her little world is about to come all undone and we need to build it back up again and make it a safe, secure and happy one.
[/quote]

Aw Lolly great update. I often think that LO is not going to know whats happened when we bring her home bless her. Unsettling her routine at FC that's she's used to and the busy house hold she had there to our quieter home (well weekdays until SS's are over at the weekends) but like you say it's up to us to build her little life back up again and make it safe! secure and happy one. How long do you get tomorrow? Will you have a review soon so you know when you are bringing her home?

X


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

She sounds adorable lolly. We too were really worried about bringing her home and undoing everything she knew. By day 7 when she came home, we had really bonded but like you, I didn't feel like she was mine and as we drove home I cried as I felt like we were stealing her from her amazing foster family who had loved her and given her such an amazing start in life. On their advice, we took her toys the night before and bought the same storage box they used and set up her favourites on the floor in our lounge so she saw them straight away. The other big hit was a ball pool, she charged straight in and it was a great bonding activity for us all. Now, she feels all ours and I could not love her any more than I do. Good luck and enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks Greenie, you've summed up exactly how I feel   They are brilliant but I can see through it and feel their hurt   I wish I was a stronger person but I'm rubbish and feel guilty. I know it'll be fine and that we are laying good foundations, but she isn't anywhere near 'ours' yet, but I can't wait to write a post just like yours in hopefully a very a short while


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva




----------



## Flash123

Lolly, nothing prepared me for how guilty I felt taking lo away from everything he had known and loved. He was totally treasured at his FC and leaving day was very traumatic and upsetting for everyone BUT he has totally blossomed. Even though he had the love and nurture of his FC family he needed to love and nurture of his forever family...and that was us. It is hard, it's no good pretending it isnt ( I cried all the way home the ay we brought lo home) but your lo needs YOU and before you know it you, they are 100% yours and would kill for that precious little person xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Hi lolly, nervous, excited, scared, emotional.  Naming just a few. I have packed a teddy and the bubbles ready, and got my clothes out that we were on the DVD. Now off to bed and try and sleep, only 12 hours and we meet our son OMG. 


Lolly, I know what you mean about feeling like you are stealing your lo from the FC, I feel like that too. His FC and I get on really well and we are very much alike.  I hate to think I am going to hurt her by taking him away from her as she has had him so long and done so much for him.   


I have promised her that we will keep I touch and lo will know her as auntie. 


Night all, and I will let you know tomorrow how things go   X


----------



## newmum

All the best for tomorrow mcgyver


----------



## Starmaker73

Lolly, thank you so much for talking time to check in with us every day and letting us know how it's going.  LO sounds adorable, I'm so happy that intros are going so well.  

And Macgyver, sending you good vibes for tomorrow.  Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Good Luck tomorrow Macgyver-wishing you a wonderful day! 
Paul x


----------



## Frangipanii

Morning....just nipping on to wish Macgyver well for today!!! Hope its a wonderful and brilliant experience. Congratulations on reaching this point of your journey!

Not going to say too much about our intros other than its amazing and euphoric however we are having 'expected' but not nice teething problems of the none tooth variety! But we are ok and we know it will get easier. Which with one child it is so so amazing! 
Love to you all x x x x x


----------



## Smudgey

Lolly you sound like you are doing amazing ! Little link sounds adorable !  

Frangi , hope things improve , sounds like it was expected and that your getting there and doing brilliantly,  

Macgyver , good luck today xxxxx 

Well the 'spare room ' is empty , I'm off today so painting it all , seems so weird getting it all ready for a little person who is out there somewhere but we haven't met ! 

We hopefully get the LOs file to read today , excited and nervous , could this be our LO ? Xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good luck Mc bet your little one will love his bubbles and teddy. Have an amazing day.  

Fran sounds like you are doing amazing and things are coming together x x


----------



## GERTIE179

Good luck macgyver - hope its all you expect t to be.

Fran - glad you enjoying intros even with the difficulties. We didn't have an easy time with LO and took a while once home for things to get worse before better but now life is very very good (with the odd set back as u expect in adoption land). Keep the faith and lean on each other.

X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have an amazing day Mac and I will be checking in for the lovely update later  

Fran, have a lovely day, you know where I am lovely so message away if you need too (and have the energy!)  

Fingers crossed smudgey, let us know, I'm excited and nervous for you all at once!!  

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. Today is our lie in day so still in pyjamas, drinking tea in bed. So excited to get back to our girl though. Hoping for a family walk in her new pushchair today, but first we need to sort the carseat situation!! Our teeny tiny little pink


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Hope you enjoyed your lie in Lolly and go on to have a nice day with your teeny tiny pink. Good luck for car seat shopping. Enjoy your walk  

Mac good luck again today for your first day, how exciting but he will love his teddy and bubbles

frangipani keep doing what you are doing and if we can be any help let us know  

Smudgey, good luck with your file? Hope this is your LO

Well our teddy has been given to LO so no hope in getting that back to give her in person but she does have teddy in her cot, aww how sweet. So I've got bubbles and a little teddy rattle instead for her. Wow 2 more sleep till I meet our little treasure.


----------



## Macgyver

Hi all,
Wow what a morning, we arrived at FC home and lo was watching us on the DVD. We sat down as he turned around saw us and gave us a massive smile. My heart melted.  After 30 mins if him looking at the tv then us and smiling he wanted out of his pushchair and he was put on the floor. He crawled around and came up to mummy and smiled before turning around back to FC.  We were then asked to sit on the floor with him and see what happens.  Well he held up bricks to me and we played for ages.  Then daddy blew bubbles and he laughed at daddy.  Daddy put the bubble bottle on the floor next to him and lo crawled over to it and gave it back to daddy as if to say, no I want more bubbles.  His sw then said see if he will let me pick him up.    Ok....
I picked him up and put him in my lap and he was laughing and smiling. Wow did I feel like a mummy.
Then it was time for a feed.  (We were not due to try this till tomorrow) but FC said he seems so comfortable with you why not.  I put him in his high chair and gave him his dinner and he ate it all.  Then I swopped with daddy so he could give lo his desert.  Lo made a fuss as daddy was to slow at giving it to him lol.
I got some lovely pics of daddy feeding him.


Then FC asked if I wanted to change him before he we've down for his afternoon nap.  Mummy changed his nappy and got him ready and put him down for his nap before we left.  (Yes 1/2 later than we should have) 
But we are so pleased how he was with us. And FC is over the moon, she said she could tell from day two of lo watching the DVD he had started to connect with us. 


Ready for day two tomorrow, we are due to take him with FC for a walk, but FC said if he is like he was today she is going to let us take him on our own. I nearly cried having to leave.  Both his FC are lovely and started to give us his bits to bring home.  And she said he now won't sleep without our blanket we gave him.


I can't stop smiling.


I hope your intros are going well frang and lolly, not to long now new mum.


----------



## Smudgey

So macgyver sounds amazing ! So pleased for you !! 

Got the CPR , two things bother me I want a bit of advice please ! LO is in our LA and BF live on the other side of town , but BM has no fixed abode and has been seen around 15 mins from us . SW said she is v low risk and has accepted the adoption order . 
The other thing is I've looked on ** and she has LOs name in her profile name and has pics of LO plastered all over her profile pic and ** , as has Grandma . grandma also has LOs name tattooed in a visible area . This makes me uncomfortable tbh . 
SW has said that part of the intros will include us meeting BM ? I don't really want to do this seeing as she is so close ? 
LOL sounds perfect in every other way , but feel like I wouldn't want her to know who I am and I feel a name change would be necessary also ? What do you all think ? Xx


----------



## oliver222

MacGyver sounds like you had a wonderful first day. It sounds perfect.


----------



## newmum

Mcgyver congrats on having a wonderful first day x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Wonderful day Mcgyver sounds like lo has been really well prepared x x


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks guys, it was wonderful.  I am total cream crackered now.  I thinks it's an early night for me.  Didn't get much sleep last night. Felt like I was a kid again waiting for Christmas. Lol.


----------



## Frangipanii

Just very quickly cos I am shattered and poorly!!!! Day three of intros was yesterday and it was pretty awful. Little lady is struggling with having different mummies. However today was one of the best days of my life!!!!!! It was brilliant!!!! And wonderful and I love my children!
Congratulations on a wonderful day Macgyver!!!
Smudgey......we had ******** issues and we are changing names because of it!!! Secondly. . We refused to look at childrens profiles within a 40 mile radius because of the stress and idea of bumping into someone. Would have killed me!!!  Stick to your guns!!! If it doesnt feel right it isnt!!! 
Two more sleeps Newmum!!!!!
Hope u r ok Lolly!!!!! 
Love to all x x x x x x


----------



## GERTIE179

Glad to hear intros are going well Macgyver & Fran.

Smudgey - that does sound too close for comfort in my opinion. I don't think the name is too much of an issue unless its really recognisable/original but the distance and BF being so open on ** etc would make me think again. Only you know if this could be your LO and what the future holds ie do you see you guys moving by time LO is school age as that's when the issue around the name and family is more concerning. But if you meet BM, then it may be a case of always being on the lookout. We were approached about a LO with similar conditions and we felt it was not a good match as we couldn't shop in local places etc.
Good luck x


----------



## katie c

hi everyone   

mac - your FC sounds a lot like ours. while in theory we stuck to the plan, in fact we got more time with him than the plan allowed. she said there was no point sticking to it rigidly just for the sheer sake of it. it is great having a FC who's so happy for you and wants to smooth things for you. ours was too (although she was very sad too, understandably) and i imagine that doing this without their support would be a zillion times harder.

lolly - hope you had a great day   

newmum - good luck, and cant wait to hear your update

smudgey - that sounds a tough choice. my gut instinct would be to be very very wary. our BM lives in the same city but miles away (we live in a large city) and tbh i'd be happier if she lived even further away still. we had two matches turned down due to proximity and i think that was wise.

fran -   sorry you had a tough day, although sounds like today has been far better. our intros, while possibly less so as our child was younger, weren't all plain sailing. there was some definite grumpiness, even sadness at times, and i mentioned before how he shoved me away more than once, quite roughly. while i know why, and of course he's only little and confused, it did hurt at times. but it has got 100% better and all being well it will carry on that way   

AFM - first day solo parenting!   unfortunately he got up at seven so however much pottering i did, he was dressed and fed by 8.10. i did resort to cbeebies, not for him, but to hear another voice in the house! at half nine i got bored and we went shopping, we went to buy a table covering, then to aldi and tesco. hardly amazing stuff but filled a couple of hours.

he was drooping with tiredness but wouldn't nap, the monkey. however he didnt sound upset, so rightly or wrongly, i left him to it and got on with some jobs. i even made a cake!   he did whimper a couple of times, so i went up then of course, but nothing wrong with him he just wouldn't sleep! i did wonder if maybe he was missing daddy? anyway, he's out like a light tonight, thank goodness!

the main news today was his new HV came to see me, along with his old one who's known him since he was born. they were both really pleased with everything, food, routine etc, and said the odd nap refusal is hardly anything to worry about. the HV said the only thing i must try and do is encourage more finger feeding and maybe start him drinking from a beaker.

his old HV was blown away with how much he's come on, and even said she feels bad that there was all the delay due to his development concerns, had she known this was going to happen she would have not have asked for the extra referals etc and we would have got him months ago. it is frustrating that we missed out on those months, but she was only doing her job and was right to be thorough. and she's not a clairvoyant obviously, and she said it often goes the opposite way in that adopted children regress not progress. 

oh and he got weighed and measured. so all the little know it alls who have told me things like 'oh he's tall for his age', 'oh he's chunky isn't he?' well in fact he's just under the 75th centile. so not the biggest baby his age!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Just got in.....   Knackered.... but had to do my daily update  

But firstly   for Mac, what a fantastic first day, I am so so pleased for you! Little lad and FC sound amazing and things look like they will progress well, how brilliant, roll on tomorrow  

Fran, great news to read, its all so confusing for little minds but it sounds like today was so much better and long may that continue.   to you and hubby!

Katie, brilliant LO is progressing so well. Sorry he is missing Daddy   Did Daddy get big hugs when he came home?  

Smudgey, my advise will be don't try and make it fit is it doesn't feel right. You will the first profile to be the one, but if it isn't there are others and you will know when you find your LO. Big   to you while you decide what to do  

Love to everyone!!  

I must say I've had the best day, and I am confident in saying DF has too!!   We arrived to massive gummy grins and she crawled to us for cuddles! We headed out with FCs to the shops and split up once there, this meant a whole hour and half with our baby girl, and proper family of 3   Little pink rode in her new purple pushchair and charmed the world   Daddy kept anting to push, he was so proud and as much as I wanted to I let him as the image just melted my heart   We took little pink to see the rabbits and fish in pets at home. I took her out of her pushchair for a closer look and she followed the fish round the tank!! She did well out of the trip and was treated to a new toy and two pairs of shoes!! We had the pushchair facing Mummy and Daddy and chatted with her and she babbled back. Super adorable!! She seemed relaxed with us and didn't look for FCs once, although admittedly was delighted to see them when we returned to the car, but totally understandable and normal.  

When we got home Daddy changed his first nappy, but was a little slow meaning you wiggled all over the mat!! Mummy had to sing to distract you and Daddy succeeded in the end   Next was bubbles! So much giggling and passing the bubble pot back to Daddy to request more! Mummy then fed you dinner and you ate up well! The 3 of us snuggled and watched in the night garden before bath, bottle and bed. I am falling so in love with my little pink!  

Our SW rang on the way back (after collecting a maxi cosy from a very generous friend!) She is delighted with our accounts of how it's all going, but had to ask us if we wanted to proceed (as it's the review meeting tomorrow!!) Had to ask twice what she had said..... ummmmm YES   So tomorrow is review at 10 o'clock and then a trip to your new home! can't wait until the morning


----------



## katie c

Well we had a baby and bee night last night <weep>

Master C woke up at quarter to four. I mean proper awake not just a whimper. Then when me c went to settle him, he just cried when he left the room (master not mr)

Changed his nappy, not that. Tried cuddling him, we initially went sleepy but then just woke up and was kicking and struggling to get down. I genuinely think if we'd dressed him he would have been ready for the day. But I wasn't.

Me C tried to settle him again and again he was fine til he was left alone. Eventually mr c just stayed there with his hand on the masters back and he finally dropped off. At 5.20 <sob>

He's had a lovely lie in til 840, alright for some...

Seems ok this morning so don't know what that was about. Mr c not being here? The HVs coming to the house? Attachment issues? Or just being a baby?

Anyway I hope it was a one off!


----------



## GERTIE179

Hi Katie,
It's hard to know but we always had that - initially same pattern for a few nights now just the one - if new visitor to house or SW/HV etc. lil man is older than master c but I think they work out lots of stuff at night.
Poppets mummy had this too and we just did co sleep on those nights (had one last night so know the dreaded tiredness). Did mr c just go back to work? It might be why he was more clingy when he went to settle him as I find lil man can do this if one if us isn't about for bedtime routine, he wants the person who didn't put him down if that makes sense.

Hugs and caffeine being sent via cyber waves x


----------



## peacelily

Katie - was he overtired perhaps? I'm just getting used to DD's foibles, but certainly DS wouldn't sleep so well if he hadn't as much sleep during the day...the old "sleep breeds sleep" saying.  Teething? Got a cold? We've had an awful lot of 4-5am mornings recently, more often than not she'll go back to sleep but it means we're shattered as we don't, and she often wakes DS up which means a tired schoolboy    


I think we underestimate how unsettling the move can be. How long has Master C been with you? DD has been with us 6 weeks.


Love reading Fran, Lolly and Macgyver's intro updates   


Peacelily xx


----------



## SummerTilly

Dear all - am away at the moment on a little pre-mummy mini break so have just logged on and delighted to hear all your progress Lolly, Mac and Fran 

Smudgey - it's got to be right for you - you can change the name - what does your instinct tell you?  Remember, your little one is out there and however tempting it may be to go with the first profile, trust how you are feeling  

I'm looking forward to hearing more updates and loving the sound of 'gummy smiles'

Plus, those bubbles sure do sound like a hit too xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hope Master C sleeps better tonight  . 
Lolly little pink is doing brilliantly 
McGyver hope that day 2 has been just as successful x x


----------



## newmum

Great update Lolly how dud today's trip to your home and review go?

Katie C hope master C sleeps better tonight. How's he been today, bless. The HV report seems really positive  

How's day 2 been macgyver? Did you go for your walk?

Hope intros are going ok Frangipani  

Smudgey personally it's too close for me but it's up to you, I think you will know if this is your LO. What have you decided to do?

Hi all well tomorrow is the day I meet our daughter


----------



## katie c

peace lily, over tiredness definitely could have been a factor too. he didnt nap at all yesterday 

he barely napped today either <weep> we went to ikea for lunch then i dropped round at a friends but he fell asleep in the car. rather than take him home and wake him in order to put him down, i left him sleeping on my friends drive and had a coffee. he only slept for an hour, maybe less, but better than nothing.

he went down really well tonight but he does every night. just so hope he sleeps ok, not only for us  but we have a paed appointment at 9am so need him to get up at a reasonable time!


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys

Sorry it's a late one, but have only just got in.

Today went well, we had a few tears at meal time as he was tired, hungry and needed a nappy change bless him.
We ended up just doing the nappy change and he had his dessert. We then went for a lovely walk and the FC took some pics of us as a 'family'. We got back and tried again with his dinner which he did eat. We then put him down for a nap. He only slept for 1/2 hour bless. Then it was in his walker for a run up and down the room, boy can he go fast. (Reminds me that I have to pick a walker up on Thursday). Then mummy and daddy sat with him to watch tv cartoons for 15 mins before he wanted to go out in the garden. Daddy took him out and played with him in the garden while mummy picked up all his toys. He was starting to get tired but would not give in. So mummy made animal noises to match his book. I did get a few giggles and smiles. Then it was time to go, we said goodbye and I was standing by the car and FC was holding him. Then he raised his arms out I me. FC asked if he wanted to go to mummy and he held his arms out again. So I took him and held him while daddy loaded the car. And then handed him back to FC. Can't believe he is being so good.

Today feel so tired. Don't know what we are going to be like tomorrow as it's an all day and an early start on Thursday  

We will get an early finish Thursday as we have the half way meeting. I think we are going to need it lol.

New mum- good luck tomorrow can't wait to hear all about it.
Lolly and frang - hope everything is going ok xx
Katie c -  Maybe he was just overtired as summertilly said, our sw sad co day that there maybe times our lo will cry and will take time to settle and there will be no reason. She said it's just him settling in and not to worry, I hope you get a better night tonight. X

I will try and get on tomorrow but will only have my mobile as staying in a hotel for the night, but if not will let you know Thursday xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

Hi everyone. ...

So sorry not been on for a while but been soo busy.

Lots has happened on here congratulations to all u mummies who have now met ur children.  Its an amazing feeling.

Well...our son came home last Friday and its been fabulous   the introductions went great. Fc left us alone with him from day one as he recognised us from our talking photo book and felt comfortable with us from. Day one.  Each day she aloud us extra time with him as felt we should b spending longer as he has took to us so well. Anyway the friday came and wot an emotional day, I was in tears as knew my son was coming home, the fc was upset to b saying bye to him but happy hes going to a wonderful family.  Our sw was also crying and said it was the best match ever. Well our son settled in from day one. He gpes to bed brilliantly and sleeps all nite.  His kisses and cuddles are amazing.  He now nos whos mummy and daddy and he smiless at us. Hes very clingy with us and likes to no were always around.  We have started introducing him to lots of different foods and he loves it. He seems to have come out of his shell more now hes home. He has learnt to sit up unaided to and is trying to crawl so hard so not long and he'll b of lol... we love family walks and everyone says how gorgeous he is and how he looks like his mummy and daddy   crazy how ppl who dont no us say he looks like us...life is so perfect now and I couldn't b more happier. We r a family of 3 and its amazing. I feel so complete. 29th November we are putting in our application for adoption order to b granted and their hoping to have it completed by January....

Anyway I've rambles on to much. Hope ur all well.
Love to u all
Lou x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

MacGyver, what a lovely update, brilliant for day 2 hun  

IAMTABB, so happy for you, it all sounds wonderful and I can tell how in love with your son you are  

Frangi, hope you have had a good day with your urchins today  

Katie, oh dear, sleep deprivation is so hard, I really hope you get a good night tonight  

Newmum, OMG, it's TOMORROW!!!!!!      

Love to all   So here is day 5....

Awww thank you lovely ladies  

Just got in.... I've hit a wall.... I am so so tired! 13 hours a review meeting and over 160 miles in a day will do that though I guess! I cried in Tesco carpark, I cried thinking about how much the foster carers will miss little pink, I cried when a lovely friends sent me a beautiful adoption poem, but no tears in front of little pink, so success!!  

Today we arrived and played until 10 o'clock when people started arriving for the review meeting. Mummy got you down for a sleep so we could meet without all the social workers cooing over you!! The meeting went brilliantly and it was nice to hear the foster carers say she is doing better than they had expected   So placement day is officially confirmed for Friday!  

Next Mummy and Daddy went home and made the sitting room baby paradise with all your new toys!   You arrived a little after and took it all in your stride, looking around and crawling to explore. We showed you your new room and you loved the wall stickers, shouting 'ahhh ahhh' when you saw the monkey, Daddy was super impressed with your animal sounds!! The foster carers said you were a very lucky girl and it made our day  

Once you were settled with Mummy the foster carers snuck off and you continued playing happily for about 20 minutes. Then you crawled to the stairgate and started shouting (for them I think  ) Mummy distracted you with some carrot puff snacky things and after that you were full of smiles and giggles for the rest of the afternoon.  You had some tea in your new highchair and then it was back to the foster carers. Little pink.... you fell asleep!   At 5.30pm.... uh oh!! Mummy tried all her tricks but the car journey was too long and you couldn't last.  We woke you up and you were again smiling back at us, wish Daddy was that happy when he wakes up!!  

We played outside for a bit before you fell forward and bumped your head on the decking   Cue tears and scream for a loooong time, we felt so terrible.  Mummy consoled you for a while but really you just wanted your foster carers, which admittedly is hard, but totally understandable.  Once you'd settled Mummy and Daddy did your bath, you were very happy splashing about, although weren't so keen to have your hair washed!!  After that it was jim-jams and bottle time. The late sleep meant after the bottle you started throwing your dummy at Mummy and giggling, obviously in no mood to sleep! After a while we all decided it was best for Mummy and Daddy to go as it was all becoming a bit of a silly game!  The foster carers gave us a present from their daughter, some food, gorgeous clothes, your cups, some gifts from your first Christmas, your red book, and the wrist bands from the hospital when you were born. It's all getting very emotional...  

Anyway tomorrow we are picking you up at 9 and you come to Mummy and Daddy's all day! (poor little kitten!) We can't wait to see you, but until then we need to sleep!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Wow everything sounds wonderful igtbam and lolly thank you for the updates I love reading them x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Have a magical day Newmum!! Make sure you update us all later, can't believe we are all doing this together   Love to you and hubby and me course your little treasure


----------



## Frangipanii

Just wanted to wish Newmum a wonderful day!!!!!! Much love to you!! X x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thinking of you today Newmum
Xxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Thanks ladies just on our way eeek


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-




----------



## GERTIE179

Hope it's a good day new mum x


----------



## Smudgey

Sorry I haven't been on were away at my friends hubby's funeral yesterday :-( 

We have left a message for SW to ring us re LO , we really feel she is a perfect match as long as we can change her name and I don't have to meet BM , so we will see what happens , I'm a firm believer in fate , if she is the one then it will be right , if she isn't then it won't be  trying to keep positive . Can't stop thinking about her !


----------



## newmum

Smudgey I'm sorry to hear about your friends 

We've had a great morning playing and meeting LO she's gorgeous and very nosey, not shy at all a real character 


She's quite small bless but also long! She's very strong though and because of her size you forget her age sometimes and like you lolly a new car seat is needed 

We've taken some photos and going back this afternoon for more fun


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi everyone. Lovely to hear all of your introduction updates. Meeting LO for first time is truly magical and it just gets better and better. Keep the updates coming.

AFU, yesterday munchkin and I met up with a group of adoption mummies and their LOs which was set up by SWs. It was so lovely especially as 3 of us were on the same prep course. We are going to meet up at least every other week. Felt so nice as there were none of the awkward feelings when people start talking about birth and deciding who to tell etc. we've been getting out to groups and have bumped into old friends so lots of numbers swapped and coffee plans made. I feel like we've really turned a corner this week. Munchkin fed herself properly for first time today and I couldn't have been a prouder mummy, so much so that I videoed her and sent it to DH and grandparents 

Sorry for me post, was just nice to share. Take care my lovelies x


----------



## baby0684

Wow, it takes a while to catch up with you all!

Glad introductions are going well. Its nice to hear (read).

Katie C, im so sorry for the disruption in sleep. I hope it gets better soon for you.

Greeniepop iv been to several playgroups. He enjoys it, but I have found it a bit hard. Cant really say that I been having a hard time with eating and sleeping, as im not sure they would understand. Have found a couple of adoption groups going on. But they are not until end of October (Just missed September)

Sorry about the funeral smudgey. Like you say if LO is meant to be it will. Fingers crossed for you.

Wow lolly, thats alot of miles. I was tired after max 90 miles! 

AFM - things are going alot better. Bee is eating, and sleeping better at night, just refuses to go for a nap during the day, unless we out in the car and he falls asleep (whats with babies and cars?)
He has lost a bit of weight, but SW and HV are ok. (im just thinking they are trying to make me feel better)
He gets very jealous if im doing something with his sister. And screams the house down if I dare leave the room! 
Im getting used to not having as much sleep. And still getting along with the chores (I so need to mow the lawn though (might be a a job that I need to do with him in his Mei Tai carrier)) I love my garden, but takes at least 1 1/2 to mow! Need a ride on one  

If anyone would like to add me on Fbook PM me. I can stay more up to date on there!


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys 

Just got Back to the hotel, today was lovely. We took lo to tbey sea front and was out with just mummy and daddy.for there hours. He was so good.then back to fc house for a play time and his bath. Poor lo was so tired he didn't Want his dinner and got upset. This made me upset as I said to the fc am I doing something wrong. She said No he is over tired and hungry but to tired to eat. I did feel horrible. He went down an hour before he normally does bless him. Must have been the sea air. We were due to leave but fc asked us to stay for dinner which we did and had a lovely time. Got some lovely pics of lo he loves the camera.
early start tomorrow,   got to be there for 5am 
So I am off to bed.glad to read everyones intros are going well xx


----------



## katie c

evening. man i'm weary. is five to nine too early to go to bed? 

mac and newmum -  yay, sounds like you've both had great days

baby - funny, mr c has starting doing the screaming when we leave to room thing. he did it the other night, and again when he napped/went to bed tonight. it's <bad mummy> _very_ irritating <bad mummy> and tbh both times i left him for a couple of minutes and he stopped. our sons are about the same age i think, it seems like they're mirroring a lot of each others habits!

greenie - the group sounds worthwhile. i think we have an adoption group too but its not often. unsurprisingly my SW hasn't given me any info though 

as for me - proud mummy moment coming up 

we had master c's paed assessment and other than being a bit behind on gross motor skills (just because he's not trying to pull himself to standing) and slightly more behind on fine motor skills (as he doesnt use a pincer grip a lot and tends to swipe things) he's now considered age appropriate for all his development. 

we are being refered for physiotherapy as a precaution, but the doc imagines we'll probably just be given some exercises to do with him ourselves rather than anything formal. she's recommended more finger food <weep> and crayons <double weep. my house!> to encourage him to use his grip more. but she said the delay was nothing to be worried about, whereas before the matching panel when they cancelled it for further tests, he was something like 50% what he should have been.

she said he has so come on since he came to us, i did say that the basis was with his FC though who worked so hard with him, and in fact only pulled back a bit when she knew he was definitely coming to us so we could be the ones to bring him on rather than her. the doctor said our FC sounds like a very wise woman 

i'm so pleased and relieved. oh and another good thing...the paed recommended i take him to mum and toddlers groups for a bit of peer pressure/example from other children. i did say that SS didn't think they were a good idea due to bonding issues etc, and she rolled her eyes a bit and said well its not like i'm going to be dumping him in a creche and going off for a coffee. as long as i go to a group, make sure no one intervenes for any care issues (which i doubt they'd do anyway) and i keep nearby so he can see me, she sees no issues. so i'll be telling SS this when i see them next 

and in other happy news he has napped today thank everything thats holy, as i thought the appointment might have disrupted him a bit. he's getting a bit of a cold, poor snotty boy, so i calpoled him at lunchtime, for the first time. well i've been bought two types of calpol, one with a syringe (could i work out how to use it? could i hell) and a sachet so gave him half a sachet (which turned out to be too little but better too little than too much.  ) Anyway, dont know if that helped but he had a good two hour nap, so fingers crossed that'll have a knock on effect tonight.

last night he slept better, but still woke three times, although he wasn't inconsolable like the other night and resettled straight away by just replacing his dummy/adjusting the bedding. but i barely slept as i was on pins listening out for him. so i was cream crackered today! had to take him for a walk this afternoon as i thought i was going to nod off!

love to all


----------



## Frangipanii

Wow so much going on..sounds like you newmum and you Macgyver are having a wonderful time with your lovelies.  
Smudgey sorry to hear about your friends husband, but I am a big believer in fate to so stick to your guns!
Lolly hope ur ok!.
Katie C sounds awesom and wonderful!
baby..so glad things are getting better sounds  lovely attachment.
Greenie...that sounds amazing..hope to do the same some time..


afm.....well this rollercoaster wont stop and I am not sure where it is going. My daughter tells me daily she doesnt like me and my husband is her world. He makes it really hard for me as he is so 'fun' and doesnt realise she is playing us off against each other. He is being so irritating!! And she is very very clever for three. The bond is a little bit strained at the moment. I am so confused. My hubby assumes because she likes him that he knows best when to me that is ridiculous. He doesnt want to set too many rules and boundaries until they are living with us which I think is asking for trouble. He also doesnt not use the word mummy enough. My son however is well amazing and although we still have a long way to go he is getting used to us and he is just fanastic. I am completely in love. I know I can feel like that about my daughter but she has real mummy issues, control issues and separately she has daddy issues. She never misbehaves in front of him because her 'other' daddy was not very nice. I am totally sure we made the correct choice in children though and know we have a hard journey ahead but they are both wonderful and so special and some of our moments this week have been incredible so I am trying to focus on them.
goodnight lovelies tomorrow is another whirlwind of emotions.x x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Newmum, how wonderful, you have met your daughter and it sounds to have gone brilliantly. Congrats Mummy!!  

Mac, a walk by the sea, how perfect. Sorry little man was unsettled and you were upset, its all normal, but still distressing. Glad FC invited you for tea, last thing you want to do it cook, we have eaten crap this week! (other than when they fed us a couple of days ago, that was gooood  ) 

Frangi, it sounds tough but extremely rewarding when you make the little breakthroughs. I'm so glad you and hubby are both going to be home together. I am thinking of you hunny  

Katie, I am so happy to read all about the progress master c has made, a credit to you my dear! Enjoy the proud mummy feeling  

Baby, you sound to be doing very well, and I say leave the lawn for now, Bee and your lovely daughter won't mind  

Greenie, what a lovely post, your girl sounds so lovely and what a clever girl using her spoon   Glad you have good support around you too  

Smudgey, sorry to hear your sad news   I also hope you get the answers you want from SW, let us know lovely  

So I've taken this from my diary.... day 6... (nearly there now  )

So today little pink you came to your new house all day!! You have been brilliant, better than Mummy or Daddy could ever have hoped. After a sleep in the car we went shopping!! But not before we were a bit cheeky and stopped at grandma's to let her peek through the window at her sleeping little granddaughter!! Well, we had to pass to get to the shops anyway   It was so lovely, she had tears in her eyes and said 'oh Lolly, she is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen, I can't believe she is ours'. Amazing!  

We went to the shops and bought some gifts for the foster carers and the other little girl you have been in placement with. Then we went home and you played with Daddy while Mummy made you dinner. You at it all up!! Next was sleep time. We put you in your pushchair in your new room and you went straight to sleep, well, we'll ignore the 5 minutes of singing first!! After 45 minutes, ping, you were was awake again!! We Skyped Granny and Granddad who live far away and they watched you chase the poor cat! After we had rescued kitty you waved at the screen and they melted! 

You have explored the house again and sat with Daddy on the bed with your bricks for a long time. I love watching you with Daddy! Or rather Daddy with you. He is so smitten and after all the heartache and the uncertainties he had around adoption way back in another life, he now says it is the best thing he has ever done and it was all meant to be. When I see you two together I know he is right  

Little pink, you ate up all your dinner up and then Mummy and Daddy had a well deserved cup of tea while you watched in the night garden and chatted away to all the characters! Next we did some singing and once again you amazed us by beeping the horn all by yourself when Mummy started singing the wheels on the bus. Clever girl!  

Mummy ran you a bath, but before we braved it and we did some glittery handprints to put with your photo in the frame for your lovely foster carers. You loved your bath and after we got you all talked up and into your pyjamas Daddy gave you your bottle and you fell asleep staring into his eyes  

We headed back to the foster carers, you sleeping in your pyjamas ready to be put straight into your bed. Of course as soon as the engine stopped, ping, you were awake   Again we had to leave you as you were getting giggly with Mummy and Daddy and wanting to play.  Poor bubba, its all so confusing right now. We picked up more of your clothes and kept your bottles, tomorrow we will get your memory box full of precious things.

Mummy drove home and was so tired it probably wasn't safe   Silly Mummy nearly ran a red light and Daddy had to shout at her to stop   Then she stood at the front door for a while until Daddy reminded her that she had driven and the keys were in the ignition  

See you at 9 o'clock little pink, sleep well, we certainly will   Mummy and Daddy think tomorrow is going to be a park day!!


----------



## Dreams do come true

Frangipani - stay strong, stay focused, your dd just needs to see that no matter what she says or does you are her forever mummy. Intros are a very false environment, and things may get easier when your home. Building a really strong bond with DS is equally important, ad I think that kids naturally attract to one parent more than the other. During our intros...it took DS far longer to trust us, when we were home it became more real, I was the main carer and DS depended on me, and our bond grew stronger and stronger.

Take one day at a time, it will get easier.

(My little boy loves stories, his favourite books are: I love you mummy, I love you daddy and guess how much I love you....everyday I tell him a story all about him called I love xxxxx and I tell him lots of reasons why I lov him and he loves it. Sounds daft but its little things like this that have strengthened our bond, that and seeing that we are here when he is hurt, sad or just wants a cuddle and we have a real good routine which shows him that he will always be fed and looked after).

It takes time, your little girl needs to see that you're a mummy she can trust...and I am sure you're doing a fab job at beginning to show her.

Keep believing that you are going to be an amazing mummy and you are going to make your children thrive.

Good luck with the rest of intros. Xx

(Oh and one last thing...my dh was fun on intros because he was being watched by FC/sw he thought....it's very different at home!)


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Smudgley hope it went as well as it could and your friend is coping at this awful time.  

Lolly sounds a very successful day roll on the weekend x 

Fran I am sorry things are tough I personally would have a strong word with DH away from lo obviously.  He needs to be a team with you and not making things harder. I am sure you are doing a wonderful job and your little urchins are so fortunate to have you keep remembering that x x x


----------



## Frangipanii

Tiredness doesnt help it seems. I am grateful for your advice and support ladies. I suppose I should see it through her little mind instead of mine and I should also see it through my husbands. He has wanted this for over twelve years and always wanted a daughter after we lost one. I am grumpy and tired and expecting too much to soon. That is not to say we havent talked since 5.30 this morning and worked out a few things. Hubby thinks I am too strict and I think he isnt strict enough so we are going to try and meet in the middle. She needs boundaries and routine and as you say DDCT it a completely false environment and we only have one more day. Thanks for advice I am going to use the narrative which goes along with our story like you said DDCT. 
Foster mother is lovely but she completely spoils our son and he gets away with everything whereas our daughter is never even praised by her infact more the other way. We all need to be at home where the love can trully flourish. We leave tomorrow!!! Although the kids wont be fully with us until next tueaday all going well. The social workers think that it is going great even though there is some issues. They had in fact expected far worse!!! 
Love to all.
good luck for those with more intro days x x x x


----------



## SummerTilly

So much to catch up on after a couple of days away! Sounds as though everyone is coping with whatever intros are presenting you with.

Lolly sounds like you're forging a lovely bond and keeping the diary is a fab idea.

Fran - sounds like you are forging a lovely bond too and your little pink will really respond well once she is home with you and you and your DH have your own boundaries and routine in place! From what you're telling us the poor little girl only gets negative attention from FC instead of positive responses and attention. I know you will be able to provide the positivity and love that she needs. Glad you've had a chat with your DH. Good cop / bad cop parenting went out in the 50s and should stay there 

Got to dash now and will catch up properly later today x


----------



## Smudgey

Wow lots to catch up on ! 

baby - sounds like you are doing an amazing job , and forget the garden ! Or employ an easy on the eye gardener he he   

GIAM -the adoption groups sound fab , do they have them in every area ? 

Katie c - great news that master c is coming on so well and glad the sleeping is improving ) 

Frangi - hope your roller coaster gets easier , I'm sure your daughter will come on more when you are home , is hubby going to be off for long ? Big hugs you sound like your doing amazing  

IAMTABB - omg ! Sounds fabulous ! So pleased for you , xxx

Lolly - your .diary is a great idea , and I love reading the updates , little pink sounds adorable ! 

Newmum -sounds like you have had a great day , can't wait for more updates !! 

No news on LO as yet SW is off tuesday and wed I think , still think she is the one , but we need to make sure that we don't feel like we are looking over our shoulders all the time  

Thanks for the kind thought re my friends hubby , he had a rare blood disorder and had been poorly for 18 months , only 39   my friend is a very tough cookie and is coping well , as is her little boy . she's moving back up here ASAP so it will be good to have her back ;-) she is also my ex of 9 years sister , so that was all a bit strange as we were in the funeral car with her and my ex while exes GF was following in car   
Hope we hear from our SW today ! 

Happy Thursday all xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi smudgey, hope you get some news about LO today. Our adoption group was organised by SW who realised that there were about 5 of us who had adopted under 1's within a few months of each other. It's worth speaking to SW to see if they can get a group of you together. Do you stay in touch with anyone from your prep group? Take care xxx


----------



## newmum

Well today is day 2 of intros and as much as I love getting to know LO I'm finding it difficult because I just want her home

The FC's are lovely, they have other children in the house which at times is hard when I want to concentrate on LO

Today we've played and fed her dinner even though we are only supposed to be observing  

Going back this afternoon for more play time and whatever else the afternoon brings

X


----------



## SummerTilly

Newmum - sounds like you're having a wonderful time with intros. 

Seems like a lot of people on here say that the plan goes out the window when they start intros and depending upon the FC's that you get to do more than you're "supposed" to 

Looking forward to reading more updates later today x


----------



## Starmaker73

Nothing insightful to add here, I just wanted to thank you all for taking the time out of your day and coming here to post your daily intros report.  I absolutely love reading them.


----------



## Macgyver

Hi everyone, intros are going well and had the midway meeting today, everyone was so pleased things are going better than they all thought. Lo is coming to ours tomorrow for a few hours so we will see how that plays out lol.


Feeling a little low at the moment and feel the need for a cry, don't ask me why, maybe it's due to lack of sleep, didn't sleep wed night and had to be at FC for 5am today.  Maybe it's nearves, am I having a wobble ? Is it normal? Dh keeps asking if I am all right but can't reply as I get upset. Nothing has happened so I don't know just feeling tearful.  Maybe after some sleep I will be ok.


Sorry for the me post


----------



## skyblu

MacGyver,   Perfectly, perfectly normal my love.
I remember being in a really bad place at day 4-5 during inrtos, constant crying feeling I wasn't good enough, can I really do this, all these thoughts are normal.
You are in a false environment and you must be very tired being at fc at 5am.
Give yourself some time and be honest with your dh and tell him how you are feeling, you never know he may be feeling the same and is scared sh*t in telling you 

Look after your self and get plenty of rest and sleep when you can. Intros will soon be over and then you can all begin being a family together.
Take care
Skyblu.xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi macgyver I felt tearful today and it's day 2! It's completely normal I think   No I am sure it is like Skyblu says.

I just want LO home and can't wait for intros to end. FC are great and very helpful and kind. We feel a bit on edge as we are not in our own home and I get nervous and quiet at times not knowing if I am doing the right thing for LO? Shall we play? Does she want to be left alone, nappy change, food etc etc 


We came back with toys and stuff for LO she's a lucky girl

Anyway roll on tomorrow can't wait


----------



## newmum

Omg forgot to say the most important thing FC said I was perfect for LO. My heart skipped a beat     x x x


----------



## SummerTilly

Newmum - that's lovely news - so good that FC sees how amazing you'll be as you've been interacting with LO

Mac - please rest assured that's it normal to be emotional and wobble - you've waited a long time for this and of course it's an exhausting time where you're on a roller coaster of emotions, plus having to be 'on show' in someone else's home must be a bit unsettling for you too.

I'm sure your DH would be supportive (and maybe even somewhat relieved) if you had a little (or big!) cry.

Have a lovely day tomorrow x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Mac   Hunny it's sooo normal!! It's the emotional drain of it all, the sheer exhaustion, the feeling of being 'watched' and having to do it 'right'. I am crying all over the place! Please don't be hard on yourself  

Newmum, hope you're ok sweetie, what a lovely thing FC said to you and so so true, I have no doubt   When does Treasure come to her new home hun?

Fran, hope you're doing ok and today was a better day  

How is everyone?   I can't believe tomorrow my little pink is home forever. Must admit i'm dreading the handover and cry every time I think of it, but then the rest of our lives begins, it will be the hardest but best day of our lives. Day 7...

Thanks ladies, wow, I can't believe we are a day away from being a forever family   But until then here is day 7....

Not quite as tired as yesterday as I've eaten at a normal time (not nearly 10 like last night!) But getting there!! Auntie T sent Mummy a lovely text this morning and when Mummy read it to Daddy she burst into tears and couldn't finish!! Little pink, you will have some wonderful people around you and are already so loved.

Today Mummy and Daddy picked you up at 9 o'clock and as usual you fell asleep in the car within minutes   You work up near home and we took you to the park. Daddy pushed you in the pram to see the ducks and you giggled when they all ran towards you!! Next Mummy pushed you in the swing and when she knelt down you reached across and snuggled into Mummy's hair. Daddy got a lovely picture! Next it was time for home and a quick play before dinner. Mummy tried you with some melon but you didn't fancy trying it so she let you play with it, much more fun! We don't think you are used to finger foods yet so we are going to have fun my girl!  

After dinner you had a long sleep, I think this is taking it out of all of us. When you woke up we went to print some pictures to put with your handprints in the frame. We saw Mummy's work friends at the shops!! She enjoyed meeting you and although you stayed quite quiet you gave some good gummy grins!  

Home time and tea. You wouldn't eat for Daddy so Mummy fed you (just this once!) and after you sang along to cbeebies. We all got soaked at bath time because you had a bit too much fun splashing! I think Daddy encouraged it!! You shouted lots putting your pyjamas on so Daddy had to play peek-a-boo to distract you! Mummy left you both snuggling to go and make your bottle. Mummy gave it to you tonight and you gripped Mummy's little finger the whole time. By the end mummy had pins and needles but she wasn't letting go for anything. You fell asleep with a little sigh and mummy wanted to keep you forever.

As we were getting you in the care the neighbours arrived home from holiday and had a little peep at our sleeping princess. They gave us big cuddles and said you were so beautiful! We put all your presents in the car for your wonderful foster carers and dropped you off for the last time. We collected the last of your clothes, a present and card for you and your big memory box full of special goodies. We said goodnight to our sleeping pink and came home. I hate leaving you behind. Last time though little pink, because tomorrow you make Mummy and Daddy's dreams come true   xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Enjoy your very special day tomorrow lolly.

Mac, I too hit a point during intros where I really doubted myself. I questioned my ability to be a good mum (and I still do at times) as DH bonded so well with LO that I kind of felt a step behind. I still have the odd wobble but I love my baby girl more than I ever thought possible and as we get to know each other better and understand each other things feel natural and I feel like I am finding my groove if that makes sense. Take care, don't be hard on yourself and if you feel like crying that's natural. You are doing an amazing thing xxx


----------



## baby0684

That is so lovely lolly. Are you gonna let little pink read these when she is older?

I think it is quite normal to doubt yourself, and I think every parent has been through it at some point no matter AC or BC. It just makes you a stronger and better parent!  

New mum, it must be hard being at fc house when you are trying to focus on yours and there are others around. Are they foster children, or are they fc birth children?

I did the lawn, managed to do back when bee was asleep, then he was in carrier at front. I would like to employ a fit gardener, but most likely look like pants the day he came :/
Hv came yesterday. She wasn't very professional, she was telling me ins and outs of a patent that had broke down in clinic today. Didn't really help me (things are going better) but words of support would have been good! 
Going out to Frankie and bennies for t later as its mums birthday. Wonder how bee will be as he doesn't like waiting for food, or being in high chair too long. Hmmm.


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks everyone   , lo came to our home today for 4 hours.  It was going well until he fell asleep and we left the room to have lunch.  He woke up but none of us were there so he had a massive cry and it took ages to calm him.  I will make sure next time when he falls asleep to be there when he wakes.  I had a cry this morning and DH was there, he asked me what was wrong and I said I was concerned I wasnt going to be good enough, to which he started crying and said he felt the same way. we held each other for ages before letting go. 

LO fc and I went our for a walk with him and I burst into tears, bless her she gave me a hugg and told me (like you guys) not to worry and i will be a great mum.  She said people ask her if she & her husband are ok, to which she replies I know his new mummy and daddy are going to be great parents so no i am not upset as I know he is going to a fantastic home.  (yes that set me off in tears)  Then as they were leaving his fc gave me a massive hug and told me not to forget what she said.  Her DH then huggs me and says to me, think happy thoughts, you are going to be great. (had to stop the tears again)
Sorry for no persannals, I will hopefully catch up soon. xx enjoy the weekend guys xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ahhh Mac how lovely of FC, and you know what, they are right lovely. It's so exhausting and a lot has to be trial and error, especially when they are in your home without FC guidance. But all you can do is do your best and learn as you go. And I can tell from your posts you are doing that.   to you sweetie.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying intros or their LOs  

Our little pink came home today and is currently asleep in her cot like a little angel. I have posted a long update in the journal section as usual, but haven't the energy to add it here too   Sure most haven't the energy to read too   All I can say is we are so blessed with our precious daughter


----------



## newmum

Mac big    I am sure you will be just fine! Chin up  

Lolly as congratulations on bringing LO home how amazing! You've got your little family   enjoy every second which I  am sure you will. Great news  

Day 3 today of intros and had a lovely day. Started by given LO breakfast then went for a walk, got back did some dinner then we went and came back and did tea, bath and bed

It's so great getting to know LO more and more, she is just gorgeous  

DH is besotted also   which is so heart wArming to see x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Teething babies are hard work... just saying!!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Know that feeling lolly

First shoes today, such a lovely milestone for our little family. Got a lovely pic from clarks


----------



## Macgyver

Bless lolly - I know that feeling


----------



## peacelily

Greeniebop is a mummy said:


> First shoes today, such a lovely milestone for our little family. Got a lovely pic from clarks


We got DD's on Monday...I was so excited! They are pink - obviously


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Peacelilly I am so jealous as they didn't have pink in stick so we had to go purple


----------



## newmum

Lolly hope LO teething isn't too bad, bless

Wow first shoes can't wish to take our LO to clarkes for that

Day 4 intros today, we have had a great day We have had a great day out in the push chair walking and going to play, we spent all day with LO today from doing breakfast, dinner, tea, bath and bed. She's just a treasure our little treasure. Roll on tomorrow and a step closer to bringing her home x


----------



## peacelily

Newmum - our DD is a similar age to yours (younger I think), but is walking flippin' early


----------



## newmum

Bet she has you on your toes peacelily. How old is your LO? Ours is 11 month x


----------



## peacelily

Ours isn't quite that yet


----------



## newmum

Wow she's a clever girl walking   x


----------



## Macgyver

Just a quick update from us, today's the day we pick up our little man and bring his home forever     


These 3 emotions are going through my head at the moment, shock it's happening, happy it's here and sad as I am so scared if I mess up and feel for the fcs. 


When we took him back last night it was horrible, he would not settle and cried for ages in his cot. His FC said it was it was nothing to worry about, he was just protesting as he was brought back and went straight to bed and he wanted to stay up.  He on,y cried for 15 -20 mins and the went to sleep but it felt like hours.


She said he may do his for a few days as it will be a new cot etc.  so let's hope I don't cave and end up picking him up to calm him.  


Take care all hope everyone is getting on ok   Got to go and pick our son up xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good luck and congratulations x x


----------



## newmum

Congratulations  mcgyver how amazing   if it reassures you we had the same with LO and putting her in the cot! The emotions you are feeling are the same as me I can totally understand. I guess this is just natural do don't worry too much. Have an amazing first day as a forever family

Hi lolly how was by our first forever family with your little pink?

Well we are having a lovely time getting to know LO is great and we really can't wait till she can come home. I think she is ready and so does FC so fingers crossed it won't be long, anyway we tad now going to collect her


----------



## GERTIE179

Macgyver - congrats
Ps don't worry about advice on picking up etc. main thing is LO trusts you and is reassured by you. You can sleep train later. I find the more I reassure lil one the more Independant he wants and happy to sleep without me and self soothe. But if he has a fright then I know the difference in his cries and go straight to him. It's helped us bond so much so do what feels right for you (even if people tell you you are Molly coddling). You are mummy now and know your boy.
Happy days x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Congratulations Mac!!   Felt all the same things you describe and still do and think I will continue to for some time yet!! Ditto with the sleep situation, especially as little one went to sleep in the bouncy chair at foster carers. I have been settling in the cot, stroking her head for a while and then kiss and out. She stands up in her cot, sings and chats. While she's doing this I'm leaving her as she is quite happy. If she gets upset I am going in, lying her down, blankets, dummy and rubbing her head for a while, kiss and out. Only had to do this twice last night compared to 8 the night before. Total early days but pleased we have bitten the bullet. Social worker phoned last night and thinks this is a positive and healthy routine so I feel reassured.

Little pink is teething and has been so upset, off her food etc. It's hard to know if it's teeth or the realisation of what's happened. Teething granules have worked though so I'm going for teeth in this instance. The complexities adoption brings, and social worker has warned things are likely to deteriorate before they get better as she adjusts. Mummy had her first wobble, thank goodness for wonderful friends who just get it (you know who you are  )

Love to all you new mummies   xxx


----------



## peacelily

Lolly - we're 7 weeks in and DD has suddenly objected to napping in her cot so I've been doing the same as you. It's just taken her 40mins to go off for her morning nap (might mean the end of 2 naps   )  If it's any consolation, I've learned from the first time around that everything is a phase - good and bad - and it will change soon!


Peacelily xx


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks guys    We have just got back from a walk and he is having a nap, time for me to eat and order some flowers for his FC .


Thanks again, I am feeling a little better reading your replies


----------



## baby0684

Omg. I am so frustrated. My sw came to visit today. Previously iv had bees sw. All mine did was complain about things. And how I need to ask people to come over and do jobs for me. But then said he sees too many people, and need to keep visitors to a minimum! 
Said all the big steps we all have taken. Not bothered. Just said, you look tired! 
Also said need to work on our attatchment (which all have said is amazing), but again, I need to leave him with mum and dad. 
Sorry for the rant post im just frustrated! 
We got LAC review next week. We will see what happens.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sorry Baby SW sounds a royal pain. Remember you are with bee everyday and know what is best not people who stroll in and out for an hour here and there.


----------



## Macgyver

Baby sorry to hear what your sw said, I think they forget how tiring this all is emotionally as well as physically.


I am shattered and in bed and it's not 8pm. I am not going to tidy as I fear waking lo up. Bless him, he was so tired and in bed at 5:30 he did have a cry but it only lasted 5 mins then he was soundo. I have to keep checking he is alright. Dh says to stop going in, but I can't help it. He sleeps funny with his bum in the air   .
FC said not to turn him as he will do it himself during the night. Makes me wonder how he sleeps like that.


We went out for two walks and played a lot on the floor today. Brother now I know I am unfit, good point I have lost some weight as my jeans are now to big for me. Lol x


Take care all, night xx


----------



## newmum

Baby  



Mcgyver our LO sleeps with bum in air also it's sooooo cute isn't?

Yesterday and today we took LO home she  seems more settled each day discovering new things in the house, Today we put her down on the cot for an afternoon nap, after some screams she settled and slept for an hour. 

We are getting to see more of LO personality day by day which is great, she loves silly messing around and we reckon she's going to have a bit of a temper on her.

Meeting tomorrow! Fingers crossed x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks for the   PL and the reassurance. I tell myself its a phase etc but can be hard when you are in the midst of it. But welcome to parenthood!!  

Hey Mac, how was the first night

Newmum, how was the review

Fran, how are your two settling

We are getting there, healthier sleep routine and eating habits slowly being introduced. First visit from Little pinks social worker tomorrow. Life is busy but good


----------



## newmum

Just a quickie to say little treasure comes home for good tomorrow x x


----------



## Macgyver

Good luck tomorrow new mum   


Lolly -last night, well he went to bed 1/2 hour before he normally does as he was dead tired.  He cried, wouldnt take his milk and mummy thought omg.  But I did what his FC said. Left him 2 mins, went in gave him his dummy covered him and walked out, then left him for 5 mins and did the same. But by 15 mins he had settled and was fast asleep.  But he woke crying 6 times in the night. Refused his bottle, I changed his bum gave him his dummy and put him back. It took quite min of him crying before he settled each time.


Tonight was better in bed 1/2 hour again before he normally does, as was screaming to go to sleep. Put him in his cot and 20 seconds later not a peep. Let's hope he wakes less tonight as he has one very tired mummy.


How's things going with your lo and the sleeping ?


Xx


----------



## peacelily

for you too Macgyver - what time did he wake in the morning? Hope he has a better night, and make sure you get some rest when he naps tomorrow


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh Mac how difficult for everyone, BUT you did brilliantly, be proud hun, it's not easy   I'm so glad he went straight down, what time is bedtime? Here's hoping for a better night, you all need it   I guess new bed, new smells, new people, it'll take time but hopefully not too much time   Little pink is doing well with her new bedtime routine, fell asleep on me the first night, in and out 8 times the second, 2 times the next, fell asleep on me last night and chatted tonight and asleep in a minute or two, didn't have to go in!! Yaaaaay! I know it's day 5 and it could well all change, but for now i'm basking in this happy feeling  

Brilliant newmum, so happy for you!  

Oh and Baby, boo to SW, you are doing great, don't listen lovely!! Such a contradiction, you can't do right for doing wrong   Just do what works for you and Bee   (what do these SWs know  )


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi All.
Today was day 12 of introductions and the final day! This is their third night here as staying at night was brought forward. We are both dying of exhaustion. Hubby was put through his paces yesterday as I had/have a tummy bug which laid me up for twenty four hours. He had to do everything!!!!! He did a great job!!!Today was hard.....goodbye to foster mum meant both kids have been upset and a bit weird! I cried and I dont even like her!! She really tried to mess the last section of introductions up for us, including being two hours late bringing them to our house because they wanted a family gathering-which they lied about, cutting my sons hair when I had said I didnt want it cutting and really majorly not being nice to my daughter and spoiling my son whicb means we have a lot of self esteem issues and discipline issues before we ever reach being able to deal with the truama of their history. We are in love totally...but today has been awful! Just dont know enough to know whether we are doing the right things. What I do know is I need rest and clarity and just for us to learn to be together as a family!Sorry for me post x x x


----------



## summer girl

Ah frangipani big  {{{hugs}}} to you.  I'm sure that tomorrow will be a nice new day with just the 4 of you as a family with no FC wanting to spoil it for you. Hope you get a decent nights sleep tonight xx


----------



## peacelily

Fran - hope today is a better day...it's the start of the rest of your life!


Mac - hope you had a better night.


Newmum - very special day for you today   


Hi Lolly, Baby and everyone else   


My DD has decided to wean herself off another bottle - her bedtime one - so she is only having one a day    such a strong-willed young lady! I'm packing as much food as possible into her at teatime and she has slept through so far *fingers firmly crossed*


Peacelily xx


----------



## Macgyver

Frang -    Girlie, enjoy your first day as a family forever, I know what you mean about are you doing the right things etc. it's sounds like its normal sweetie.  Just remember you are going to be great parents to your little ones xx


Afu- well he went down at 5:45pm as he would not stay up any longer bless him, his normal bedtime is 6-6:30 
He settled quite quick last night stopped crying after 20seconds.  The was awake again at 12:30 and then 4:45, he finally got up 5:10am. Which is close to his routine at the FC. He still won't take his milk during the night, but today I tried to give it to him when he got up and he took 5 oz.  we are going to take him out shopping later as I have run out of baby wipes, this baby does like to poo    


He'd is teething too bless him.


New mum- have a lovely time today good luck   


Peace lily - how old is your lo? Mine is 10 months and he seems to prefer solids to his milk.  I am making up his rice and musli using it so at least he gets some.


Lolly - hope you and your family are well


----------



## peacelily

Mac - she's just turned 11 months    has barely 8oz milk a day and won't eat yogurts/porridge (anything from a spoon). HV said not to worry, just give her vitamin drops and whatever she wants to eat - ultimately you can't force them. Once I've finished our current box of formula I will move her onto cows milk. 5.10am, that was an early one    we've had our fair share of those. Does he nap during the day so you can rest?


----------



## Macgyver

He naps twice a day but only 1/2 hour - 45 mins, I have tried power napping but I seem to feel worse when I wake up.  


We are going to try and get him to bed later today by going out late afternoon. Hopefully then he will get up later. Xx


I did go to bed at 8pm last night so I had a few hours before he woke around midnight.  Then light slept between then and 4:30 so not feeling to bad today.  


I am going to try him on cows milk after Xmas as he is on soya due to his orig formula giving him the runs.  His FC dr told her to put him on soya till he turned 1 then try again.


Xx


----------



## peacelily

If you can, try and tweak his routine slowly, by a bit each day. Sounds like he is overtired if he's not sleeping well during the day (sorry if I sound like a stuck record    I do believe the more they sleep, the more they want to sleep though). Can he be resettled when he wakes from his naps? Does he sleep in the cot or the pushchair? DD was sleeping in the pushchair when she came to us, and only catnapping, now she has 2 decent naps each day in her cot.


----------



## newmum

Yeah LO is home  

Emotional pick up, so sad for FC they love her soooo much

We've been home now for a few hours and LO had had porridge and played and is now having a morning nap. She had an afternoon nap in her cot here in intros so fingers crossed is getting use to her new cot. She tends to scream a lot for 5-10 mins we go in and reassure once or twice then leave and she settles. Mummy and daddy watch the baby monitor very closely then till little treasure wakes or go up when it's time to wake up so she sees us when she wakes  

Things are going really well fingers crossed they stay this well, I kept expecting something to go wrong

X x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Another one enjoying some respite during morning nap time!!   

Mac, wow that is early!!   I agree with you late afternoon trip, he is going down very early so agree with your theory, everything crossed   Our LO has 5-5.30 dinner, cbeebies bedtime hour (well about 20 mins until she gets bored  ) a bath, pjs, bottle and bed, ususally down 7.30-45. Good luck lovely and   for the teething tears, so hard isn't it  

Congratulations Newmum   You have your baby home where she belongs   So very happy for you!  

Fran, you poor things   Just think it's you and your babies now, no more FC, just you (and SWs!) Lots of love and hugs coming your way  

PL, like you our LO has started rejecting her bottle, morning one though. It was only a half bottle as the other half is mixed with her porridge. Strong willed little ladies!!   I put the rest of the milk in her cup this morning and she drank it up, little miss independent  

 Katie, Baby and all the new mummies out there  

So we just had our review. I should be concentrating on the positive, but a little annoyed about one aspect.... anyway, the good... little pink's SW is delighted at how well she is settling, she observed her cuddling into me lots and sitting on Daddy's knee (all the while avoiding her  ) She said we look tired (yuh huh!  ) but that we are coping well.  She asked about sleep, eating habits etc and is pleased she is doing so well as it shows she feels safe   So on to the whinge... she asked whether she had shown any distress, I said just from teeth issues and a little bump she had. Well then it was where did she bump, what happened, you need to tell me, what did you do, do you know the signs of concussion blah blah blah!  She made me feel awful   She was only pulling to stand and slipped and had a tiny knock, we were there but sometimes you can't quite catch them in time   I know she has to cover her back, I get it, but still aggravated me. I told her I had dealt with lots of bumps using my many years in nursery, had put a cold compress on and didn't deem it to be a significant knock   She said if it happens again we have to call her   For goodness sake, I have worked with children for years, I have seen a child break their arm, have a seizure, split their head and loose a tooth when they fell. I know when to worry and when to think its all part of the learning process   Ok rant over.....


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Makes me conscious she isn't really mine yet


----------



## katie c

hi everyone. wow, lots of news 

lolly - pah to the SW, sometimes i think they just love to pee on your fireworks.  i haven't even mentioned our LO's knocks and bruises to the SW, if I contacted every time that boy had a bump, I may as well keep an open line between us 

mac - the later bedtime sounds like a plan. had you considered just doing one nap a day? or is he too young? i must admit i'm not an expert! 

newmum - I too am expecting something to go wrong.  you hear such negative stories when you adopt don't you?

peacelilly - sounds like your LO is asserting herself! thats what i like to hear 

fran - sorry you were poorly, and that your FC wasn't very helpful 

baby - your SWs sound as helpful as ours.  LO's SW came yesterday and said i'd seemed 'tense' at the LAC review last week and they were a 'bit worried.' riiiight, so this was when master c was burbling away, refusing to nap and I had a room full of SWs judging me? no wonder I was 'tense' 

as for us. well we've had master c home a whole month. wow.

napping has improved a lot. the weekend was a nightmare, i think its because mr c was home. but he took less than an hour on monday, then 20 minutes yesterday, and today, he was spark out as soon as his head hit the pillow. i had to sneak up and check the monitor was still working!

we went to a mother and toddler group this morning (in the pouring rain!) which was fun, it was only an hour and a quarter, so not too taxing. and the lady running it was lovely and said any time i wanted to pop round for a coffee to go right ahead (she only lives a few streets from me.) And it made him very tired for his nap so win, win...

but (and i dont know if i'm being paranois adoptive mummy here) one of the mothers commented how lovely and confident master c seemed, playing away by himself. which got me worrying. while i didn't want him to be hysterical, shouldn't he have been looking round for me a bit, with it being his first time? I made sure I wasn't far away but I dont recall him looking up once. I did call him and waved and he gave me a big grin, and one time crawled towards me. But largely he didn't seem to be bothered whether I was there or not. 

I dont know whether this was because he was just overawed with the new set up etc or maybe he _could_ see me (i've no idea about babies peripheral vision but cant imagine its that good) so he was confident because of that, and i'm worrying for nothing. But I'm starting to panic he isn't really attaching. I get the impression that as long as someone is there to feed him, clean his backside and keep him in clean clothes, he wouldn't be bothered who it was...


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Katie, it sounds to me like you have a happy and settled LO who felt confident and safe enough to go off and play because he knew his mummy was close by keeping a careful watch over him. Be kind to yourself.

Our LO had her injections this morning she was a very brave little girl she is currently fast asleep


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thank you so much Gertie, what a lovely reassuring message   I guess maybe I'm a bit overly sensitively the moment, but I really felt like she was picking holes. Oh well, onwards and upwards, and a little less honesty    

Katie, I'm sure master c knew you were close by, little ones have a way of just knowing. Like when they are asleep and you go to walk away and ping, their eyes are open and they are wide awake   you are doing great lovely  

How is everyone else? Good luck tonight Mac!

Awww Greenie, brave little girl. Was mummy brave?  

Have had a lovely day with little pink, I think I really started falling for her today


----------



## GERTIE179

Hi Katie c - I completely get your feelings. Maybe LO did feel you there and was confident etc or had maybe been to a group etc before. If you got a nagging feeling I would trust that. Probably everything's fine but your still in early weeks/months so as your bond builds you might find that LO needs you very close to feel confident or he might just be a confident baby. Either way your doing great, keep on with the attachment building and trust your instincts if you feel something's up. (Although i remember that early paranoid/worry feeling as you learn more and more about your baby that every parent goes through) x x


----------



## peacelily

to Katie and Lolly who sound like they need them.


I'm shattered today    I've been waking at about 4am for the last month or so, even though DD has been sleeping better...however, she refused her bedtime milk for the third night in a row last night and then woke up desperate for it at 5.15am    I wouldn't mind if it was just us, but she woke DS up too, so he was overtired and silly this morning (and has to get through the day at school) She flaked out after the school run at 9.15am so hoping she'll have a good nap now and I'm going to put my feet up too!


Peacelily xx


----------



## peacelily

Scrap that, she's just woken up


----------



## Flash123

Arrrr the illusive morning nap. 
Pl - love the optimism at 9.40 and the realisation and crushing defeat at 9.49  
I love that I'm not alone in these battles


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

back to you PL, sounds like you need them more right now! Little pink did a little better than your pink in that she had half her bedtime bottle, but woke up an hour earlier than normal and I think she was hungry too. Little madams huh


----------



## newmum

Hi guys just to say thank you for all your virtual support   I'm going to stay away from FF for a while and enjoy our time as a forever family.

LO is doing so well and I am feeling emotions I've never felt before   it's truly amazing  

Wish you all the happiness in the world and I will more than likely be back but for now I'm going to concentrate on our little family x x


----------



## baby0684

Thankyou guys for the nice messages regarding the SW. Everyone that I have spoken to it about saying that SW is just a numpty, and doesnt know what she is talking about. Will be fun at LAC meeting on Monday!

Newmum - enjoy your new family.

Peacelily - Hope last night was a bit better for you and DS managed to get through school ok yesterday. When Bee is awake early, I take him downstairs, so as not to wake DD.

Katie C - I do feel the same sometimes, but it is because he is attatched to you that he feels confident enough to explore.

Hi Gertie, Greeniepop & Flash.

AFM - Bee is sleeping alot better, he goes to bed awake, and just settles off to sleep. Wakes in the night once (i think he gets cold), cover him over and he goes back in seconds. 
Yesterday he didnt wake til 8.20, was nearly late for school, as I had switched alarm off (didnt think I would need it any more). Luckily DD has an alarm in her room, she was ready, dressed, and had breakfast, just needed me to do her hair. 
My friend came to stay for a few days (which i havent mentioned to sw, doubt they would approve). Bee and Mop loved it. So did I. 
One of my adoption friends is being a pain though. She not very well (apparently), so said I could help her out with c/care. Said it wouldnt be this week as friend was here, she made me feel so guilty. Then went xmas shopping with my friend who was staying, and saw my other friends husband. He wasnt working. Why was it so important that she needed c/care when her husband was off anyway? And he said that she was not poorly at all, she was getting her hair done!!! FFS. Taking the mickey or what?
Another friend said I need to stop being so nice, and be selfish! Thats not me though. If I can help people I will. 

Enough of me anyway. xxx


----------



## baby0684

Everyone has gone quiet! Hope everyone has been having a good week.

Miss all your updates. X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi baby   hi everyone  

Sorry to hear about your friend, how selfish   sometimes we think of everyone else accept ourselves, now is time for you and your two lovely kiddies, I know, easier said than done! Hope you're enjoying the sun!

We are doing ok, I just struggle with the overwhelming tiredness, not that little pink is up in the night (very thankful for that!) just that she's constantly on the go! We have been told to introduce family now. The adult company is nice but I found myself getting jealous at the park yesterday watching little pink with SIL   is that normal?!! I'm guessing it is and glad we won't see them for a couple of weeks now. Little pink loves her 8 year old cousin though and that's lovely to see. I'm trying to get out every day which really helps, long may this weather continue!!   little pinks new trick is to pick up the tv remote and point it at the tele   we only watch night garden too! Clever girl!!  

Hope everyone is doing well   I must admit its all a bit of a shock to the system!!


----------



## newmum

Hey Lolly just a quickie to say I'm with you there on the tiredness. Like your little pink our LO has a good sleep pattern, she sleeps all night maybe waking once for a bottle or nappie change, then up about 6.30. She goes to bed at 7 bless   she also has two naps a day

It's the constant on the go like you say   

Any how off I go..... 

Loving my new life but I'm sooooo tired x


----------



## peacelily

Overwhelming tiredness here too    DD is back to refusing her bedtime bottle after a couple of successes, and waking between 5am & 5.30am    so hard to keep her quiet for 1-1.5hrs until DS gets up because of the layout of our house. She sleeps well during the day, two naps totalling 2-3hrs, and we've tried cutting them down, increasing them, earlier bedtimes, later bedtimes...everything really. We all look like this   


Peacelily xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

PL   that sounds really hard, hoping this phase ends soon, you must all be exhausted


----------



## peacelily

Thanks Lolly    loving this weather, as you say. We went to a local park this morning, it was a bit damp from the dew but DD had her waterproof suit on and was toddling around, tiring herself out nicely!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

A waterproofed suit is at the top of my list of next purchases, especially with a crawler!!   glad you had fun, hopefully it's built up an appetite for that yummy bottle tonight


----------



## peacelily

7oz Hipp Organic Goodnight Milk consumed, asleep by 7.15pm as usual - fingers firmly crossed     


Sleepy vibes for everyone xx


----------



## Macgyver

Hi ladies, sorry it haven't been on for a few days, been so tired like lots of you I have been going to bed about 8pm.
So just a short post before I hit the sack and recharge.
Lo was really good last night, I managed to keep him up till 6:30pm and he only woke twice for milk, 11:30 and 5:20. He then went back to sleep until 6:30am which is a great step forward.
Tonight it was 6:20 but he did not have any naps today as he was to busy playing and refused to sleep as we had a visitor and he wanted to play with her. So let's see tomorrow what time he wakes.
Daddy goes back to work tomorrow, so it's going to be testing. Lo was with daddy and our visitor so I took the opertunaty to have a well deserved soak in the tub.  Bless lo, I could hear him the other side of the bathroom door calling for mama. And daddy reassuring him. I got the biggest grin when I came out. Made me mealt.


Sorry for no personals, I will try and catch up during the week.


 To you all and hope you all get to recharge your batteries


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oooh promising...   My poor little pink is a bit traumatised after slipping under the bubbles at bathtime   She overreached for a toy, mummy was right there but it happened too quickly   feel awful! So she is a bit restless tonight, hopefully she'll be asleep by 8  

Good progress Mac!! So lovely he wanted his mummy too   adorable!! Good luck with hubby going back to work. Please sleep well all you babies!


----------



## summer girl

Peace lily my sister used to keep a thermos of water by her bed that would be the right temperature for the early morning feeds with the milk powder already in the bottle so it literally only took a few seconds to make up the milk, could you give this a go so your LO doesn't wait for too long and wake your son up? Good luck.


----------



## peacelily

Thanks Summer Girl, we keep a thermos in the kitchen ready so that's no too bad; it's more the period of time after she's guzzled her bottle! She's very loud, everything is shouted and screamed even when she's happy   


5.45am this morning so a slight improvement, and DS slept from 6.45pm to 6.45am so he's bounce into school like Tigger!


How was everyone else's night?


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys, a better night for me (thankfully) he woke at 11:00pm for a feed but daddy did it.(still woke me, but I stayed in bed) then woke at 03:45 for another feed then slept till 06:20 this morning.  I have got to say I do have a little more energy this morning.  


For the last two nights bedtime has just been before 18:30 so will try and stretch this over the coming week till we get to 19:00.  


Peace Lilly - our FC told me to make lo bottles up before he goes to bed and once cool store in the fridge,  when he wakes it takes no more than a minute to heat in the microwave and he is not screaming the house down in that time.  Just make sure half way through you shake it to stop hot spots. I don't know if that's an idea for you


----------



## peacelily

Glad you had a better night Mac (it's all relative, eh   ) don't want to be a pain but the guidelines for making up formula have changed, might be worth speaking to your HV about. I may be wrong but I don't think you're supposed to keep bottles made up   


As I said, for us it's not the noise waiting for the morning bottle, it's the noise after it and up to 7am


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Mac you're doing great, so glad little pink doesn't wake for milk, I'm knackered without a couple of wake ups in the night!! We've just had a lovely walk up to a new coffee shop and stopped at grandma's on the way back to came out to say hello   haven't gone inside yet though. What's everyone else doing regarding introducing family?   to all


----------



## katie c

hi all. long time no see 



-x-Lolly-x- said:


> What's everyone else doing regarding introducing family?


slowly and surely. i had my mother and sister to the house early on, which was a mistake, but i met them a couple of weeks later at a cafe, and he was fine. now we've had him home over a month i've started letting people come round for a coffee on the proviso they dont fuss him too much, don't come too near lunch/tea time (FIL came too near tea time, admittedly it was mr c's birthday and he'd brought him a present but when he left i think master c thought mr c was saying goodbye to him not his dad and threw a major strop, as mr c hadnt been home long himself.) he's only been to one house, our MIL's and that was only on the sunday just gone. so far so good <crosses fingers> but we dont seem to have had any issues like we did with that early visit.

PL, mac - hope the sleep issues are getting better 

as for us, mainly good. since the mother and baby group i had a lovely few days. took him to wheelie fit (and exercise group in the park where you exercise with the babies near you) and he loved it, took him running, he loved that! he napped like a dream, even at the weekend. so much so that i was having a drink with a friend on sunday night saying how well it was going...

ugh. well that'll show me, for bragging.  monday, i thought he'd grown horns. i took him shopping, desperate for a present for mr c's birthday as something i'd ordered online didn't arrive. i think he was out too long and bored, we were late back for his lunch, he threw every bit of it on the floor. he refused to nap, while i was trying to make mr c a cake. he then got up and absolutely refused to do anything/play etc, so in the end i bundled him in his buggy and went for a run. i was nearly in tears at this point, i was so frustrated. he sulked the entire time, he didnt eat any tea, and then was so over tired he had a night terror at about nine. that was scary but thankfully short lived. 

tuesday he was lovely again, only refusing tea (as above, think senior mr c coming round didnt help) he wanted to feed himself but what i made wasn't 'sticky' enough and kept falling off the spoon, so he stropped again. he has been suffering with his teeth a bit though so a bit down in the dumps on and off.

today though, he was just gorgeous. went to the baby group again, i got chatting to the organiser and she was so nice but said i seemed very tense. so i confided a bit about the pressure from SS (more of that in a minute) and how i was worried he wasnt attached etc. just then he looked at me with a massive grin, and she said that she didn't know what i was stressing for. he clearly loved mummy 

then at the end i was helping another woman carry a table away to a side room, and she said have you got a son or a daughter? so i said son, and just as i said it, i heard this 'thud thud thud' and into the room he crawled. and she said 'aw are you looking for mummy?' it was sooooo cute. 

anyway, social services. his SW came last week and said i'd seemed 'stressed' at the LAC review (where he wouldn't nap, and there were three SWs in my house listening to it on the baby monitor) and when i said this she said they weren't there to 'judge.' well they have for the last three years, so whats changed?  anyway she'd asked his HV to call me to 'offer support.'

only when she called she wanted to come to see us on thursday am, i said this was ok as long as it was after 11 as i go to wheelie fit. anyway, there was a pause and then 'oh is master c ok, while you go to an exercise class?' she obv doesn't get the concept, you exercise with the babies. she made it sound like i'd dumped him in a creche and swanned off for a swim and sauna. so no wonder the lady today thought i seemed tense! 

but over all its getting better. i still feel a bit like the baby sitter at times, and dont love him 100% all the time like others, obviously more maternal than me do with their LOs.  but the feelings are definitely developing on my side, and i think we're getting there with him. another friend came for a coffee with her mum, and he stayed close to me playing, and only crawled towards them after they'd been there over half an hour, which is totally appropriate and very reassuring. he's a bit ace really.

anyway, after that long update, good night from me


----------



## GERTIE179

Aww Katie C that sounds as if everything's going great


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Katie, sending you lots of hugs.you are doing great. Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I think that's a lovely summary of your time Katie, you are doing fab! And so it master c by the sounds of it   Our social worker rang the other day and said I sounded a bit flat. Little pink was just waking up from a nap, other half was out, cat was trying to climb me and a week in the house looked like a dump, I was sleeping deprived and a bit shell shocked   But I guess we are meant to be all singing and all dancing!! Must remember that for our visit in about 10 mins time


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Paperwork all sent off to SW for adoption order so now it's a waiting game for court dates! So excited!!!!!

Hope everyone is well. Where did this cold weather come from?! Poor LO looked like the Michelin man all wrapped up this morning x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Snap Greenie   we have got her a fleece lined spotty waterproof suit and she doubles in size when she's all zipped in  

Many congratulations!!! Hope you don't have to wait too long, so exciting


----------



## newmum

Hey everyone thought I would pass bye and say a quick hello

Love the waterproof suit idea our LO doesn't keep socks or shoes on so I've ordered some from Asda I think they will just do the job brilliantly   

Lolly how's the family introducing going? We stuck to the two week lock down sort off, family did come round and LO didn't like meeting other babies (cousins) was very clingy to us which was lovely. We have now visiting granny and grandad and Nan's hours and no problems at all. I think meeting in our own house helped first. We are going to meet friends now over the next few weeks.

SW and HV meetings have gone well and we've gout our mid review next week, think there's going to be at least six people not including LO, DH and me  

LO celebrated her first birthday with us, bless   she really is a treasure   after a few sleepless nights she now has two naps and mostly sleeps through the day. Melts my heart when she says mum mum

Anyway how are you all? X x x


----------



## Macgyver

Hi new mum and everyone else,


Sorry I haven't been on for a bit, just seem to run out of time   


Good news notches sleep front, now little man goes to be at 7pm and sleeps through the night until 06:30 - 07:00 which is such a huge improvement.  I have stopped giving him baby food as this was not filling him up.  He was eating about 5-6 times a day, now we have this down to 3-4 by blitzing normal food.  Veggies, meat and potatoes.  


He meet his grandparents today, my dh parents he was very clingy to mummy and didn't want to go near them. But at least he didn't cry.  My folks he was shy but after 1/2 hour he was fine, going upto them, waving at my dad even let my mum kiss him goodbye.


We have the health visitor coming tomorrow, she will weigh and measure his height which will be nice.  I am waiting for a height chart to arrive as he will be 1 year old soon and want to make his height every year, so he can see how big he is getting.  


The social worker visits are also going well, I had a text from lo foster careers yesterday to say she had heard from lo sw and the sw said she could not have wished for a better match, as the match was perfect.  


I went shopping yesterday with little man and the lady on the till said to me, wow doesn't he look like you, you can tell he is your son.    I just said thank you and left.  


Well I hope everyone else is ok and not to tired.  Sending you all    And    For a good nights sleep.


Xxxx


----------



## katie c

Macgyver said:


> He meet his grandparents today, my dh parents he was very clingy to mummy and didn't want to go near them. But at least he didn't cry. My folks he was shy but after 1/2 hour he was fine, going upto them, waving at my dad even let my mum kiss him goodbye.


this sounds really good.  master c isn't shy and clingy but when new people come he stays near me for about half an hour too before going over to check them out. my SW and his HV both said this was really healthy behaviour.

master c has been poorly, bless him. he came down with a cold last saturday and a couple of days later he developed a horrid rash round his mouth which i assumed was down to teething. he cried when you tried to feed him (_so_ not like him!) and by tuesday i was so worried i called the doctors. when the receptionist asked what was wrong i burst into tears.  she was so nice though! half an hour later after a dose of calpol he was charging about, like the healthiest baby in the world, was it not for the sex pest breathing and the rash. i felt like over protective mummy of the year. 

turns out when i went to the docs he had hand foot and mouth, poor little chap. so much for the baby group being good for him! 

anyway in an odd sort of way, him being ill has been good. its really helped me bond with him, i so don't feel like the baby sitter anymore, and so much more his mummy. i just went to sainsburys pharmacy and bought one of everything , and bought about three new bottles to encourage him to drink. i'd've done anything to make him feel better, and it sounds odd, but i think he knew it. his affection this week has come on so so much. 

anyway my SW came on wednesday and was really happy, (he was a bit better by then although still had the rash) she said other than that he was obviously very happy, and well cared for. she remarked on his bright eyes and glossy hair 

the only small fly in the ointment (and its only minor) is i looked for his BM on ** in order to block her (an adoptive mother i know advised me to do this) and you have to go in their profile to action it. and she has her account to hername 'master c's mummy' surname, job 'full time mummy', pics (albeit old ones) on her cover pic which have recently been updated, 'likes' include a site 'i love my son'. shes obviously in cloud cuckoo land and still making out he's with her 

which makes me very reluctant to send any pictures with her letterbox. if i dont want his pics on ** i sure as hell dont want her posting them. i assume you're not compelled to send any? i'll have to bring this up next time i see his SW i think.


----------



## SummerTilly

Mac and Katie C what lovely updates  

Wonderful to hear your progress.  I would definitely have a chat to your SW about BM and ******** - seems like a good rationale for you not to send photographs. 

Sorry to hear LO has been unwell - my SW actually said it's the best thing that can happen in the early days to promote attachment - seems like she is right. 

All best wishes
SummerTilly


----------



## Smudgey

Fab updates , please keep them coming when you have time , xxx


----------



## Dreams do come true

Hi Katie

Sorry LO has been ill  hope he gets well soon.

Just wanted to pop on and say that we had exactly the same with **, the kids also had their own pages so I told sw and they told BPs to remove pages and photos immediately or it would affect contact, and said no photos now with letterbox.

Talk to your sw and tell her you don't want to send pics x


----------



## newmum

Hi Katie

We also had a day where LO was unwell, she was crying all day, bunged up, had a cold and wouldn't let me  put. her down all day. I spent the day walking up and down my rooms with LO in my hands singing songs. My DH said that this will be good for bonding. Hope master c up is well now

Yes I would too talk with SW about the ******** situation.


X


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Katie, we recently agreed and signed our contact contract and we stated, on SWs advice, newsletter format only. No cards and no photos from us or from them. I think our LO would be too easily recognisable so we didn't feel comfortable risking it. Glad little man is on the mend. It's horrible when they are unwell but unable to tell you what's wrong. I was like you and went to the pharmacy and did the same 

Hope everyone is ok, been a tough week here as parents on hols and my grandad has dementia and its been difficult. Had to go and find him when he got lost and have felt that I need to see a lot of them to ease the pressure on my gran so it's been a busy and stressful week. Full of a cold and LO is going through a phase of crying in her sleep. I really want to get rid of the dummy, she is only reliant on it at night. Any advise. DH wants to wait until after Christmas but she cries when she can't find it in the night and as soon as its back in her mouth she is fast asleep. Also, has anyone botany advise on how to convince LO to try different fruit? At the mo she will only eat blueberries and strawberries, I'd like to vary her diet a bit. She is 14 months. Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi girls!!

Mac that's brilliant with the sleeping, well done you! And little man of course!! He sounds like a shy mummy's boy, I bet it's a lovely feeling   how did the health visitor visit go? We also bought a height chart last week and plan to do the same as you  

Katie, poor little man, although silver lining is the fab bonding you've been doing. Wow for lovely comments from your social worker, what's happened there then?!   you must be doing something very right   I wouldn't send photos regardless, but especially given the situation. I have been too scared to look for birth family on ********, I don't know if it's a case of ignorance is bliss? Good luck anyway me dear  

Newmum, sorry little lady has been poorly too, hope she's better. And how lovely she just wanted mummy. I bet the birthday party was your dream come true!!

Our little pink is doing well. In the past week she's taken her first steps and cut a top toothy peg!! She is saying 'ball, mum mum, bar (for car), bu bu (bubbles), booh (book), buh (duck) and (my personal favourite) Oh wow'!! She does a fab monkey and lion noise and opens and closes her mouth when she sees a fish picture! She also kisses any picture she sees with a cat in!! It's her birthday next month and I can't wait for all the family to be together and celebrate with our daughter


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Sorry Greenie, our posts crossed. So sorry about your stressful week, sending lots of   With the dummy we have been advised to introduce one of those teddies attached to a little blanket and snuggle it in with little pink at night. That way she has it as an extra comforter and that will stay when dummy finally goes. The idea is also that once the dummy goes they can suck on the corners of the blanket for comfort until they get used to not having anything in their month. With the fruit in have been mixing with yogurt, not ideal but only way she's eating it at the moment xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thanks lolly, some good ideas there that I will give a go. We were given a little blanket with teddy on so that is perfect and I shall try the fruit in yoghurt this afternoon. Fingers crossed sounds like things are going rely well with you x


----------



## katie c

hi all. thanks for the advice about the ** thing. I'll definitely bring it up with his SW 

greenie - re the dummy. why are you so keen to drop it? is it the teeth thing? our dentist told me to try and get rid of our LO's squash and the dummy but one thing at a time i thought. master c is only a month older than your LO and i haven't fought the dummy battle yet. he is using it less and less, and like your daughter mainly at night. I'm not worried. If he was four, maybe.  Your LO is only 14 months and been home two, so take it slowly. you've got all the time in the world 



-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Wow for lovely comments from your social worker, what's happened there then?!  you must be doing something very right


 

I know I only did an update yesterday but have another today. At the grand age of one day off 15 months, master c pulled himself to standing on his activity table.  And if that wasn't enough, i saw him looking around, so i wheeled over the activity cube my FF friends got me next to it, and we had his first cruise. and then <drum roll> first steps! 

so lovely the present my FF friends got me helped with that isn't it? 

i know he's a bit behind comapred to some other LOs on here, but bearing in mind at 10 months he was only at 50% of all his development milestones, I couldn't be prouder 

On a less fab note, he has his MMR this afternoon. poor little boy.  hope it doesn't make him too poorly!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah master c what a super star he is flying now x x


----------



## katie c

oh and fruit. master c likes it but i still serve it in yoghurt/custard/rice pudding for a desert. why not? its still good for them. we do bananas in custard, a big favourite, or tinned fruit cocktail (i pick out the grapes i think theyre considered a choking hazard.) or you could puree a couple of spoons of tinned fruit and mix that in rice pudding or similar. its still fruit  

have you tried melon? a lot of LOs like biting/gumming at this, doesn't matter if its not actually swallowed, they still get the goodness. tinned pear chopped into cubes is a win here too, its softer than fresh ones and there's no skin to put them off.

oh and i missed the bit about your grandpa, i'm so sorry, its such a cruel disease


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thanks Katie and woo hoo to first steps lovely milestone. HV tod us to get rid of it as soon as we can as this seems to be the cause of her waking in the night. X


----------



## katie c

Greeniebop is a mummy said:


> HV tod us to get rid of it as soon as we can as this seems to be the cause of her waking in the night. X


sounds like horlicks to me. master c does sometimes wake 'cos he's lost his dummy, but he does for various other reasons too. and sometimes he wakes for no apparent reason whatsoever!

i think babies often wake in certain parts of their sleep cycle, adults do too but we're trained to go back to sleep simultaneously without even realising.

i wouldn't give yourself the pressure tbh, if you have a baby who wakes just down to loss of dummy, and resettles just by being replugged, i'd call that a win!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Greenie I am no expert but I would take hv advice with things like dummies bottles etc with a pinch of salt.  They give the same advice they are told to give to every parent and have no specific knowledge or understanding of adoption. Hv will say drop the dummy because her book says it not because she has assessed lo's  individual situation and decided it is best. Don't get me wrong the book has a good reason for its advice however for adopted children consistency,  security,  comfort and change at the right pace is more important than the book and its reasons.  If you think your lo is best without a dummy then go for it but if you think lo could do with it a bit longer keep it. You know best she is your lo x x xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh wow master c   check him out, I can understand why you are so proud, he is a little superstar and has come on leaps and bounds in such a short space of time!!


----------



## katie c

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Oh wow master c  check him out, I can understand why you are so proud, he is a little superstar and has come on leaps and bounds in such a short space of time!!


he _is_ ace isnt he?

anyway, MMR plus two boosters done, he cried so much poor little thing.  he had six white chocolate buttons for being a brave boy. i cried even more, and finished the packet 

he seems ok though, ate well (no massive surprise there) and sleeping. sometimes if there are side effects they take a few days to show. hope he's ok.


----------



## Wyxie

So much going on!

I would also take everything the health visitor says with a pinch if salt.  Their job is to push development and independence, but actually, for us, the more we can baby our children the better it's believed to be in terms of building attachment.  I'd be inclined to keep the dummy.  Bladelet has used one since he was withdrawing in hospital, it's part of the recommended treatment, and it gives him a lot of comfort at night.  When everything else has changedfor him, I don't want anything to add to that stress.  He doesn't wake in the night when he loses it, but if he did I'd just use a short dummy string.  I'll start the battle to get rid of it in a few months, when I feel like he's properly settled.


----------



## peacelily

Hi everyone,


Sounds like you're all doing well    we're in a sleep-deprived fog at the moment, DD has started waking between 5 and 5.30 am (in fact this morning it was 4.45am) - sleeping only 9.5-10hours, so she is permanently exhausted, even with good naps during the day. I'm pretty sure we are making the situation worse by getting her up when she starts crying...but with another child to think of and try and keep asleep...what do you do?


On a positive note, we have our second LAC review tomorrow, and the paperwork is ready to be submitted to the Court as soon as the meeting is finished   


Peacelily xx


----------



## Smudgey

Aww peacelily hope you manage to both get some sleep soon  

No change here , we have said no to a link today , the CPR was very traumatic and we just fee this LO isn't right for us , feel so guilty tho :-(( 

We are going to an exchange day on Monday , but I'm not holding out much hope , but it will be good to see what goes on and meet some SWs etc . We were hoping for a forever family before Xmas , but that seems unlikely now . 
Hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## newmum

Greenie we've been told by the HV to minimise LO dummy so only giving it to her at bedtimes as she will wake up and look for it and only in the day time when she's upset! It's going ok but it's early days .  Not worrying too much and if LO needs her dummy for comfort then that's what she will have  

Peace Lilly how's the sleep going? Lack of sleep is tough , good luck off review

Katie C how's master C after jabs? Our treasure had hers today And like you she also had some chocolate buttons as a treat she's now fast asleep in her cot bless  

We had our Mid review yesterday, it was positive but full on having 5 SW and HV in the house, it was LO
Nap time also and bless she didn't want to sleep and screamed and screamed!! She also banged her head! Bless! Bad timing! But if didn't affect the meeting apart from me not being able to concentrate because I wanted LO to settle bless. She'd usually really good but I think it was just too much for her and who can blame her. 

Hi Lolly how you doing? 

X


----------



## SummerTilly

So much going on! Exciting about your paperwork peacelilly.

Smudgey - keeping all appendages crossed for you for a link soon.  The thing about this process is that you never know what can happen day to day and tomorrow may be that day.  LA's are moving more quickly all the time and you never know what's going on behind the scenes  

How is everyone today - Lolly, Wyxie, Greenie, Katie C, Newmum - hope you've had a positive happy day


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi all,

Fingers crossed you get a link soon smudgey, your LO is out there x

Tough few days here, LO is teething I think and poss coming down with a cold which has meant 2 days of her clinging to me for dear life and then throwing herself backwards onto the floor, banging her head and screaming non-stop until a distraction soothes her. It has been a draining and exhausting few days so I am now working my way through lts of chocolate, D knows better than to come between me and the good stuff 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Smudgey

Well we have progress again ..... We can't stop thinking about the 1st link that we turned down due to the BM being in our LA . We are going to reconsider and find out more as there is just a connection there that we can't seem to shake off    

Hope everyone is ok , everyone sounds very busy with their LO and I hope your poorly LOs are feeling better soon xxxxxxx


----------



## summer girl

Ah Smudgey that sounds like a good plan 😄


----------



## newmum

Aw good luck smudgey I'm sure LO is just round the corner x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Hi girls, it's lovely reading everyone's news. Like Greenie we have been having terrible teething trouble on and off for a few days but finally have the tips of two front teeth! We are went to our first group at the children's centre yesterday and had a lovely time! We are going to another tomorrow, it's lovely to just be a normal mum   birthday coming up very soon, can't wait for a little family party and a yummy cake to share  

Good luck smudgey and love to all


----------



## SummerTilly

Good luck Smudgey - listen to your heart


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys, hv went well little man has put weight on and grown 6cm in 8 weeks   


Hv was so pleased she is not going to visit until after Xmas now.  



We are now on normal foods and this seems to help fill him up.  Can't believe he ate a whole jacket spud and beans for lunch (small spud) 


He made me laugh today, I could tell he had a pooey nappy so put his changing mat down, he crawled over to it sat on it and smiled and said poo.    I did laugh, and replied yes you have a pooey bum again.


His sleep routine seems to be settled ( don't want to talk to fast) one upset night due to teething thank you for teetha granuals what a life saver.  Bed at 7pm, wakes sometimes at 5:30 for milk back down till 7:00 - 7:30


Good luck Smudgey xx


Lolly - my little mans birthday is coming up soon too, I am planing to make him his first birthday cake, wish me luck x. I hope your little one is feeling better soon. Xx


----------



## katie c

newmum said:


> Katie C how's master C after jabs? Our treasure had hers today And like you she also had some chocolate buttons as a treat she's now fast asleep in her cot bless


he seems fine, touch wood. he was a bit tired the next day and had a bit of a heat rash on his cheeks but its gone down. how's treasure? pmsl at the yelling during her LAC review. master c did that too, the little toad 

mac - wow for the growth spurt! amazed at him witht he nappy thing too, master c is more than happy to crawl around in his own sh*te until i notice the smell!

lolly - boo for the teeth, hope you get a break before the next lot

smudgey - im sure you've done the right thing, although it must be hard 

greenie - we have had the odd tantrum too, especially at the beginning. it will pass, i promise 

so, master c is up and down like a yo-yo, now he knows how.  he wasn't napping today and when i went up, where i'd usually find him sitting up, today he was standing up.  i hope he doesn't work out how to climb too...

he did have one tumble onto his back and there were tears.  but when i went to cuddle him, he really snuggled into me. that's new too 

we also had a _massive_ milestone today...his first mcdonalds. not even for a good reason like we were out or anything. i just fancied one. and i so CBA to make him sandwiches _again._

we'd gone to wheelie fit, and you have to drive past mcd's to get home. which kind of undid all the good work. i may have to go to one at a different park! but never mind eh? anyway, he loved it


----------



## Smudgey

Quick update , potential LOs SW have decided that it's too close for us locality wise and they are insisting that I meet BM , which I'm not prepared to do when LOs BM lives in the same town and that she still has LOs name in her name on ** and pics of LO and her name plastered all over FBI as has sisters and grandma , and that she s determined to do everything to get LO back  it's just too much of a risk meeting her I think . 
So we are a little sad , as LO was perfect for us , but obv just not the right one  
I'm a great believer in fate though , and our LO is out there Somewhere !!!!  

Happy Saturday everyone , I'm off to ride my horses and then it's an afternoon glossing the skirting boards in the nursery , will catch up on everyone's news later xxxxx


----------



## peacelily

Hi everyone,

Another one with a 1st birthday coming up  we are having a party next week with family and a few of DS' close friends.

Teething badly here too, but early mornings are improving slightly. Because I'm awake anyway  I've been going in at 4am to move her slightly and break her sleep cycle (called "wake to sleep") and she has woken at 6am the last two mornings.

Our LAC review went really well, and we have submitted the application to Court. There is a chance it may be done and dusted by Christmas  

Peacelily xx

PS. Smudgey...you have horses   I have ridden since I was tiny, but sold my last one during IVF. Are yours just for pleasure or do you compete? I used to show jump.


----------



## summer girl

So sorry to hear your news Smudgey, I don't see why you LA can't be more flexible about the BM meet, surely it's not in the LOs interest that BM would be able to identify you, have you tried to take it any higher in within the LA to see if anyone will see reason? I do find it really frustrating that LAs have just ridget rules and it's a one size fits all for all and they don't think that they need to consider what's best for all and treat each adoption individually. Hope you have a good riding session 😄


----------



## newmum

Katie's C aw glad master C is feeling better. Yes treasure is back to her cheeky self lol apparently they get flu like symptoms 7-10 days later?  

Smudgey go with your heart which sounds kind you are, must be tough! Let the fresh air clear your head a lovely feeling  

Peacelily good news on the sleeping great!

Hi everyone else  

We've got my best friend and her family visiting today so another fun family day!! 

Happy weekend everyone x x


----------



## katie c

newmum said:


> Katie's C aw glad master C is feeling better. Yes treasure is back to her cheeky self lol apparently they get flu like symptoms 7-10 days later?


i was told this is something like 1 in 70 children, when the vaccine actually kicks in. its kind of a very mild version of measles and actually isn't a bad thing as it shows the vaccine has been effective 

smudgey -boo to the SW. we were advised while thye'd like us to meet BM its absolutely our decision. these SWs think they can play god sometimes


----------



## SummerTilly

Morning! Delighted to hear everyone is doing so well x

I spoke to LOs FC yesterday and am getting excited for intros on Thursday 

Have some friends and family coming for a very small baby shower this afternoon and then the next few days will be spent getting organised / working like a demon and trying to sleep  

Am going to order her nappies online so if I find any bargains I will post them up.

Cannot believe it's only 4 sleeps until I meet my daughter!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Enjoy Summer, it sounds a wonderful way to spend an afternoon   And yes, do sleep!! Little pink has been up 4 times in the night and I've had about 4 hours of broken sleep, yawn!! Sure you'd all agree it's all part of the job though   Just gave up and put cbeebies on, what the bleedin' hell is dirtgirlworld?!!   Freaky!! It's gone off again!!


----------



## summer girl

Wow SummerTilly on 4 days left, how exiting! A lot of my friends aware by Aldi nappies, may be worth giving them a go? We meet our FC on Tuesday so hoping for an update and more photos😄 4 weeks tomorrow we meet our little LO 😊


----------



## peacelily

-x-Lolly-x- said:


> Little pink has been up 4 times in the night and I've had about 4 hours of broken sleep, yawn!! Sure you'd all agree it's all part of the job though


Virtual sympathy hugs, Lolly. Sounds much like my night. DS was up between 2 and 3am (old or new time...gawd knows?!) and he NEVER wakes in the night, he's nearly 5, then my alarm went off at 3.30am to shuffle DD in her sleep to break the sleep cycle, then she woke at 4.40am (new time) for good  my name's Peacelily and I am a zombie 

Peacelily xx


----------



## summer girl

Ah peacefully sending you lots of virtual hugs too xxx hopefully you have a nice calm day planned today, particularly with all the windy weather outside x


----------



## Flash123

We also use aldi. We were on pampers at first and worked my way through each type, tried aldi in desperation and they are fab. Have used them ever since. I really thought they'd be rubbish because they are so cheap but I can cant fault them but my bestie hates them so each to their own! 

Summer thurs will be here before you know. Have a wonderful time this afternoon, one of the major advantages of adopting, you can enjoy the champers at your shower   


Summer girl - 4 weeks wow that's coming quick. What a wonderful Christmas you'll have. 

I'm with you lolly on 'dirtgirlworld' utterly and totally messed up but at least the 'hey man' won!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

The world of kids tv eh, it's a whole new revelation  

Hugs from one zombie to another PL   This is my face today   And this is my head   Bleugh!!!


----------



## newmum

I'm with you on the tiredness today ladies! Is it 7 o'clock yet


----------



## peacelily

I haven't slept beyond 4am in about 6 weeks   


Would love to have a lie-down now, DS is watching a dvd, DH is snoring his head off but I'm trying to settle DD who is supposed to be napping as well, but is resisting


----------



## summer girl

Wow all your sleepiness nights are scaring me a bit 😱 can I ask if your LOs we're sleeping through the night before they came to you and have only become unsettled since moving or did they allways wake up? We have our FC meeting on Tuesday and we've already been told that LO currently sleeps through the night, just wondering how realistic it is that this will continue when moving in with us. Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday evening 😄


----------



## peacelily

To be fair, Summer Girl, our LO sleeps through from 7pm till at least 5am generally...I've just got in a bad sleep habit of waking early and listening for her. Don't panic   if they're sleeping through already, expect a little bit of being unsettled and night waking, but it should be ok   


'Scuse my grumpy post earlier


----------



## newmum

Hi Summer our LO use to sleep through at FC until we came into the picture, think she knew something was going in! Then when we brought her home she didn't sleep well the first week but now I can't fault her, she is back to herself. She had two naps and generally dollies 7-7  

It was only because off the clocks changing so she woke up an hour early for me! Not her! Bless

Don't worry x x


----------



## Wyxie

summer girl said:


> We have our FC meeting on Tuesday and we've already been told that LO currently sleeps through the night, just wondering how realistic it is that this will continue when moving in with us.


If they have done before they probably will again, but immediately after placement in a strange place? Not very likely.


----------



## Macgyver

Hi guys - sending all you tired mummy's      


My little man was also up at 2am new time then 6am new time and then I had no hope of getting him back to sleep.


Tonight he has been so miserable I think he is teething again. Chewing everything he can find. Tonight he was hard to settle down and after a dose of calpol and milk he settled after 1/2 hour.


Also he has started doing something strange    He is making himself gag? At one point he made himself sick.
Normally it's either while or after he has eaten.  I just hope it's a phase. If I take his fingers out of his mouth while he is feeding then he will eat his food fine, but if I let him put his fingers in his mouth he pushes them right to the back and gags. Has anyone else had this?


Well I hope you all get a better night sleep ladies, I am off to bed as I have a feeling little man is going to have an unsettled night tonight. Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

The unsettled nights this end are due to teething and a cold causing congestion and meaning little pink can't suck her dummy. Poor little mite   she's gone down and been sleeping for past couple of hours with no upset so fingers crossed for a better night. And that goes for all of us  

Sorry mac, that's a new one, is it his teeth giving him bother hence the fingers in the mouth? Hope it's a phase that passes quickly  

Love to all, early nights all round


----------



## Flash123

Must be some thing in the air because our little man has decided to have a few midnight parties as well !! He usually sleep 6.30 ish till 7 ish  but the last few night he's been really unsettled and clingy. He seems to go through phases every 3/4 weeks. Strange. Last night he woke at 10, at 1.30 dh and i were balanced on the edge of our bed and he had just fallen back to sleep. 1/2 hr later i was like the milk tray man, stealth like transferring him back to his cot without making a sound. He is just getting over a nasty cold and he has recently had his vaccinations so I'm wondering if they have/are effecting him. We were the opposite regarding sleeping. At fc he woke several times through the night and never slept during the day but after a week or so with us he was sleeping through and taking 2 1hr-2hr naps a day - thank The Lord because I can't imagine life without those we little respites... And he would be a monster. 

Mac little man used to do the gagging thing. He too would put his fingers really far own his throat usually after or during eating. Pleased to say now though he has moved on from that phase. Next we had the 'mouth full of food so I'll blow a raspberry' stage and we are currently in the 'how far can I throw my food ' stage ....oh the joys!!!


----------



## summer girl

All all, thanks for your reassuring messages, it's good to know that the sleep pattern should revert to normal 😄 I hope you all get better nights sleep tonight and your LOs also sleep well xx


----------



## DRocks

Macgyver said:


> Also he has started doing something strange  He is making himself gag? At one point he made himself sick.
> Normally it's either while or after he has eaten. I just hope it's a phase. If I take his fingers out of his mouth while he is feeding then he will eat his food fine, but if I let him put his fingers in his mouth he pushes them right to the back and gags. Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Well I hope you all get a better night sleep ladies, I am off to bed as I have a feeling little man is going to have an unsettled night tonight. Xxx


Perfectly normal for this age and upto about 18 months, it's common for them to sick on purpose also so nothing to worry about, just ignore it and distract x


----------



## Macgyver

Thank you for your reassuring messages Disney and flash. It puts my mind at rest that it is a phase and not something I am doing wrong xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

How has everyone slept? Little pinks vapour rub worked wonders and we have had a much better night. Love to all the sleep  deprived mummies


----------



## peacelily

We found vapour rub (Snufflebabe) worked wonders too, we put it on her feet too (supposed to stop the coughing!).


I woke at about 3am listening to the wind and rain, and DD woke at 4.30am (so pretty much her old time wake-up). However, I managed to get her back her back to sleep (because you just can't start the day at that time   ) by 5.30, for another hour, which felt like a triumph. I think we are going to have to be firm when the wake-ups are that early, and she's not ill or teething. It's doing none of us any good, least of all not her...she looked much more rested and perky when she got up today. 


Glad to hear your night was better, Lolly


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That's good progress PL, good for you, no one can start the day at that crazy hour. I hope she adapts well and you manage to get some more zzzzz soon   Thanks for the tip about the feet, I had heard it but had totally forgotten until you said. My baby smells of vapour rub today but at least she isn't snorting at me!!


----------



## peacelily

Thought I'd better get us back onto Page 1   


whispers *DD slept from 7.20pm to 6.20am last night* probably just a fluke, but I'm praying she's adjusting to the clock change. My poor DS is so tired from all the early mornings, he took himself off to bed after lunch and slept for 1.5hours   


How's everyone else doing? 


Peacelily xx


----------



## newmum

Fab peace Lily what a great sleep DD had


----------



## Macgyver

I am afraid the clocks going back has put lo right out, he has been up twice each night since, just hoping I can get him back to sleeping through like he was before the clocks changed   


I hope all you tired mummy's get some sleep soon too


----------



## peacelily

Macgyver said:


> I am afraid the clocks going back has put lo right out, he has been up twice each night since, just hoping I can get him back to sleeping through like he was before the clocks changed


Pesky clock change...can't see why we still do it


----------



## newmum

Sorry for the me post! DH told me tonight he is finding it hard to attach to LO, so I suggested him contact our SW to talk it through, he's got two sons from previous marriage and he says he had more patience with them as babies. He is very found of LO and in his words she melts his heart, hex struggling with the life change! 

I've got other friends who have adopted so suggested meeting up with them also so he can talk to another man.

Thanks for listening just needed to get it off my chest

X


----------



## newmum

Just caught DH quietly in LO bedroom watching her sleep x x x


----------



## summer girl

Ahhhh how sweet new mum 😄

Our meeting with FC went really well yesterday, it was so nice to see our LO bought to life 😄 less than 4 weeks left to intros now xx


----------



## Wyxie

Newmum, have you suggested DH holds l/o when she's sleeping.  I found with Wyxling I really needed the close time I could only get when she was asleep, and in part it helped her to wake up in my arms after her nap and get used to being with me and not fighting but mostly it helped me to remember how very much I loved her, and also how small and vulnerable she was.  I do the same with Bladelet when I can.  It's taken me a lot longer with Bladelet to build the sort of devotion that, perhaps oddly, given how much more difficult she was and is, came very easily with Wyxling.  I try to make sure that I hold him while he sleeps when I can.  When I'm knackered there's a massive temptation to chuck them in the cot/bed with a massive sigh of relief the second they're properly off, but actually, I really need the close time more than the sleep.  Especially if I can get them when they're just waking up from their naps, so they're really snuggly.  Wyxling doesn't often nap any more, but if she does she's really hard to wake, so I go tend to snuggle her and try and wake her, and she is incredibly determined about snuggling back into me to get back to sleep now.  I can lie on the sofa with her and we both just doze a bit.  This afternoon she actually asked me to put her to bed for a nap which is unheard of.  She's a bit under the weather and she wanted to be snuggled while she went to sleep.  I joked that I could just get into bed with her, and she said yes, she wanted Mummy to get into bed and snuggle her while she sleeps (normally I hold her on a chair while she goes off) and I couldn't resist a cheeky half hour nap!  Did get up and clean the bathroom before she stirred though.

I am absolutely shattered, and not really sure why because I'm probably getting a lot more than most right now, other than the pair of them being hard work this week.  Actually, today it was Bladelet who was being a complete pain in the backside about everything, and Wyxling was quite subdued and pottering reasonably happily with me around.  I took them to a play group this morning and ended up pushing them both back with Wyxling on the buggy board as she looked really tired.  She's really do big for the buggy board now and she walks well pretty much everywhere I go, I don't often take it out, especially when I've loaded the buggy down with shopping.  Pushing them 2 miles really did finish me off!

Hope everyone is coping well with the lack of sleep, I'm tired and rambling and completely losing track of what I'm trying to talk about as usual.

Wyxie xx


----------



## newmum

Thanks Wyxie will suggest DH holding LO whilst she's asleep, though she tends to stir when we look in on her so not sure if it's possible.

DH gets her up in the morning so has her all sleepy then and I get get after her day time naps.

LO isn't into cuddles neither was she at FC. I'm with get a bit because I'm like that! Time and a place. She doesn't sit still for long but will cuddle into me a bit for bedtime hour. She does reach out for us both when had sees one of us with her cheeky grin!

Hope your feeling better tomorrow and refreshed and thanks for the advice x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Newmum I think it's fab your husband is being so honest with you. I think it's very natural in the early stages to feel this way and it sounds as if he has a good basis for attachment and love to grow. I think your social worker may reassure you both and maybe offer some ideas for bonding like putting cream on hands, brushing hair, bathing and swimming. All things with lots of touch and where she needs daddy to help. Massive   to you hunny  

How is everyone doing? 

Peacelily, great sleep, hope last night was more of the same  

Little pink is still very snuffly but is sleeping well again. Long may it last. We have an imminent birthday so getting excited about that as all my family arrive soon, and she gets to meet my brother for the first time. We have had a lovely week so far, and visit from a lovely friend Monday, sensory room Tuesday, baby group and a visit to friends Wednesday and this afternoon we are off to a Halloween party with her cousin. It's organised by the children's centre and is at a local allotment. Think we'll need her waterproof suit! Tomorrow our social worker is visiting, she rang and said 'I would like to come and see your beautiful daughter'   Oh, and I've lost 5lb since she came home without even trying. Ideal


----------



## newmum

Wyxie I spoke to DH about holding LO whilst asleep and he says he does this as he can't resist picking her up when she's asleep! My DH is a worrier and I think he feels the connection with LO is taking longer than it did with his sons and will he ever feel it? I explained I feel or have felt like that with his boys at times. He's going to talk to SW see what advice she gives. Emotions grow with time I am sure of that it's just upsetting seeing DH this way and I hope he can fall in love with LO like his own boys.

LO is great she's a little minx at times but it's all part of her cheeky character. She sleeps well and has two naps a day. She is getting used to not having her dummy and slowly getting use to normal foods..not jars! She will go to us both for hugs when she sees us, she's not an over cuddly baby but hey thats fine,,she likes her own space especially when in a strop, but who doesn't 

LO crying better go x


----------



## newmum

Thanks lolly  x x


----------



## Wyxie

newmum said:


> My DH is a worrier and I think he feels the connection with LO is taking longer than it did with his sons and will he ever feel it?


I felt like that when we had our son placed, actually. With Wyxling there was an instant connection, something, I'm not quite sure what, but with Bladelet it took time.


----------



## summer girl

new mum we have a list of theraplay activities which we got from our VA which are supposed to help with bonding etc, if you PM me your email address I can scan them and send them onto you, they apparently are supposed to be really good


----------



## newmum

PM you summer girl x


----------



## Wyxie

summer girl said:


> new mum we have a list of theraplay activities which we got from our VA which are supposed to help with bonding etc, if you PM me your email address I can scan them and send them onto you, they apparently are supposed to be really good


I can't recommend them enough. Wyxling has always been very control orientated and fought us far too hard for us to be able to use these at home, she simply wouldn't let us lead play, and the more nurture related elements were definitely a big no for her. Everything had to be very much on her terms and the assumption of cooperation that often works well with these things simply didn't work with Wyxling. We were lucky enough to get referred to a local service that offers theraplay and we have had fantastic, and I really do mean fantastic, results from it. I use a lot of the ideas with Bladelet as well, and he absolutely loves them and is more than happy to play along with me. We continue to have theraplay session with a therapist. me and Wyxling weekly, and I do as much as I can with her on my own, often just a little thing thrown into a normal day because it all has to be before she notices what's happening almost. I think the most positive results we've had have been in terms of her accepting touch. For a year or so after she was placed she would pull away from almost all gentle hand contact, if I tried to do "round the garden" she would throw herself away from me and sit on her hands, really most contact like that she resisted except in very formulated routine based activities which she had to be in control of. She still pulls away sometimes, when she remembers really, but often she just accepts now and actually really seems to enjoy physical contact. She likes to be close to me.

The other big thing has been in terms of letting me look after her. She went from fighting me about everything care related, and I really do mean fighting, to being quite accepting. She fairly often regresses right back to baby mode, and wants to, for example, sit on my lap and be hand fed, or have me give her her bottle. She likes to be wrapped up in a towel or blanket after bath time and carried downstairs like a baby. I was told about the possibility of regression, and I understand the importance of meeting unfilled baby needs, but just never expected Wyxling to respond like that.

There are also a lot of theraplay activities, which you can change to fit the child, which can help with regulation for children who have difficulties self-regulating.

Anyway, yes, I really would use any of the games that work.


----------



## SummerTilly

Morning ! I would love a copy of therapy activities too please as whilst day one of intros has gone beyond my wildest dreams, I know that one I take my LO home I will need all the activities I can get my hands on to help build our bond as mother and daughter 

Going to get ready now for day 2 of intros... Have to hold myself back from being and hour early xx


----------

